#ubuntu-my 2011-05-16
<mypapitsux> SuMarDi, wtf.. aku sms piju, dia tak ngaku dia kuar mkn
<mypapitsux> SuMarDi, hahahahah 
<yuskhanzab> salam
<yuskhanzab> ada org tak nih
<terkesima> wslm
<terkesima> ade
<yuskhanzab> hoho
<yuskhanzab> ingat tak ada org
<yuskhanzab> terkesima, boleh tanya tak
<yuskhanzab> pasal game yg terbaik dari ladang
<terkesima> haha
<terkesima> game ape?
<yuskhanzab> game crack2
<yuskhanzab> haha
<unitedpotsmokers> hallo
<unitedpotsmokers> sape dah try gnome 3.... 
<unitedpotsmokers> ade masalah ckit nak tanye
 * ubuntu-my-dead *
<fairuz> hey
<salax_> fairuz:  salam
<fairuz> wsalam
<AaBa> wsalam
 * fairuz penat. rasa nak tido keke
<mypapitsux> oh damn
<fairuz> ?
<sweemeng> mypapitsux, salah masuk channel ke
<sweemeng> lol
<SuMarDi> wtf mypapitsux
<sweemeng> wtf mypapitsux SuMarDi 
<sweemeng> lol
<SuMarDi> sweemeng: congrats! bila mau open table?
<sweemeng> sekarang
<sweemeng> lo
<SuMarDi> sweemeng: wow
<sweemeng> nah
<sweemeng> next time we meet
<sweemeng> cvan
<sweemeng> can
<SuMarDi> sweet!
<mypapit> SuMarDi, internet dc
<mypapit> what's with opentable?
<SuMarDi> mypapit: wtf with ur internet
<mypapit> SuMarDi, dsl carrier been acting a bit in the early evening
<mypapit> was ok during midnight and up till afternoon
<sweemeng> torrent banyak sangat tu
<SuMarDi> haha
<SuMarDi> betul2
<unitedpotsmokers> hallo
<unitedpotsmokers> anibadi home
<AaBa> o/
<unitedpotsmokers> kalu install gnome 3, gnome shell kena install jugak ke bang?
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-17
<fairuz> heel, morning, salam
<fairuz> s/heel/hello
<fairuz> ade orang?
<fairuz> tolong tolong :D
<Kapak> hello
<Kapak> dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<Kapak> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<Kapak> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------hello-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<Kapak> yooooooooooooooooHooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Kapak> how to upgrade ubuntu withut using  cd
<SuMarDi> Kapak: :)
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-18
<Json188> Hi
<Json188> Is there any person in-charge from ubuntu malaysia here?
<sweemeng_> Json188, no
<Json188> Is there any person-in-charge that I can contact, do you all have his contacts number or email?
<sweemeng_> wait arr
<sweemeng_> Json188, i don't have it now
<sweemeng_> Json188, only found his facebook profile >.<
<sweemeng_> sorry
<Json188> sweemeng, can I somehow have his facebook profile name, I need to contact regarding subscription matter for ubuntu
<sweemeng> ohh
 * sweemeng really lost his email somewhere sorry
<fairuz> morning malaysia
<mypapitsux> yeah
<mypapitsux> sux sux and b00m
<amero> knock knock
<amero> senyap macam biasa
<fairuz> knock
<sweemeng> yo
 * fairuz menunggu kernel compile.. sgt lama
<amero> oo gento kah
<fairuz> Android kernel
<fairuz> ada bug kat power management, tengah mencari
<amero> netbook apa best eh
<amero> nak beli dell tapi risau barang refurbished
<fairuz> hmm netbook, tak tau pulak
<fairuz> taknak try netbook google?
<fairuz> tak tau menarik ke tak
<Nazri> you welcome...
<Nazri> i'm want request something...
<Nazri> may i...?
<amero> hmm Nazri ?
<Nazri> Ubutnu have lunch....ogio bag,11.04 T-shirt and Ubuntu Hoodie...
<Nazri> But i'm at Malaysia...
<amero> diorang tak ship ke msia ke
<Nazri> not sure..
<Nazri> but it nice..
<Nazri> and all price in Pound...
<Nazri> expancsive
<Nazri> if got at malaysia please...send to me advertisment....
<amero> baik lah
<Nazri> when it will be..?
<amero> ...
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-19
<ApOgEE> salam semua
<ApOgEE> elo KatieKitty gento lobak lobak LowKey MyAzhax salawank salax SuMarDi udienz yuskhanzab Alternator alip-- 
<ApOgEE> ;)
<gento> salam ApOgEE
<yuskhanzab> salam
<yuskhanzab> ApOgEE, 
<ApOgEE> yo yuskhanzab 
<ak47suk1> senyap je
<ak47suk1> ramai parking bot ke sini :P
<ApOgEE> ak47suk1: semua bizi tu
<ak47suk1> ooo
<ApOgEE> ni baru ada suara... ;)
<sweemeng> suara?
<sweemeng> mana?
<ApOgEE> aku memang tukang park nick tegar kat sini... hehehe
<sweemeng> mana?
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: anda boleh menyuarakan pendapat dalam bentuk tekstual... ;p
<ApOgEE> :P
<ak47suk1> esok malam kan meeting
<ApOgEE> bahasa melayu ni banyak maksud... suara != bunyi
<ApOgEE> bunyi != sound
<ApOgEE> sound tepet guna text pun boleh juga...
<ApOgEE> hahahaha... unik sungguh bahasa malaysia
<ApOgEE> ak47suk1: ya, esok malam meeting
<ApOgEE> ak47suk1: jangan tak datang, ajak semua bala tentera kita... kasi gegar ini channel
 * ApOgEE away... boss panggil
<yuskhanzab> boleh join ke meeting
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: semua orang boleh join
<yuskhanzab> meeting pasal apa tu
<ApOgEE> semua orang yang minat/pakai ubuntu boleh datang
<yuskhanzab> ooo
<yuskhanzab> kat mana?
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: actually, nak hidupkan komuniti ubuntu malaysia ni
<ak47suk1> sini :)
<yuskhanzab> sy ni kat sabah
<yuskhanzab> mungkin agak jauh
<ak47suk1> macam mana mahu jadi official member
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: meeting ni online... IRC meeting
<ApOgEE> kat channel ni je
<yuskhanzab> ooo
<ApOgEE> jauh kat mana pun, ko kan dah sampai ni
<yuskhanzab> ingat meeting macam kat satu tempat
<yuskhanzab> rupanya depan mata jer :p
<ApOgEE> hehehe... itu bukan meeting, itu meetup...
<yuskhanzab> lol
<ApOgEE> kalo jumpa kat mana2 tu, kita panggil meetup. untuk sembang2, minum teh
<yuskhanzab> ApOgEE, guna dual screen tak?
<ApOgEE> kalo ada agenda pun, takde log
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: sekarang tidak. kenapa?
<yuskhanzab> nak tumpang tanya pasal setup nvidia
<yuskhanzab> aku skrg guna dual screen
<ApOgEE> ooo... naper? tak jadi ke? ada error?
<yuskhanzab> satu tu relosution dia 1024x1280
<yuskhanzab> satu lagu resolution laptop
<yuskhanzab> tak la error
<ApOgEE> then?
<yuskhanzab> tapi setiap kali sambung monitor kene masuk config nvidia
<yuskhanzab> bleh tak kalu cucuk je monitor tu terus dia detect
<ApOgEE> ooo...
<yuskhanzab> jadi takde la nak setup2 setiap kali sambung
<ApOgEE> kadang2 je berlaku cucuk terus detect tu... most of the time, memang kene setup
<yuskhanzab> setup utk twin view 1366x768 + 1024x768
<ApOgEE> dulu2 boleh set kat xorg... sekarang aku kurang pasti
<ApOgEE> ko pakai ubuntu berapa?
<yuskhanzab> dah try save setup, tapi bila restart nnati, panel gnome tu bersambung kat monitor sebelah
<yuskhanzab> masih 10.10
<ApOgEE> i see... aku pun kurang pasti. (sbb sekarang ni guna fedora) hehehe
<yuskhanzab> kalau boleh nak panel tu kat laptop jer, jadi monitor satu tu utk extention jer
<yuskhanzab> lol
<yuskhanzab> benda ni tak jadi masalah sgt, cuma nak memudahkan saja
<ApOgEE> tapi kalo tak silap, sekarang ni setting dia tak duduk kat xorg tu...
<yuskhanzab> :)
<yuskhanzab> owh
<yuskhanzab> abis tu duduk kat mana?
<ApOgEE> tu sebab la tak permanent... dia mcm nak buat boleh jadi plug n play... tapi mungkin belum sempurna
<ApOgEE> aku tak berapa ingat... since ubuntu 9.xx rasanya
<yuskhanzab> ApOgEE, pakai fedora ver ?
<yuskhanzab> sal tak pakai ubuntu?
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: tengok ni http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1325212
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: aku kat opis. pc ni fedora... kalo kat umah, aku pakai ubuntu
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: fedora 14
<yuskhanzab> aku ada download iso fedora, tapi blum pernah cuba
<yuskhanzab> ApOgEE, tau tak macam mana nak kontrol fan speed?
<ApOgEE> fan mana? cpu fan?
<yuskhanzab> ya
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: which mainboard?
<yuskhanzab> laptop
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: guna pwmconfig
<ApOgEE> This can ruin your hardware. A CPU fan is needed to cool your CPU and in this howto it will be turned off for a couple of seconds. If you are not comfortable with doing this, don't!'
<yuskhanzab> erm
<ApOgEE> /usr/sbin/fancontrol
<yuskhanzab> macam bahaya jer
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: baca nih http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: kalo berani, apa salahnye... ;) 
<yuskhanzab> gpu temp ni macam tggi la
<yuskhanzab> kadang cecah 80 darjah cecius
<yuskhanzab> tapi kalau gune windows, tak jgak tggi sgt
<ApOgEE> ak47suk1: my name is MFauzilkamil Zinedine on FB ... ::wink::
 * yuskhanzab dah add ApOgEE kat fb
<ApOgEE> ;)
<yuskhanzab> nanti ada masalah ke senang nak carik ApOgEE 
<yuskhanzab> kalau kat irc park nick jer
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: kat opis ni payah nak bukak FB, nanti kene jeling... :P
<ak47suk1> huhu ApOgEE 
<ak47suk1> tahu dah
<yuskhanzab> oo
<yuskhanzab> ApOgEE, kerja apa
<ApOgEE> walaupun aku ni takde sysadmin boleh restrict, tapi aku masih lagi patuh kepada kampeni... cari makan beb
<ApOgEE> sysadmin pening kepala tengok nape aku punya akses lepas je semua yg dia block... hahaha
<ak47suk1> keh3
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: aku keje buat sistem. Automation system
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: aku ada nampak kat email aku... nanti aku approve... time ni ramai pemerhati
<yuskhanzab> ooo(x paham)
<yuskhanzab> ApOgEE: ok
<ApOgEE> ooo.. aku keje Software Engineer lah
<yuskhanzab> owh
<yuskhanzab> faham dah :)
<ApOgEE> ;)
<yuskhanzab> kat malaysia jugak ke
<ApOgEE> ya, kat malaysia
<yuskhanzab> ApOgEE: dah cuba pakai 11.04?
<ApOgEE> tapi hanya aku sorang je orang malaysia dlm kampeni ni... ;p
<yuskhanzab> haha, tahniah
<yuskhanzab> sekurang2 nya ada jugak rakyat kita yang pakar
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: 11.04 dah install kat vmware player je... tak sempat nak migrate desktop aku lagi sebab banyak bahan kerja lain kene backup dulu
<ApOgEE> manade pakar sangat pun. aku hanyalah insan biasa
<yuskhanzab> aritu aku dah upgrade ke 11.04 melalui update manager, tapi lepas je upgrade byk masalah timbul
<yuskhanzab> mmg macam tu ke kalau tak fresh install?
<ApOgEE> apa masalahnye tu?
<yuskhanzab> byk sgt..
<yuskhanzab> byk software tak leh guna, error, desktop tak display macam biasa, compiz efect byk yg disable
<ApOgEE> ak47suk1: nanti line clear aku confirm request... ;p
<yuskhanzab> main game dalam wine langsung tak bleh detect keyboard
<yuskhanzab> startup ada lembab sket
<yuskhanzab> ApOgEE: kalau tukar ver ubuntu, macam mana?
<ApOgEE> ooo... yuskhanzab, biasanya disebabkan configuration sebelum kita upgrade... configuration lama tu tak ngam dengan apps yg dah upgrade
<yuskhanzab> fresh install ke
<yuskhanzab> atau upgrade je dari update manager
<ApOgEE> melainkan ko rajin nak reconfigure semua apps tu
<ApOgEE> kalo aku, aku backup habis semua fail penting, padam, install balik yg baru... baru puas hati
<yuskhanzab> ooo
<ApOgEE> tapi sebelum tu, aku test run dulu dlm vmware... nanti terkantoi yg baru tu ada bugs, kene buat keje banyak kali nak revert balik
<yuskhanzab> owh
<yuskhanzab> aritu tak guna vmware, tapi mmg ubuntu dah release 11.04
<yuskhanzab> last2 tak tahan fix, revert balik ke 10.10
<yuskhanzab> lgpun desktop unity macam tak menarik sgt
<ApOgEE> ak47suk1, yuskhanzab : ok ... FB request confirmed
<ApOgEE> ;)
<yuskhanzab> ok
<yuskhanzab> macam dah kawin
<ApOgEE> apa tu?
<ApOgEE> aku ke?
<yuskhanzab> ya
<yuskhanzab> hehe
<yuskhanzab> aku tgk pic ko
<ApOgEE> hehehe... muka je nampak muda, sebab jiwa muda... ;)
<yuskhanzab> lol
<yuskhanzab> laaa
<yuskhanzab> dah ada anak rupanya
<yuskhanzab> tahniah
<yuskhanzab> :)
<yuskhanzab> ApOgEE: nak g makan dlu... salam
<ak47suk1> thanx ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ApOgEE> welkam ak47suk1 
<farizluqman> Assalamualaikum
<ApOgEE> waalaikumsalam farizluqman 
<farizluqman> hello...
<ApOgEE> hello
<ApOgEE> wasap?
<farizluqman> great
<ApOgEE> ;)
<farizluqman> keep the discussion simple
<ApOgEE> KISS
<ApOgEE> ;)
 * ApOgEE poke jipang_menjerit 
<ak47suk1> kiss
<ak47suk1> keep it simple sayang :3
<farizluqman> :P
<fairuz> hallo2
<farizluqman> hallo
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> apa cerita farizluqman ?
<farizluqman> entah
<farizluqman> [cerita apa]
<ApOgEE> CTCP VERSION reply from farizluqman: Bersirc v2.2.14 on Windows [ http://www.bersirc.org/ - Open Source IRC ]
<ApOgEE> Windows?
<farizluqman> ha, kenapa hahaha
<ApOgEE> mana Ubuntu / SimpleLinux nya? takmo test?
<farizluqman> simplelinux dah test... kt web punya applet
<farizluqman> jap mau tukaq
<ApOgEE> heheh
<farizluqman> nak buat kt simplelinux... meeting ni hehe
<farizluqman> baru bangga sikit
<ApOgEE> heheheheh
<ApOgEE> hehehe hehehe hehehe dan hehehe
<ApOgEE> miehehehehehehehe
<farizluqman> lebih2 plak... 
 * ApOgEE terasa geli kat hatinya...
<farizluqman> kejap
<farizluqman> tdi apa nama irc client
<farizluqman> nak test
<ApOgEE> ko taip /ver ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> nanti kuar la
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ApOgEE> ada ke?
<farizluqman> unknown command
<ApOgEE> lolz
<ApOgEE> taip /version ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> ko punya client tak support shortcut command
<ApOgEE> (-) Bersirc
<farizluqman> -1 Bersirc
<ApOgEE> -10 markah
<farizluqman> tpi saiz 300 mb
<farizluqman> eh 300 kb
<farizluqman> -10000
<farizluqman> jap out
<amero> ApOgEEeeeeeeeee
<amero> bosan siot
<ApOgEE> awat amero ?
<ApOgEE> amero: dah makan?
<lon3star> relax la
<ApOgEE> kalo bosan ngadap komputer, pegi la keluar tengok burung2 ditaman...
<ApOgEE> asik ngadap skrin tu je... tu pasal ko bosan
<amero> takda burung, bakhoe ada la kat depan rumah ni tgh buat jalan
<ApOgEE> takpe la.. ko pinjam bekho tu, ko bawak pegi bersiar2... heheh
<amero> ApOgEE: aku rasa pernah tengok la nick hang ni
<amero> kat forum mana ntah lupa
<amero> pdc ka. mamat yg pakai avatar kucing klu silap
<amero> kuikui
<amero> ke bukan? hmm
<ApOgEE> amero: nick aku bersepah kat forum2 seantero malaysia ni
<amero> oo
<ApOgEE> pergh, putera, loyat, etc... aku pun tak ingat
<amero> naise to see yu here
<ApOgEE> welcome to the club
<ApOgEE> ;)
<amero> keahlian kelab aku kat sini belum sampai seminggu lagi
<amero> ^_^
<ApOgEE> amero: aku pun... aku baru masuk seminit yang lalu...
<ApOgEE> ko lebih lama kat sini
<ApOgEE> ;)
 * ApOgEE tabik hormat kat otaimer amero 
<amero> haha otaimer ke
<ApOgEE> haha haha ... ko kan dah tua
<ApOgEE> otaimer la...
<root___> hello there
<root___> @ApoGee macam mana nak ubah user name root ni
<lon3star> hello root
<lon3star> hahaha
<root___> :)
<lon3star>  /nick ali
<ApOgEE> fariz, ko taip /nick farizluqman
<Farizluqman> macam mana nak identify?
<ApOgEE>  /msg nickserv identify yourpasshere
<farizluqman> ok dah
<farizluqman> clear
<ApOgEE> hehehe ...
<farizluqman> semua nya lancar
<lon3star> malam esok ada irc meeting
<farizluqman> aah, ni tengah ready kan irc client utk simplelinux
<farizluqman> testing... testing...
<ApOgEE> kalo nak jump pegi window lain, ko tekan Alt+Arrow(kiri/kanan)
<amero> irc client apa ni
<farizluqman> orait...
<farizluqman> dah nampak version apa saya pakai :p
<ApOgEE> amero: mcm yg ko pakai la
<farizluqman> Irssi
<ApOgEE> ko kan dewataraya hebat...
<amero> oo
<ApOgEE> shit
<farizluqman> shit?
<ApOgEE> ups... tercarut lak...
<ApOgEE> amero: toksah la buli newbies mcm kami ni...
<farizluqman> version 0.8.15 jugak ke?
<amero> aik bila masa ada buli
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<amero> :D
<farizluqman> hehehe hehehe dan hehehe
<farizluqman> hehahehahehahehaha
 * ApOgEE nak sambung buat keje... merepek ni tak abis...
<farizluqman> ok
<farizluqman> nak sambung compiling lagi 
<amero> sila-sila
<farizluqman> babai
<ApOgEE> sila
<ApOgEE> ok
<ApOgEE> bye
<farizluqman> bersila
<lon3star> kau compile irc client ke
 * ApOgEE shutdown... see u later
<farizluqman> aah
<lon3star> oo
<lon3star> simplelinux ni kau yg buat ke/
<farizluqman> aah
<farizluqman> ok lah nak out
<farizluqman> bye
<ApOgEE> heyo...
<salax_> /j #kampungchat
<ApOgEE> salax_: takde pun ko? 
<salax_> ApOgEE: ha ha saje je
<ApOgEE> aku kat #kampungchat la ... ramai awek kat sini
 * ApOgEE buat iklan stail lama... hahaha
<salax_> ramai yg aww2
<salax_> he he
<ApOgEE> wakakakaka
<ApOgEE> 18:04 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#kampungchat] .::Welcome to kampungchat community::.
<amero> kampungchat @ freenode?
<ApOgEE> amero: yes... tak caya try la
<ApOgEE> hehehe... awek2 geek semua
<ApOgEE> bak kata KatieKitty , fosschix punya geng
<amero> fuuh ramai nya awekz
<ApOgEE> hahahahahaha
<ApOgEE> tokono pakcik ...
<amero> tak masuk pun
<ApOgEE> wakakakaka
 * amero counter-troll ApOgEE 
<amero> ///gg
<amero> ApOgEE main bc2 tak
<ApOgEE> hahahahaha... janji cekidaut juge...
<ApOgEE> amero: tak main
<amero> tak main games ke
<salax_> frets on fire
<amero> guitar hero clone?
<salax_> amero:  yep
<salax_> cool one oso
<ApOgEE> amero: takde masa nak main game... kalo main game, mesti ingat mende lain
<salax_> main dota la best
<amero> settle lah benda lain tu dulu baru main game lepas tu
<amero> haha
<amero> http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/hee3t/why_is_python_better_than_perl/
<ApOgEE> heheh... beratur/bersusun mendernye... mcm takkan setel je list ni
<ApOgEE> lepas satu, satu
<amero> hmm? list apa
<ApOgEE> todo list dlm kepala...
<amero> la senang je
<ApOgEE> ;)
<amero> $ >todolist.txt
<amero> wakaka
<amero> kan dah clear
<ApOgEE> hehehe... kalaulah semudah itu... ;p
<amero> salax_: dota penuh dengan org mencarut, maki hamun, racists
<amero> lol
<amero> ApOgEE: banyak komitmen, ye
<ApOgEE> heheh...
<ApOgEE> amero: kau pakai archlinux yg mana?
<amero> yg 32bit
<amero> i686
<ApOgEE> apa yg best?
<ApOgEE> aku x penah pakai
<ApOgEE> cer citer cer citer
<amero> hehe
<ApOgEE> ?
<amero> apa yg best eh
<amero> hmm
<amero> rolling release dengan simplicity dia 
<amero> tu yg paling utama kot
<ApOgEE> ooo... 
 * amero terkejut camna ApOgEE tahu dia guna arch
<ApOgEE> eleh... buat2 tekejut lak otaimer ni
<amero> serius terkejut. ApOgEE tahu dari mana?
<ApOgEE> bukan ko citer ngan aku ke dulu?
<ApOgEE> masa zaman muda2 dulu
<ApOgEE> ok lah geng... nak balik umah. jumpa lagi
<ApOgEE> heyo...
<sweemeng> yo
<ApOgEE> yo sweemeng 
<ApOgEE> ;)
<amero> hai sweemeng 
<amero> ni hau
<sweemeng> ni hau
<sweemeng> bosan wei
<lubuntuwapunsama> :)
<sweemeng> lubuntuwapunsama, LOL
<sweemeng> nice nick
<sweemeng> i will create a new ubuntu derivative call
<sweemeng> watakbuntu
<sweemeng> it will be the reverse lubuntu
<sweemeng> it will be heavy weight
<amero> will it be shipped on cd or dvd
<sweemeng> because it is heavy weight,
<sweemeng> it will be shipped in hard disk
<sweemeng> lol
<sweemeng> because watakbuntu is the opposite on lubuntu
 * amero pergi gelak berguling-guling atas lantai
<ApOgEE> heheh
<ApOgEE> shipped in 1TB HDD
<sweemeng> it is a core i7 to run
<sweemeng> because all desktop effect is enabled
<ApOgEE> the parcel will also padded with bricks to make it heavier
<sweemeng> give them some free ram
<sweemeng> just in case they cannot run watakbuntu
<ApOgEE> and a hammer...
<sweemeng> lol
<ApOgEE> so, they can slam all the hardwares which is not compatible
<ApOgEE> or when they got buntu already
 * ApOgEE ...
<sweemeng> hahahaha
<amero> herp derp
<lubuntuwapunsama> ahahaha
<amero> oo
<amero> hai ak47suk1 
<amero> http://singularityhub.com/2011/05/17/eight-out-of-chinas-top-nine-government-officials-are-scientists/
<sweemeng> yup
<sweemeng> on the other news, 9 out of 9 malaysian politician are comedian
 * sweemeng brb
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ApOgEE> amero: apa bikin?
<ApOgEE> ak47suk1: apa bikin?
<amero> lepak2 je sambil menggodek editra
<amero> http://editra.org/
<amero> regex engine dia agak power dari np++
<ApOgEE> np++? how about vim?
 * amero suka guna gui text editor kat windows
<ApOgEE> owh... windows... np++ tu takde versi linux eh? lol
<amero> haha
<amero> vim ni guna pcre rasanya
<amero> np++, gnu posix
<ApOgEE> http://vimregex.com/
 * ApOgEE pergi santap... 
<amero> yup
<amero> ApOgEE: curious ya
<ApOgEE> amero: curious pasal?
<amero> ctcp
<amero> ^_^
<ApOgEE> owh... routine check namanya tu
<ApOgEE> heheh
<ApOgEE> checking #ubuntu-my visitor trends... ;)
<ApOgEE> sometimes, they are just bot
<amero> tapi diorang ni semua manusia, cuma act mcm bot je
<amero> haha
<amero> masuk, park nick pstu blah
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<ApOgEE> amero: contohnya mcm ni CTCP VERSION reply from ^garfield^Offlin: ZNC 0.092+deb3~bpo50+1 - http://znc.sourceforge.net
<amero> bnc user
<ApOgEE> so, aku tau la dia takde
<amero> :D
<ApOgEE> dan mcm ni CTCP VERSION reply from jipang: ZNC 0.092+deb3~bpo50+1
<ApOgEE> atau ni CTCP VERSION reply from amero: irssi v0.8.15 - running on CYGWIN_NT-6.1 i686
<ApOgEE> windows... heheh
<ApOgEE> walaupun tak semestinya betul... sebab mende tu boleh diubah ikut suka
<amero> cygwin <3
<ApOgEE> amero: aku hanya pakai cygwin bila nak guna git, svn, etc... dlm windows. bila test java apps dlm windows
<ApOgEE> other than that, aku tak pakai cygwin
<amero> takpe, still boleh hi-5
<ApOgEE> apa yg seronoknya?
<amero> bash
<ApOgEE> owh...
<ApOgEE> most of the time, aku tak pakai windows pun... bash mmg ada dlm linux
<ApOgEE> masalah biasa aku dlm windows ialah, menaip arahan ls dalam cmd prompt ;p
<ApOgEE> slalu silap taip... napa tah
<ApOgEE> patutnya dir
<amero> umm aku selalu guna windows. malas nak boot linux sebab tu aku guna cygwin kat windows
<ApOgEE> i see
<ApOgEE> any reason?
<amero> kalau dlm linux, nak pakai terminal tu je
<ApOgEE> mostly ko guna windows untuk apa? 
<amero> gaming rasanya
<ApOgEE> ooo
<ApOgEE> ko keje kat mana? 
<amero> kerja kat mana..umm
<ApOgEE> keje ke belajar?
<ApOgEE> UMM tu Universiti apa?
<amero> universiti masih menganggur
<amero> haha
<amero> takda
<ApOgEE> ooo... patut la banyak masa main game
<amero> keje sendiri je
<ApOgEE> keje sendiri tu keje apa?
<amero> ades ko ni
<amero> nak soal siasat ke apa ni
<ApOgEE> ooo...
<ApOgEE> nak berkenalan je...
<ApOgEE> biasanya kalo orang keje sendiri, dia akan bagitau dia buat keje apa... supaya org lain boleh hire dia bila diperlukan
<ApOgEE> tu pasal aku tanya
<ApOgEE> kot2 boleh bagi job berkaitan
<amero> logik gak tapi aku bukan freelancer
<ApOgEE> i see
<ApOgEE> bukan freelancer tu camne?
 * ApOgEE kurang faham
<amero> ko lak kerja apa ApOgEE 
<amero> giliran aku pulak nak interrogate hang
<amero> :D
<ApOgEE> amero: aku no hal... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> jawapan semua ada kat situ
<ApOgEE> ada soalan tambahan?
<amero> caya lah ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> so, berbalik pasal soalan aku tadi
<ApOgEE> bukan freelancer tu camne?
<amero> :)
<ApOgEE> ?
<ApOgEE> takde jawapan?
<ApOgEE> it's okay
<ApOgEE> jangan rasa seperti aku interrogate ko
<ApOgEE> ok... hari pun dah esok
<amero> takda ApOgEE. aku cam terkejut
<lon3star> tidur
 * ApOgEE pun nak tidur... see you later
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-20
<ApOgEE> hi hyperair, how r u doing?
<hyperair> ok
<hyperair> busy at the moment
<gento_> hyperair still master of universe?
<hyperair> yes
<gento_> hah
<gento_> nice name dude
<hyperair> heh
<farizLuqman> salam
<ApOgEE> salam farizLuqman 
<ApOgEE> heyo gento_ 
<farizLuqman> irssi?
<ApOgEE> ?
<farizLuqman> ?
<ApOgEE> lol
 * fairuz morning
<fairuz> salam
<amero> fairuz
<ApOgEE> salam 
<fairuz> amero: yup
<ApOgEE> dah petang dah fairuz 
<fairuz> ApOgEE: oh betul gak keke
<fairuz> silap
<amero> fairuz duduk kat us la ApOgEE haha
<fairuz> korang kat opis lg ka
<ApOgEE> ya, kat msia baru pukul 3:35 pm
<ApOgEE> wtf SuMarDi 
<ApOgEE> wtf MyAzhax 
<ApOgEE> wtf all
<ApOgEE> ;p
<fairuz> ApOgEE: SImpleLinux ko buat kan
<amero> bukan ke farizluqman
<amero> !seen MyAzhax 
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<amero> .seen MyAzhax 
<amero> !list
<ApOgEE> lol
<amero> gagal punya bot
<ApOgEE> amero: jangan pentest bot tu... channel ni ada log
<fairuz> oh silap orang keke
<amero> eh, official bot dari ubuntu?
<amero> #ubuntu*
<ApOgEE> fairuz, my info --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApOgEE
<amero> ApOgEE: apasal ko guna mix case dlm nick
<ApOgEE> amero, dah dapat jawapan soalan semalam? camne aku tau ko guna Archlinux?
<amero> mati2 aku ingat ko budak uni
<ApOgEE> amero: hahaha... memang dari zaman U lagi
<amero> hehe
<ApOgEE> amero, jawapannya ialah channel ni ada log. 
<amero> i know
<ApOgEE> apa benda kita sembang kat sini pun boleh dibaca oleh semua orang
<amero> kat mana korang publish log tu
<amero> oo main site ubuntu
<ApOgEE> amero: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/
<ApOgEE> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/05/20/%23ubuntu-my.html
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ApOgEE> amero: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/05/08/%23ubuntu-my.html
<ApOgEE> lol
<amero> haha
<ApOgEE> so, behave ... ;)
<amero> ApOgEE: relaks.
<amero> takda apa lah
<amero> benda kecik je tu :)
<ApOgEE> amero: hahaha... aku x de hal pun. saje je
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<ApOgEE> amero: dulu channel ni meriah juga... http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2008/01/29/%23ubuntu-my.html
<amero> mana diorang tu semua pegi skrg
<ApOgEE> ada jer... memasing bizi tu, kenkadang je masuk
<xNJx> test
<yuskhanzab> salam semua~~
<fairuz> yuskhanzab: salam
<yuskhanzab> :)
<yuskhanzab> ada org
<xNJx> ada
<fairuz> ada
<syahzul> ada
<ak47suk1> ada
<ApOgEE> salam
<xNJx> salam
<farizluqman> Salam
<amero> ada
<fairuz> wsala
<farizluqman> wallala
<ApOgEE> salam farizluqman 
<farizluqman> w'salam
<ApOgEE> salam xNJx 
<ApOgEE> salam amero 
<ApOgEE> salam fairuz 
<fairuz> salam ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> ;)
<linuxmalaysia> Assalamualaikum
<linuxmalaysia> test est
<linuxmalaysia> test
<farizluqman> Waalaikumsalam
<farizluqman> test test 
<amero> router sakit
<fairuz> test
<ApOgEE> waalaikum salam linuxmalaysia 
<ApOgEE> amende yg ditest?
<farizluqman> testing 1,2,3
<ApOgEE> salam MakLaN xNJx 
<MakLaN> wslm en ApOgEE
<MakLaN> :)
<xNJx> w'salam ApOgEE
<lon3star> mana dating?
<ApOgEE> heheh
<lon3star> dating malam ni jam 11pm
<ApOgEE> tu linuxmalaysia dah ada dah
<MakLaN> ramai-ramai dating lagi baik dr dua org
<MakLaN> :P
<ApOgEE> tunggu tok penghulu kot
<ak47suk1> testing 1 2 3
<jipang_menjerit> yo yo oo
<jipang_menjerit> ahaha
<lon3star> masuk situ ada awek ke?
<jipang_menjerit> ade meeting ka? :p
 * jipang_menjerit baru tau
<ApOgEE> lon3star: ramai fosschix
<ApOgEE> heheh
<lon3star> aisey pakcik dah tua la 
<MakLaN> Angry birds kejap 
<MakLaN> :)
<lon3star> ada ke fosschix yg dalam umur 40an ?
<ApOgEE> abes dah
<ApOgEE> expired
<kancil80> aloo
<lon3star> kesian pakcik
<ApOgEE> alu kancil80 
<ApOgEE> heheh
<kancil80> hehe,,ade org rupanyer,,ingat tade,,hehee
<lon3star> malam ni ramai
<lon3star> dari yg umur 18 hingga la 43
<kancil80> ada sesiapa yg dah upgrade 11.04?
<fairuz> dah
<kancil80> oit linux mesia pon ada
<lon3star> pakcik nak update tp pakcik was was
<kancil80> apa kelebihan 11.04?
<lon3star> lebih glamour lah
<kancil80> aku baru je  upgrade,,tapi tak tau sangat pasal 11.04 nih
<lon3star> citer sikit pengalaman kancil80 
<lon3star> semasa proses menaik taraf tu
<kancil80> perg,,,jangan cakap laa,,,lama gilerss,,,
<kancil80> sebab aku pakai celcom broadband
 * ApOgEE belum sempat nak backup file yg bersepah dlm production desktop... masih pakai 10.04
<kancil80> start upgrade kol 2pagi,,,
<lon3star> lamanya
<lon3star> merbahaya untuk pakcik kalau lambat tidur
<kancil80> pagi tadi baru siap maaa
<lon3star> kalau pakcik hantar kat lowyat suruh dia upgrade amacam? ok?
<kancil80> haa sape tuh masih pakai 10.04?
<bizkut> salam
<kancil80> takyah laa pokcik,,,lowyat tahu kee?
<jipang_menjerit> bizkut: wa'salam boss :p
<bizkut> aik
<xNJx> pakai 10.10 je,nanti dah 11.10 baru tukar
<bizkut> gile kuar ip ofis
<lon3star> dulu selalu dok usung komputer p lowyat, suruh dia format
<ApOgEE>  .: Selamat Datang ke Channel Ubuntu Malaysia :. 
<jipang_menjerit> kikiki
<lon3star> menjerit ke ketawa tu jipang?
<kancil80> alahai pokcik nih,,,kat sini kenkawan kan ramai,,,mintak tulunn dgn kenkawan jee,,,
<lon3star> baik la semua
<farizluqman> siapa kt sini pandai lftp?
<jipang_menjerit> lon3star: ko nak kaki ke siku? XD
<ApOgEE> salam bizkut 
<lon3star> farizluqman: nak buat apa nak lftp?
<bizkut> wsalam ApOgEE 
<farizluqman> sebab saya nak remove schedule saya.. 
<farizluqman> at
<lon3star> dulu aku pakai lftp untuk buat net install solaris
<ApOgEE> farizluqman: awat? aku selalu guna lftp
 * jipang_menjerit googleing lftp
<farizluqman> Apogee: mcm mana nak remove schedule ek?
<farizluqman> dah lama google dah
<farizluqman> dekat 2 jam
<bizkut> aku slalu guna xmodem
<lon3star> schedule apa yer?
<hotfloppy> assalamualaikum..
<bizkut> wsalam
<farizluqman> contohnya lftp -c 'at 00:00 -- open -e -u etc etc
<farizluqman> w'salam
<lon3star> wsalam hotfloppy , lama tak jumpa kau ni sejak dvdrom dah murah
<farizluqman> macam mana nak remove task tu?
<bizkut> sori aku tak boleh join meeting :(
<lon3star> itu macam pakai at
<hotfloppy> lon3star, hahahaha.. oldskol :P
<bizkut> dah beli tiket jack sparrow mlm ni
<farizluqman> aah, kalau pakai at, cuma satu task satu masa eh?
<ApOgEE> farizluqman: padam itu at la
<farizluqman> aah, masalah nya saya dah 3-4 kalai call "at" tu, boleh cancel ka?
<jipang_menjerit> jack sparrow dah banyak hacking sekarang
<masbuntu> Dah cuba Ubuntu 11.04 kat dell optiplex 740. Guna uniti. rasanya MIMOS dah cuba konsep ni hampir 10 tahuun lalu
<farizluqman> "at" ni satu task satu masa ke?
<lon3star> uniti tu apa?
<kancil80> mas dell optiplex740 tuh ape,,,server ke?
<lon3star> farizluqman: 
<lon3star> farizluqman: atq
<lon3star> nak remove task tu atrm
<lon3star> sekian
<farizluqman> command not found?
<masbuntu> uniti tu GUI baru dah tak ada bar bawah  mcm windows banyak guna icon
<ApOgEE> man at
<lon3star> ApOgEE: yer benar
<jipang_menjerit> +1 ApOgEE
<lon3star> at ni command oldskool
<masbuntu> bila open windows ikon bar bahagian tepi akan auto hide bila mouse cursor ada kat tepi dia muncul le
<hotfloppy> uniti tu universiti baru kot :P
<farizluqman> susah hati saya tak dapat remove ni task "at"
<lon3star> masbuntu: terima kasih
<lon3star> farizluqman: dah try pakai atq
<masbuntu> ini konsep baru diperkenalkan oleh canonical.  tapi dah ada mimos buat suatu tika dulu, tak dapat sambutan
<lon3star> atq tu buleh list kan task at
<farizluqman> xboleh jugak la. :( aduh
<lon3star> tp kenapa kau pakai lftp?
<lon3star> kalau dalam redhat lftp ni dia control kat xinetd
<farizluqman> nak schedule ftp sync
<masbuntu> dell optiplex biasa je
<farizluqman> tapi sekarang dah invalid command tu
<kancil80> weh kenkawan apa beza 10.04 dengan 10.10,,
<lon3star> ooo
<lon3star> kalau pakai cron taknak?
<farizluqman> saya baru sedar boleh pakai cron
<masbuntu> 11.04 shutdown cukup pantas
<lon3star> jajajajaj
<farizluqman> 11.04 banyak masalah :P drivers terutamanya
<lon3star> hehehe
<kancil80> ye kee farizz?
<farizluqman> aah
<masbuntu> komputer clon mungkin kena cari driver satu persatu, tapi utk dell dan hp setakatni no problem
<kancil80> fariz apa kele bihan 11.04,,dan kelemahan nyaa?
<xNJx> 11.04 baru dan panas
<lon3star> 11.04 = glamour / 11.04 < kurang glamour . kesian
<masbuntu> 11.04 guna uniti interface 10.10 masih guuna interface lama
<lon3star> oh yer
<lon3star> sama jer 
<lon3star> heheh
<masbuntu> 11.04 open office dah ganti dgn Libre Office
<hotfloppy> masbuntu, patot la lain je aku tgk 11.04 tu.. guna interface baru ye..
<hotfloppy> tenkiu2.. ;D
<farizluqman> orait, macam mana nak list semua task kita (at)
<xNJx> gnome,gnome,gnome
<masbuntu> yg lain semuanya sama je...cuma uniti dan Libre Office je
<masbuntu> cuma masa boot ada lambat sikit banding dgn 10.10
<lon3star> makang jom
<kancil80> mas camne kalau nak downgrade balik kee 10.10,,bole kee,,tanpa format
<kancil80> pasal booting aku sokong,,memang lambat skit
<farizluqman> siapa tahu macam mana nak list kan at tak
<farizluqman> *task
<xNJx> pakai interface ubuntu classic je la , xboleh ke?
<hotfloppy> farizluqman, bukan guna 'atq' atau 'at -l' ke ? aku usya man page je :P
<masbuntu> nak downgred tak cuba lagi.....cuba guna command line ada kat google
<kancil80> mas ubuntu 11.04 bole pakai compizz kee?
<ApOgEE> farizluqman: apa problemnya? at command tu tak berenti ke?
<ApOgEE> ke ko dah send ke background?
<farizluqman> aah, dah send ke background
<ApOgEE> fg
<farizluqman> sekarang dia tengah buat masalah
<ApOgEE> kill je la
<masbuntu> To get the classic Ubuntu interface  First click the little screen icon top right.  Click System Settings at the bottom.  Then on the left hand side of the Control Centre click System  Then Click Login Screen  Then click Unlock and put your password in.  At the bottom you can select Ubuntu Classic as your default session.  Close it and reboot. You will be in the familiar environment and will smile. (And the Open Office behaves in
<farizluqman> killall at?
<ApOgEE> $ fg
<ApOgEE> untuk keluarkan dia
<ApOgEE> pastu Ctrl+C
<ApOgEE> takleh?
<farizluqman> dah dapat fg, pastu, nampak lah task saya yang salah tu,
<farizluqman> baik, saya dah 6-7 kali CTRL+C pastu dia dah tulis current: no such job
<farizluqman> maksudnya semua dah clear ya?
<ApOgEE> cuba $ bg
<ApOgEE> ada lagi ke kat background?
<farizluqman> No such job, rasanya dah takda..
<ApOgEE> dah clear la tu
<ApOgEE> LOL
<farizluqman> terima kasih beb
<farizluqman> :p
<ApOgEE> welkam
<ApOgEE> aku ingat mendape ko nak buat tadi... heheh
<farizluqman> punah vps kalau dia buat semua task2 at yg salah tu
<farizluqman> tq
<kancil80> mas docky bole guna di dalam unity?
<ApOgEE> sukar nak faham
<farizluqman> saya buat task yang sangat mengarut
<farizluqman> dia akan flood satu vps pada 00:00 sebab banyak sangat download
<masbuntu> setakat ni x boleh, compize pun tak jalan
<ApOgEE> wtf e-jat 
<ApOgEE> ;)
<kancil80> mas:habis tuh camne nak jalan kan compiz dalam unity?
<farizluqman> bro, compiz kt unity gila buggy
<kancil80> fariz maksud koo?
<masbuntu> masih dalam percubaan saya pun baru install semalam, masih belum habis xplore lagi
<farizluqman> banyak masalah, saya dah cuba, habis punah unity saya :P
<e-jat> Delay skit bleh?
<e-jat> Br nak g makan
<kancil80> mas same lah kite
<kancil80> fariz,,aku dah kene ape yg ko kene,,
<ApOgEE> lol
<kancil80> fariz,,tapi aku dah dapat balik aku nyerr unity punyer launcher dengan panel yg kat atas tuh
<masbuntu> hari tu masa baru launch dah dload lambat sangat, semalam baru line ok siap je terus burn dan install takat ni default dia ok je
<farizluqman> nasib, 
<e-jat> I on kt phone
<farizluqman> @Kancil80: paling teruk unity dah jahanam, sekarang tengah enjoy gnome 2 hahaha
<farizluqman> lol
<kancil80> fariz,,hahahaa,,,aku pon kene,,,tapi aku dah dapat balik aku nyer unity,,mule2 aku fedup jugak,,
<farizluqman> jadi compiz? siapa yang dah beres?
<masbuntu> mungkin user yg dah biasa dgn windows bermasalah sikit dgn uniti ni kut
<linuxmalaysia> 27 minutes to go
<kancil80> fariz,,,kt laptop aku,,setengah unity,,setengah compiz,,,
<lon3star> rokok
<kancil80> aku pon taktau camne lah jadi camtuh,,huhahahaa
<ak47suk1> salam syg :3
<farizluqman> wow, boleh pulak mcm tu
<ApOgEE> lon3star: mai sebatang
<ak47suk1> =))
<farizluqman> rasanya, unity tak ngam sebab beryl
<kancil80> entah laa,,aku pon tak tau fariz
<kancil80> tapi dalam unity ko leh bukak compiz nyer setting,,,,dalam tuh ade unity ,,,
<kancil80> ko jgn untick,,kalau ko untick hilang sumer unity ko
<masbuntu> kalau untick dah nak jadi interface lama tak ada le lagi uniti tu
<ApOgEE> wb umarzuki ... wtf wtf
<kancil80> habis hilang sumer panel atas dengan launcher kat kiri
<umarzuki> eh....
<kancil80> btol tuh mas,,,,aku dah kene tadi,,yg tinggal hanya docky
<ApOgEE> ;)
<masbuntu> mungkin compize belum update untuk unity kut
<Hafaisy> rock yawwww
<ApOgEE> huh, ramai mlm ni
<ApOgEE> ;)
<amri_izwan> as salam rakan2 ubuntu-my
<fairuz> wsalam
<ApOgEE> wsalam amri_izwan 
<Hafaisy> so
<kancil80> tapi mas,,nasib baik aku dapat balik dia nyer launcher sebelah kiri ngan panel atas tuh,,,
<ApOgEE> so far so good
<ApOgEE> :p
<Hafaisy> macm mana pandangan korang terhadap unity ngan gnome 3
<Hafaisy> which one better ?
<farizluqman> gnome 3
<farizluqman> better
<farizluqman> unity worst
<masbuntu> unity simple, gnome 3 serabut sangat dekstopnya
<xNJx> gnome tak support GC ATI
<xNJx> *gnome3
<kancil80> entah laa hafais,,tengah mencari2 lagi nih
<Hafaisy> pakai la nvidia :P
<amri_izwan> not yet testing natty. still stick with lucid and maverick
<Hafaisy> yup
<Hafaisy> aku pakai kejap jer 11.04
<xNJx> intel HD graphics
<Hafaisy> lepas tu downgrade terus
<Hafaisy> 10.10 sudey
<Hafaisy> tak selesa nak masuk alam unity ngan gnome ni
<Saufiwahab> gnome3
<Saufiwahab> unity agak pening nk pakai
<amri_izwan> lagipun 11.04 tak ada LTS pun.. maybe next version oneiric ocelot..
<masbuntu> canonical mungkin akan tersukan unity untuk masa depan
<kancil80> hafaisy camne ko downgrade balik ke 10.10
<Hafaisy> format lain la hahaha
 * ApOgEE masih pakai 10.04 ... ;)
<chenhaw> next LTS is 12.04
<Saufiwahab> unity too fancy lah
<kancil80> hafaisy cit,,,,,ampehh,,huahahaaa
<Hafaisy> hahaha
<amri_izwan> ha 12.04 ni codename oneiric ocelot..
<Saufiwahab> pakai 11.04 dah tp gunaclassic
<Saufiwahab> hehe
<masbuntu> unity ni tengok sekali mcm untuk budak2
<Hafaisy> aku harap, ubuntu masih mengekalkan style classic diorang
<chenhaw> no..oneiric is 11.10
 * ak47suk1 masih kurung kucing hutan LTs lagi
<Hafaisy> no wonder , tak minat. sebab dari dulu lagi interface dia dah macam ni. lawa doh
<amri_izwan> chenhaw: ok.. aku tersilap tadi.. 
<kancil80> saufi can nak tuka ke clasic dalam unity?
<chenhaw> @amri..its ok
<lon3star> aku run ubuntu kat vm jer
<Hafaisy> kat logon
<Hafaisy> pilih ubuntu classic
<Saufiwahab> rasa macam xreti guna ubuntu bila enable unity
<Hafaisy> aa
<Hafaisy> pelik semacam jer
<Saufiwahab> blurr
<Saufiwahab> tau xpe
<amri_izwan> tak kisah kalau run kat vm.. bole jadi learning experience... bila dah konfiden baru install kat physical machine
<Hafaisy> nak bukak apps nak kena search
<kancil80> jap aku nak try,,aku kene restart balik,,sebab skang aku tengah pakai winxp
<Hafaisy> eh , find
<amri_izwan> ada org kata unity ni lebih sesuai utk touch screen based device... betul ke tidak?..
<Hafaisy> yup
<Hafaisy> tapi aku ni jenis tak minat sangat touchscreen
<lon3star> tak mampu la nak pakai physical box
<ApOgEE> bagi pengguna CLI tegar, tak banyak beza dirasakan
<Hafaisy> dan kebanyakkan touchscreen 10inch
<chenhaw> for me 11.04 is Mac OS X copy... very similar user experience on the interface
<amri_izwan> CLI --> experts.. CLI + GUI --> moderate user... GUI --> newbie.. hehe..
<ApOgEE> chenhaw: serius?
<farizluqman> salam, betul tak syntax saya "lftp -c 'at 00:00 -- open -e "mirror /mirrors/folder /var/folderftp" ftp.mirror.com.my' &" 
<Hafaisy> tunggu mac os x 10.7
<chenhaw> yup..as i said..for me..
<linuxmalaysia> Buzz Apogee
<linuxmalaysia> Buzz Ejat
<Hafaisy> dengar kata ada function macam ios
<ApOgEE> bzzzt linuxmalaysia 
<umarzuki> zzz
<amri_izwan> cisco ios ke? hehe.. atau iOS 4.x.x
<farizluqman> zzz
<lon3star> 00:00 kau nak run pada jam 12 malam ke?
<Hafaisy> 11
<farizluqman> aah
<linuxmalaysia> Apogee ejat ada tak?
<farizluqman> pukul 12:00 nak run
<linuxmalaysia> Agenda kena linkkan
<ApOgEE> farizluqman: jangan shutdown pc dahle
<farizluqman> jadi, syntax saya betul ye
<ApOgEE> linuxmalaysia: senarai agenda please
<lon3star> yer kot tp satu soalan newbie dari aku
<lon3star> bila dah ftp tu. biasanya ada credential kan?
<farizluqman> haha
<ApOgEE> tuan pengkerusi kuar lak
<linuxmalaysia> Boss tak de kita lead jap
<amri_izwan> sebelum start meeting, baca doa selamat. fuh fuh amin....
<farizluqman> amin.. dah 10:50 ni, pengerusi angkat tangan macam saya ~~~
<Saufiwahab> amin
 * ApOgEE checking log
<Saufiwahab> pakat siap sedia
<Hafaisy> >.<
<Hafaisy> \kick all
<lon3star> denggg
<Hafaisy> mIRC ka :-s
<farizluqman> mIRC dalam memori 1990an- awal 2000
<Saufiwahab> in memory kut mirc 2
<Hafaisy> xIRC ? hahaha
<Saufiwahab> XD
<ApOgEE> log OK... http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/05/20/%23ubuntu-my.html
<umarzuki> lostirc la best
<umarzuki> sudo apt-et install lostirc
<farizluqman> Irssi, sapa setuju
<umarzuki> apt-get
<farizluqman> angkat tangan macam saya
<Hafaisy> NO IRC
<lon3star> bitchx sudah
<Hafaisy> google talk plish :P
<linkline> <lon3star> bitchx sudah  << +1
<MakLaN> Xchat
<MakLaN> Hehe
<Saufiwahab> web
<Saufiwahab> hehe
<lon3star> malam ni ada launching MLM baru ke?
<farizluqman> \kick Hafaisy
<rezuan> woot!
<fairuz> selamat mlm semua, aku balik dulu
<lon3star> ok meeting pun dah habis
<lon3star> buleh la gerak sekarang
<farizluqman> 39 users semua
<lon3star> maui csc ke ni
<maui> hahaha
<maui> csc tu apa?
<ApOgEE> wb gunbladeiv ... wtf wtf men
<lon3star> guaner mung boh
<gunbladeiv> wakaka
<gunbladeiv> wtf ApOgEE 
<lon3star> o vee o lg ke
<gunbladeiv> lama gile aku tak men irc
<maui> alooo
<maui> fariz
<linuxmalaysia> hahaha
<gunbladeiv> dh tak tau dh apa aku nye id
<gunbladeiv> wakaka
<ApOgEE> wtfakap gunbladeiv 
<gunbladeiv> dem 
<linuxmalaysia> aku pun sama ni
<lon3star> Red-Hat-Enigma: alang 
<linuxmalaysia> nak meeting baru masuk
<Budark> gler lame siot x layan irc nih
<gunbladeiv> bro linuxmalaysia 
<masbuntu> ion 3 star..ganu kat mana?
<maui> dh tgl irc ni sejak 2000
<Red-Hat-Enigma> lon3star, yuh ^^
<lon3star> lama tak nampak kau ni alang
<gunbladeiv> ada meeting apa ni?
<Budark> ade lbih 10 taon xlayan
<gunbladeiv> mcm gempark gile je ApOgEE 
<gunbladeiv> haha
<kancil80_> aloo
<Red-Hat-Enigma> duk ug scene je nih awe ^^
<gunbladeiv> sume org lama sume ada
<gunbladeiv> dengan linuxmalaysia 
<gunbladeiv> fenris mana?
<gunbladeiv> rofl
<lon3star> alang kau kat tempat sama lg ke?
<Red-Hat-Enigma> fenris layan kete laei
<ApOgEE> gunbladeiv: ini malam meeting IRC pertama Komuniti Ubuntu Malaysia bagi tahun 2011
<Red-Hat-Enigma> a'a ^_^
<linuxmalaysia> Apogee saya tak dapat nak lama 11.30 nak kena ke client site
<maui> wow
<maui> yg first ek
<lon3star> oo
<maui> sy pown
<GunBladeIV> rofl..takpa linuxmalaysia .. kerja lebih utama
<ApOgEE> linuxmalaysia: so, proceed terus?
<maui> tgh dok kaji radio on9 utk linux :P
<linuxmalaysia> OK boleh Apogee leh lead
<GunBladeIV> hello nbliang 
<farizluqman> 11:00 PM tepat
<GunBladeIV> ;)
<nbliang> hi GunBladeIV 
<GunBladeIV> go go ..
<maui> mulakan
 * ApOgEE greet nbliang 
<MakLaN> Assalamu'alaikum
<kekejangan> salamX
<kancil80_> haaa dah tak bole ke ubuntu clasic,,,,
<GunBladeIV> mulakan sapa yang jadi MC
<linuxmalaysia> Order pertama kita lantik ketua meeting saya calonkan apogee
<nbliang> hi ApOgEE 
<nbliang> hi all
<lon3star> radio on9? kalau nak radio offline mari la rumah aku
<linuxmalaysia> saya tak dapat nak lama
 * GunBladeIV _1
 * GunBladeIV +1
<jengc0il>  /msg NickServ identify qwerty
<farizluqman> +1
<MakLaN> +1 ApOgEE
<GunBladeIV> tersilap dh ..hahaha punye la lama tak onlnie
<linuxmalaysia> +1 apogge
 * GunBladeIV poke jengc0il 
<amri_izwan> Waalaikumussalam
<nbliang> +1
 * ApOgEE cucuk jengc0il 
<farizluqman> +1 Apogee
<jengc0il> huhu
<kancil80_> saufii,,mane koo
 * jengc0il tunggu MC bersuara
<GunBladeIV> cikgu dop kijo ke cikgu?
<linuxmalaysia> OK nampak ramai setuju apogee lead the meeting
<GunBladeIV> o?
<linuxmalaysia> saya serahkan kepada apogee
<GunBladeIV> o/
<azwan> apasal bila masuk pkai Xchat xde org?
<maui> Apogee (menambah hahaha)
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE, go start please
<linuxmalaysia> Apogee silapkan
<farizluqman> bagus, stand up Apogee... hjahaha
<linuxmalaysia> silakan
<ApOgEE> MakLaN: mana list agenda?
<jengc0il> +100 ApOgEE 
<kancil80_> nak meeting pasal ape nih?
<kancil80_> huahhaa
<jengc0il> ejat mana?
<farizluqman> (tunggu agenda)
 * ApOgEE tgh cari senarai agenda kat milis... ;p
<jengc0il> dia ada ide kut
<Saufiwahab> +1 Apogee
<MakLaN> Erk
<umarzuki> ada cerita pasal VAT 69 kt history channel
<amri_izwan> +1 ApOgEE
<kancil80_> apa beza ubuntu clasic dengan 11.04,,,aku try masuk tadi,,takde ape yg bezaa??
<azwan> classic pkai gnome
<azwan> 11.04 unity
<azwan> kan?
<amri_izwan> shhh... tgh meeting ni brader...
<farizluqman> shhh
<azwan> oh ok
<amri_izwan> lari topik ni
<azwan> mana agenda
<lon3star> google plis
<maui> erk.. ni agenda ke?
<MakLaN> Ayat manis: penstrukturan semula Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team
<maui> ha..
<azwan> ok
<maui> wow same
<maui> :P
<farizluqman> tu pun haha
<kancil80_> meeting ke,,,takde agenda pong?
<GunBladeIV> tukar MC?
<linuxmalaysia> jap2 sabar
<ApOgEE> wait...
<ak47suk1> *testing microphone*
<lon3star> meeting bermula 4 minit lepas
 * GunBladeIV sigh
<ApOgEE> Assalamualaikum dan salam sejahtera semua, malam ini kita akan mengadakan mesyuarat IRC Komuniti Ubuntu Malaysia untuk kali pertama bagi tahun 2011
<ApOgEE> selamat datang saya ucapkan kepada semua ahli komuniti yang hadir
<maui> wa'alaikumussalam
<ak47suk1> wsalam
<azwan> wa'alaikumussalam
<linuxmalaysia> waalaikumussalam
<farizluqman> +1
<GunBladeIV> wsalam
<syahzul> wsalam
<amri_izwan> Waalaikumussalam
<naiem> wsalam
<Red-Hat-Enigma> waalaikumsalam
<ApOgEE> tujuan meeting ini diadakan adalah untuk merangka semula pergerakan komuniti Ubuntu Malaysia bagi mengekalkan status kita sebagai Official Local Community yang diakui oleh Canonical
<nbliang> hi e-jat 
<MakLaN> saya log mesyuarat
<e-jat> Hi
<ApOgEE> agenda pertama yang akan kita bincangkan ialah LoCo Team ReApproval
<linuxmalaysia> MakLan thanks
<linuxmalaysia> E-jat please guide us
<e-jat> Sila2
<e-jat> ApOgEE: Tu dabiasa
<maui> yg log mesyuarat tu blh bg setiausaha (myibuk je aku ni kn :P )
<cikgu501_> back
<azwan> proceed with agenda pls
<farizluqman> sudah hantar request ke Ubuntu LoCo?
<maui> wah e-jat pon ada
<cikgu501_> wb smeng
<ApOgEE> bagi yang mungkin tak tahu, LoCo Team kita telah Approved by Canonical, dan bagi memastikan kita kekal sebgai Approved LoCo team, kita harus sentiasa aktif
<cikgu501_> ApOgEE, :)
<linuxmalaysia> ok agak lama kita terdiam
<cikgu501_> proceed
<farizluqman> Laman web saya cadangkan perlu lebih lagi "localization" saya nampak banyak lagi bahasa Inggeris
<linuxmalaysia> kena aktif balik locao kita
<cikgu501_> linuxmalaysia, : last release party kan
<ApOgEE> untuk membuktikan bahawa komuniti ini aktif, kita perlu ada aktiviti2 yang relevan dengan Ubuntu
<maui> sy stuju dgn cadangan farizluqman
<ak47suk1> +1 maui 
<farizluqman> release party mungkin terbaik juga, salah satunya, "serbu kampung"
<farizluqman> cara nak aktif 
<amri_izwan> setuju dgn cadangan farizluqman.. dpt menarik pengguna bukan melayu di Malaysia
<farizluqman> dalam loco
<ApOgEE> seperti tahun2 terdahulu, kita ada release party, lepaking, kerja amal rumah anak yatim dan sebagainya
<linuxmalaysia> release party tu its a must
<ApOgEE> tahun ni, kita takde aktiviti lagi
<ApOgEE> so, saya buka cadangan untuk aktiviti tahun ini
<Saufiwahab> tetapkan bila berlangsung release party 2
<e-jat> Jap nk on kt ipad
<azwan> selain release party, ada x aktiviti lain yg dapat menarik lgi ramai org guna ubuntu? mcam buat kat skolah, uni...
<linuxmalaysia> ok still good we have 6 months
<Saufiwahab> cth bulan 4 n bulan 10
<Saufiwahab> dalam 2 bulan ni mesti buat
<e-jat> Kt tepon nie kecik
<ak47suk1> i see
<ak47suk1> hmmm
<linuxmalaysia> so kita jadi release party a must to us
<Saufiwahab> gerak balik sekolah2 yg sedia ada guna ubuntu
 * GunBladeIV ROFL
<lon3star> ada idea pasal buat ubuntu malaysia cloud?
<azwan> bukan sekolah saja
<ApOgEE> ok fokus cadangan pertama... Release Party, dicadang oleh ?
<azwan> uni pun
<azwan> ok
<farizluqman> Saya cadangkan buat penerapan open source pada sekolah-sekolah, uni, surau pun boleh
<azwan> release party
<GunBladeIV> farizluqman --> pencadang
<ak47suk1> maui: tajul mana?
<ApOgEE> thanks GunBladeIV 
<ApOgEE> bila nak buat release party?
<azwan> En tajul ckp nk wat kat putrajaya kan
<GunBladeIV> buleh bincang lokasi utk release party?
<linuxmalaysia> ada cadangan lagi daripada yang lain
<ApOgEE> lokasi?
<maui> dia ckp nk dodoi kn anak nye ;)
<farizluqman> Nih, buat kat Ampang Point
 * GunBladeIV salute ApOgEE  .. 
<farizluqman> bak kata En Haris
<kancil80_> bulan bape?
<farizluqman> Dekat Max Value
<GunBladeIV> ampang point + karaoke?
<maui> ye en. tajul cadang nk wt release party + knduri syukur sabily
<farizluqman> mungkin :)
<GunBladeIV> ;)
<maui> 6 jun
<ApOgEE> cadangan Lokasi: 
<ak47suk1> bukan 4 jun ke maui 
<GunBladeIV> 1) ampang point 
<ApOgEE> 1. Ampang Point dicadang oleh farizluqman 
<kancil80_> domino pizza ampang point,,,huahahahahha
<amri_izwan> karaoke? silap2 terbawa callgirl... 
<ApOgEE> 2. ?
<ak47suk1> lulz
<fenPad> Hmmmmm
<lon3star> ice skating rink sunway pyramid
<GunBladeIV> Sunway Piramid --> 2
<kancil80_> nak kene register dulu kee,,aku baru join malam nih,,hahahaa
<farizluqman> saya cadangkan di Ampang Point, pada plaza berhampiran Maxvalue, petronas dan juga MacD, jadi wifi senang
<amri_izwan> Putrajaya ok rasanya sbb di tengah2 negeri selangor
<fenPad> Bukan nk tanpa wifi ke?
<fenPad> ;)
<azwan> Ampang point senang pegi
<ApOgEE> 2. Sunway Piramid dicadang oleh GunBladeIV 
<ak47suk1> any recommendation tempat lepaking @ putrajaya ?
<ApOgEE> 3. ?
<Red-Hat-Enigma> saya mencadangkan supaya release party dibawa ke lokasi jauh dari bandar, ini kerana tujuan utama untuk mendidik masyarakat luar bandar dan merapatkan jurang digital antara bandar dan luar bandar. ramai lagi penduduk luar bandar dahagakan nikmat "teknologi" selain dari kumpulan kita sedia ada
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE, bukan aku cadang.. lon3star yang cadang tu
<GunBladeIV> haha
<farizluqman> +1 Ampang Point
<azwan> Ampang point lebih senang nk sampai
<amri_izwan> masuk akal juga Red-Hat-Enigma
<ApOgEE> correction... 2. Sunway Piramid dicadang oleh lon3star 
<azwan> naik tren je
<amero> Red-Hat-Enigma: katt luar bandar berapa kerat je ada komputer
<linuxmalaysia> Cadangan Red-Hat-Enigma menarik
<ApOgEE> 3. ?
<GunBladeIV> aku mmg suke Ampang point. buleh karok sekali
<amri_izwan> runaway from hustle-bustle of city
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<farizluqman> +1 Redhat
<lon3star> alang :P
<farizluqman> karaoke haha
 * GunBladeIV salut mnajem 
<ApOgEE> Red-Hat-Enigma: cadangkan nama tempat terus
<fenPad> Tgh beratur order mkn nie
<lon3star> penang 
<fenPad> Uish
<fenPad> Jauhnye
<lon3star> kat kedai nasi kandar beratuq
<linuxmalaysia> penang sesuai waktu MOSC2011
 * GunBladeIV cadangkan Idaman kita damansara ( tempat fenris)
<amri_izwan> amero: kat sini user bawak laptop or mobile device.. tak semestinya perlu ada komputer di tempat tu
<lon3star> baik punya port
<ApOgEE> 3. penang dicadang oleh lon3star 
<ApOgEE> 4. ?
<GunBladeIV> haha
<amri_izwan> Lagi satu lokasi tu mesti ada electrical powerpoint mencukupi dan extension cord mencukupi
<linuxmalaysia> hahaha penat fenris nak sediakan makan minum kita
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ak47suk1> +1 amri_izwan 
<maui> erm..
<amri_izwan> juga wifi tu mampu tampung ramai user.. contohnya guna Aruba wireless device..
<GunBladeIV> takpa tauke kedai tu kenal dia dh.. 
<GunBladeIV> :P
<maui> cari air terjun k :P
<maui> mcm nk g kampung je
<GunBladeIV> maui, pi air tejun. ramai2 rendam laptop. tp sapa punye rosak dulu. amacam?
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> tp/tgk*
<ApOgEE> 4. Idaman kita damansata (tpt fenris) dicadang oleh GunBladeIV 
<azwan> bp byk agenda nh
<azwan> sebab dah byk sgt tempat yg dicadangkan
<farizluqman> +1
 * GunBladeIV thanks ApOgEE (masih take note rupanye) 
<fenPad> GunBladeIV: Im no longr there
<ApOgEE> 5. cadangan ditutup dicadang oleh ApOgEE 
<azwan> nice
<bahathir> salamz.. 
<fenPad> U mean kt tingkt atas ke?
<linuxmalaysia> ok setuju
<lon3star> lol
<GunBladeIV> fenPad: ahaks - 
<linuxmalaysia> Wassalam
<farizluqman> saya setuju cadangan ditutup
<fenPad> Ada ekon n karok?
<GunBladeIV> tutup. vote skrng?
<linuxmalaysia> +1 cadangan ditutup
<amri_izwan> ada tiga tempat untuk dipilih.. undian skrg?
<linuxmalaysia> ok
<Red-Hat-Enigma> Pahang, Pekan Temerloh adalah lokasi sesuai bagi release party ubuntu. Impak dan keberkesanan membawa teknologi kepada pengguna dapat ditingkatkan dan juga dapat memberi kesedaran bahawa wujudnya kumpulan penggemar ubuntu di malaysia. Kita perlu bawakan teknologi ini kepada mereka. Jika kita berada di kelompok kita, saya berpendapat ianya akan hanya berada di "lingkungan" ini sahaja hingga ke tahun tahun akan datang
<farizluqman> +1 linuxmalaysia
<GunBladeIV> fenPad, ya ya. karok karok. 
<fenPad> I follow je 
<lon3star> tutup sebelum mengarut +1
<Saufiwahab> +1 cadangan ditutup
<azwan> baik kita bukak agenda mcam mana nk luaskan penggunaan ubuntu
<farizluqman> aiya, sudah tutp
<azwan> supaya lebih ramai guna
<azwan> kan lg bagus?
<amri_izwan> Red-Hat-Enigma.. lu dah terlambat..
<ApOgEE> ok... 
<azwan> :-)
<ApOgEE> rilek
<kancil80_> azwan,,aku sokong,,,
<Red-Hat-Enigma> *sigh* ...
<farizluqman> +1
<farizluqman> *hhaha*
<amri_izwan> skema lak panjang2.. haha
<ApOgEE> kita buka undian untuk cadangan pertama 1. Ampang Point
 * bahathir guna Slackware64... tapi sokong mana-mana distro GNU/Linux :)
 * GunBladeIV +1
<farizluqman> +1
<ApOgEE> +1 ApOgEE 
<linuxmalaysia> +1
<kancil80_> +2
<kancil80_> :D
<hotfloppy> +1 Ampang Point
<azwan> +1 ampang pnt
<amri_izwan> +1 Ampang Point
<farizluqman> (macam ramai, majoriti kah?)
<azwan> haha
<amri_izwan> just make sure less traffic jam timeframe..
<kancil80_> ampang poin laa senang
<azwan> sapa tukang kira
<ApOgEE> dah habis?
<hotfloppy> belom2.. vote lagi.. vote lagi..
<hotfloppy> :P
<Red-Hat-Enigma> +1 Pekan Temerloh , Pahang
 * ApOgEE sabar... takde bot kira vote ni... kene manual
<farizluqman> 11 orang haha
 * bahathir baru sampai... diam kat belakang tabir.
<lon3star>  +1 penang , anak mami
<linuxmalaysia> :)
<bahathir> + KL Sentral ?
<ApOgEE> 8 vote untuk Ampang Point
<farizluqman> teruskan vote
<jipang_menjerit> sorry, baru pulang ke rumah
<farizluqman> untuk (mana eh)
<jipang_menjerit> boleh ulang soalan? TQ
<ApOgEE> undian untuk cadangan kedua 2. Sunway Piramid
<azwan> nak buat release party kat mana jipang_menjerit
<azwan> tu soklannya
<bahathir> Mines ?
<jipang_menjerit> senarai cadangan?
 * jipang_menjerit prefer kawasan putrajaya
<maui> sy follow farizluqman ;)
<ApOgEE> jipang_menjerit: read log please
<maui> *hehehe
<fenPad> Bukan tajul ada cadang ewan?
<jipang_menjerit> ApOgEE: lupaa..kadi link please :p
<ApOgEE> saya buka sekali lagi
<bahathir> Mines : teringat masa muda-muda dulu lepak buat linux installfest. :)
<jipang_menjerit> *kasi
<fenPad> Dewan?
<syahzul> +1 Sunway Pyramid
<ApOgEE> undian untuk cadangan kedua 2. Sunway Piramid
<umarzuki> +1 sunway
<fenPad> -1
<fenPad> Crowded
<hotfloppy> -1 sunway
<farizluqman> -1
<jipang_menjerit> -1
<azwan> Jauh
<ApOgEE> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/05/20/%23ubuntu-my.html
<tajul> salam 1Malaysia
<hotfloppy> ya betol.. jauh..
<farizluqman> no transport, dri langat :p
<ak47suk1> salam tajul 
<fenPad> Wsalam
<hotfloppy> salam..
<jipang_menjerit> dah mai dah orang gomen :p
<ak47suk1> panjang umur ko tajul 
<lon3star> kamong mang vote for sunway
<tajul> ok, lambat sikit
<ApOgEE> tolong jgn undi negatif...
<farizluqman> salam
<ApOgEE> aku pening nak kira
<lon3star> +1 sunway pyramid, 
<bahathir> Mines : dekat komuter... dan ada Challenger :)
<farizluqman> 3 orang
<fenPad> Kena apply mootbot nxt time :)
<tajul> Mines()
<tajul> kita kena cari tempat yg mudah public transport
<ApOgEE> ** 3 undi utk Sunway Piramid
<ak47suk1> +1 ampang point
<lon3star> tp  kalau kat ampang point lepak mana?
<ApOgEE> ** 8 undi untuk ampang point
<farizluqman> dekat MaxValue, ada port situ
<farizluqman> banyak port
<fenPad> Mapley kayu
<tajul> mapley?
<ApOgEE> buka undian ketiga 3. Penang
<jipang_menjerit> bukan nak buat stail family day ke?
<tajul> huh
<linuxmalaysia> area tengah tu ada ruang yg luas
<azwan> seingat2 sy kena ada internet acces kan? so MaxValue cdgn yg bgus
<fenPad> Ado ekon
<amri_izwan> mak ai penang jauh...
<ApOgEE> buka undian ketiga 3. Penang
<farizluqman> ya, tepat sekali azwan
<tajul> Penang? biaq betiq
<noronorobeam> klu bt time mosc2011?
<farizluqman> -1 penang... saya tak larat nak pegi sana
<ApOgEE> takde?
<azwan> Penang? LOL
<tajul> aku tak dapat pi kalu sana
<azwan> -1 jugak
<lon3star> penang bagus. kita buleh konvoi naik beca ramai2  +1 penang for good
<jipang_menjerit> penang time mosc ke?
<jipang_menjerit> kalau ya. +1
<ApOgEE> ** 0 undi untuk Penang
<tajul> -1<penang>
<farizluqman> -1
<farizluqman> <>
<lon3star> kamong ApOgEE i just voted for penang
<amri_izwan> aku perati most user sini KL n Sgor based.. org luar mesti terasa..
<amero> <- terasa
<tajul> ble nak wat kat sana
<bahathir> Lebih baik tanya... kebanyakkan kita kat sini tinggal dimana... :)
<xNJx> <- terasa juga
 * bahathir : dekat UKM, Bangi
 * hotfloppy penang mari.. tak terasa pon.. hehehe..
<ApOgEE> buka undi untuk 4. Damansara
 * maui masuk balik
<tajul> atau tempat lain
<tajul> ok, sapa area penang?
 * amero duduk pantai timur
<farizluqman> +1 (kalau ada transport tumpang)
<Saufiwahab> saya area penang
 * ak47suk1 Nilai. Now kat Melaka, balik kg mood
<linuxmalaysia> ok untuk penang saya bincang dengan team MOSC2011 jika kita leh buat second release party kat sana
<tajul> aku ble bawak kalu nak ke penang
<tajul> tong-tong minyak
<tajul> 7 seater
<amri_izwan> mcm tu lah.. buat release party ikut regional
<jipang_menjerit> boleh cadang tempat lagi tak?
 * maui follow farizluqman 
<amri_izwan> northen, central, southern, east-coast
<amri_izwan> *northern
<ak47suk1> kosama book dulu tumpang hang tajul 
<ak47suk1> :D
<tajul> ok
<bizkut> Ok
<GunBladeIV> rofl. bizkut dgn jipang duduk serumah ke?
<linuxmalaysia> ok untuk northen region kita buat di penang waktu MOSC2011
<ApOgEE> ** 1 undi untuk Damansara
<tajul> yup
<linuxmalaysia> will talk with the MOSC2011 team
<tajul> serumah tu GunV
<farizluqman> @Tajul.. setuju
<bizkut> Takla duk sbilik
<amri_izwan> ada org dari sabah dan sarawak (borneo)?
<hotfloppy> tumpang tajul gak kalo wat penang.. bleh balik umah terus :P
<GunBladeIV> ahaha.. jgn sekatil . parah nnt
<bizkut> Haha
<GunBladeIV> :P
<tajul> kalau nak naik ngan aku, fariz, maui, jionag n ?
<bahathir> OU, Damansara ?
<ajepyatt> vote for damansara
<amri_izwan> Aku setuju dgn linuxmalaysia.. northern di penang.. central di ampang point..
<farizluqman> yeah
<farizluqman> maui nak join
<azwan> yeah
<tajul> damansara tang mana?
<ApOgEE> ajepyatt: lambat
<amero> brb
<farizluqman> bagus, berapa undi untuk penang sekarang>>
<GunBladeIV> damansara tang mutiara
<amri_izwan> linuxmalaysia: kata nak pegi client site?
<linuxmalaysia> ok kita target 3 julai untuk northen region
<bizkut> Sudah ramai sekarang
<maui> meh la join
<ApOgEE> ok, kesimpulan undian... silent please
<tajul> oopss
<linuxmalaysia> hoho thanks for the reminder
<tajul> 3 Julai
<linuxmalaysia> shhh
<tajul> tu MOSC kan?
<tajul> aku iring maui
<tajul> hehe
 * maui tepuk2 tgn farizluqman nk join 
 * GunBladeIV shut my mouth and numb my fingers
<ApOgEE> *** lokasi Release Party ialah Ampang Point dengan 8 undi
 * jipang_menjerit dah confuse..tengok je la korang bebual
<azwan> nice
<hotfloppy> yes!
<farizluqman> baguih.. saya rela hati ikut penang, (kalau ada transport le)
<farizluqman> +1
<tajul> sapa lead kat sini
 * cikgu501 sambil layan CSI
<azwan> tempat dah ada
<azwan> masa?
<farizluqman> ok, shhh
<tajul> kita lantik dulu
 * bahathir setuju +1
<farizluqman> silent
<tajul> sapa tukang kira?
<tajul> wei kesian
<cikgu501> r00t
<ApOgEE> bagi cadangan masa...
<farizluqman> Apogee le
<tajul> apoogee
<farizluqman> untuk lokasi?
<tajul> ok
<azwan> utk ampang point
<lon3star> event di ampang point 8 peserta akan hadir
<bahathir> cikgu501: :)
<tajul> jipang, hang kirraka?
<mnajem> +1 ampang point
<tajul> wei, hawat sikit
<hotfloppy> ampang point 10 la..
<tajul> oo
<amri_izwan> seeloknya pagi la.. otak cerdas sikit.. cadangkan 9am onward.. tapi kalau ada menu sarapan free ok juga
 * mnajem layang Thor... martul
<maui> +1 penang
<tajul> ampang point
<ApOgEE> *** lokasi Release Party ialah  Ampang Point  disokong dengan 8 undi
<farizluqman> yes
<maui> dh abis lom ni vote tmpt???
<cikgu501> +1 eduwebTV
<farizluqman> dah habis :P
<hotfloppy> tadi 8, pastu ak47suk1 vote lambat skit.. tu mnajem lak vote.. = 10 undian :P
<maui> tgk td mcm penang je bnyk 
<tajul> eduwebtv?
<tajul> hahaha
<ApOgEE> sila cadangkan masa
<tajul> <giuling>
<tajul> aku cadang jam 10pagi
<amri_izwan> 9am
<farizluqman> Saya cadangkan Hari ahad ja, waktu pagi
<tajul> kita wat pot luck
<bahathir> tajul: Dah lepaskan kepada client :)
<amri_izwan> setuju week-end
<mnajem> 10-11 pagi reasonable
<ApOgEE> wait, hari & masa ?
<jipang_menjerit> sabtu petang
<tajul> 4/6
<farizluqman> hari: Ahad, masa: 11 AM
<tajul> ramai setuju time tu
<jipang_menjerit> saturday night fever beb
<amri_izwan> ahad, 9am
<syahzul> +1 weekend, 11am
<tajul> ahad?
<lon3star> aku berminat nak tahu , apa aktiviti dalam event ni?
<ak47suk1> sabtu, 11 pagi ke atas
<tajul> hari tu kita amik comment dalam Fb ramai setuju 4/6
<ApOgEE> ok... 1. 23:36 < farizluqman> hari: Ahad, masa: 11 AM
<GunBladeIV> i vouch for Sunday
<GunBladeIV> kalau Sabtu tak nak alternate Saturday. 
<ApOgEE> ok... 2. 23:36 < amri_izwan> ahad, 9am
<tajul> oklah ahad,
<ApOgEE> ok... 3. 23:36 < syahzul> +1 weekend, 11am
<bizkut> Ahad bila?
<jipang_menjerit> sabtu, 8mlm
<linuxmalaysia> Team I have to go.
<linuxmalaysia> Assalamualaikum
<ApOgEE> ok... 4. 23:38 < jipang_menjerit> sabtu, 8mlm
<tajul> wslm
<maui> ~\0/~~\0/~~\0/~ AHAD ~\0/~~\0/~~\0/~
<MakLaN> waalaikumussalam
<ApOgEE> waalaikumsalam linuxmalaysia 
<lon3star> linuxmalaysia: lex lu
<bizkut> Elok mlm sabtu boleh terus pergi kalabu malami
<hotfloppy> waalaikumsalam..
<amri_izwan> Waalaikumussalam
<farizluqman> W'salam
<maui> wkslm
<bahathir> wsalamz
<hotfloppy> tak kesah sabtu atau ahad, janji daytime..
<ApOgEE> bizkut: cadangkan Hari & masa
<hotfloppy> malam susah skit..
<hotfloppy> takot nak balik bilik..
<hotfloppy> sunyi area ni :P
<ApOgEE> dah takde cadangan?
<tajul> ahad pagi cantek
 * cikgu501 ikut bizkut 
<tajul> boleh bawak family
<farizluqman> saya cadangkat cadangan ditutup, dan tarikh?
<sweemeng> Did I miss anything 
<tajul> saya sokong fariz
<ApOgEE> baik kita undi ... 1. < farizluqman> hari: Ahad, masa: 11 AM
<tajul> hi sweemeng
<ApOgEE> +1
<farizluqman> +1
<hotfloppy> +1
<tajul> +1
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: sia check pm anda kat panel sebelah kiri
<lon3star> sweemeng: u almost miss everything mang
<jipang_menjerit> *sila
 * maui angkat tgn tnda sokong farizluqman
<bizkut> Mcm tau je panel belah kiri
<GunBladeIV> +1
<syahzul> +1
<ApOgEE> habis dah?
<naiem> +1
<tajul> panel pe jipang
<bizkut> mirc panel belah kanan
<bizkut> Tajul pakai mirc
<DatukT> +1
<ApOgEE> habis dah?
<tajul> hehe
<jipang_menjerit> wow
<jipang_menjerit> mirc..oldskool
<ApOgEE> ok tutup undi... 1. 8 undi
<tajul> aku pakai windows ni
<ApOgEE> undi cadangan kedua... 2. < amri_izwan> ahad, 9am
<amri_izwan> +1
<DatukT> +1
<mnajem> -1
<azwan> +1
<bahathir> aci ke -1 nih? :)
<ak47suk1> +1 Ahad 11 pagi, sori undi lambat lagi :)
 * lon3star apa aktiviti dalam release party ni?
<bizkut> gtg jack sparrow dah tunggu
<mnajem> ke penelope
<maui> aku nk port kt mna klu nk kena smpai awal 9 pg :(
<ApOgEE> ok, tutup undi... 2. 3 undian
<bizkut> bye salam
<mnajem> salam
<jipang_menjerit> bizkut: wa'salam
<maui> jack sparrow hehehe 
<bahathir> wsalamz
<ApOgEE> seterusnya 3. < syahzul> +1 weekend, 11am
<syahzul> +1
<ApOgEE> sama ngan 1
<mnajem> 1++
<maui> wkslm
<ApOgEE> weekend = ahad kan?
<amri_izwan> weekend ni merujuk mana satu.. ahad ker sabtu?
<ApOgEE> so, tutup... 8 undi
<maui> 1++ tu loop kn
<ApOgEE> syahzul: ?
<syahzul> kira ahad la
<ApOgEE> ok, ahad... sama ngan 1, tutup terus
<ApOgEE> 8 undi tadi
<maui> ahad kul 11 (+1)
<maui> owh
<DanialClunk> undi sape???
<jipang_menjerit> KatieKitty: yo bro
<ApOgEE> undian seterusnya 4. < jipang_menjerit> sabtu, 8mlm
<lon3star> oh KatieKitty 
<lon3star> gua rindu lu
<lon3star> heheheh
<jipang_menjerit> +1 <--undi pancing
 * ApOgEE waiting
<jipang_menjerit> dah tak de la tu
<jipang_menjerit> aku sorang je
<ApOgEE> tutup undi... 4. 1 undi 
<ApOgEE> habis...
<ApOgEE> tarikh?
<amri_izwan> recap.. lokasi: ampang point.. time: ahad, 11am
<ApOgEE> update... *** Release Party : Ampang Point : Ahad, 11 AM ***
<ApOgEE> ahad bila ni?
<farizluqman> tarikh?
<ApOgEE> tarikh?
<fenPad> Tarikh?
<farizluqman> ha tu dia, undi lah lagi
<farizluqman> buka undian
<ahmed_khan_ameer> hahaha, baru nampok ada org borak kat sini., :D
<fenPad> Korang x nk buat style sukaneka ke
<fenPad> Huhu
<ak47suk1> 5/6/2011
<fenPad> Sbb lama x bersukaria ... Asyik duka lara jerk
<fenPad> Hehe
 * maui sokong fenPad
<ApOgEE> 5 Jun
<ApOgEE> set?
<ApOgEE> +1
<syahzul> +1
<farizluqman> +1 5/6
<Fazli> salam all :) pergh sudah bertahun2 tak masuk IRC kembali ke zaman silam 
<farizluqman> ok undian lagi...
<fenPad> Ke bleh bubar guna kuasa veto?
<fenPad> Huhu
<maui> buat sukan skit.. br best :P
<maui> +1
<jipang_menjerit> +1 sukaneka
<jipang_menjerit> menang dapat baldi ubuntu free
<amri_izwan> korang ni x sabar.. skrg tgh bincang tarikh..
<ahmed_khan_ameer> kalau ada cabutan bertuah gerenti ramai org mai nanti
<Saufiwahab> +1 sukaneka
<ApOgEE> jipang_menjerit: tunggu ... belum buka topik
<Saufiwahab> hadia menarik 2 jipang
<Saufiwahab> heee
<ahmed_khan_ameer> hadiah sebuah Ipod ke sbg cth laa
<ApOgEE> update... *** Release Party : Ampang Point : Ahad 5/6/2011, 11 AM ***
<amri_izwan> +1 utk 5/6/2011
<maui> wah ok gak tu
<fenPad> Specific skite a
<maui> kita kasi la duit sorang skit
<farizluqman> 48 orang
<maui> mesti ckup dpt 1 ipod :P
<farizluqman> undi tarak?
<fenPad> Ampang point pleaase
<ApOgEE> farizluqman: takde cadangan lain
<Fazli> Ampang point ni mana pusat karoake ke tuh :D
<ahmed_khan_ameer> ApOgEE, thx info,
<fenPad> ApOgEE: Mcm x feel jerk kat ampang point tu
<jipang_menjerit> +1 fenPad
<fenPad> Bukan ke nak out of g33k world?
<umarzuki> tempat tu foodcourt
<umarzuki> tempat mat rempit bertandan
<fenPad> Siang?
<ahmed_khan_ameer> malas da nk nyampuk otai2 borak kt sini,
<amri_izwan> dekat ampang point tu.. specific sikit venue dia? cukup electrical powerpoint dan extension cords?
<jipang_menjerit> ahmed_khan_ameer: aku n00b je
<ApOgEE> ok, kita masuk topik seterusnya...  Cadangan Aktiviti Lain Untuk Tahun 2011
<fenPad> Chup2
<fenPad> Ampang point tu kt mana?
<fenPad> Dlm ?
<maui> ahmed_khan_ameer: sy pon org baru :P
<fenPad> Uish ....
<Red-Hat-Enigma> ApOgEE : tuan pengerusi, mohon maaf saya minta beredar ada urusan lain. terima kasih - Assalamualaikum
<fenPad> Sy lg baru......
<ApOgEE> ok Red-Hat-Enigma 
<kunang2> saya bukan orang lama
<fenPad> Red-Hat-Enigma: Tahnks for ya time
<amri_izwan> Waalaikumussalam Red-Hat-Enigma
<farizluqman> apogee, saya tak nampak tulisan
<ahmed_khan_ameer> maui, hu..hu.. ingatkan aku sorg jer td..
<GunBladeIV> fenPad, karok la tu. mana lagi
<GunBladeIV> tp karok tak buka lagi kol 11am
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ApOgEE> ok, kita masuk topik seterusnya...  Cadangan Aktiviti Lain Untuk Tahun 2011
<GunBladeIV> so kene la tunggu sampai 11pm
<fenPad> Hmmmm
<GunBladeIV> :D
<fenPad> ApOgEE: Ampan g
<fenPad> Point kt mana?
<kunang2> otai2 semua kat dalam nie
<fenPad> Sapo yg mau lead?
<kunang2> old-timer
<ApOgEE> fenPad: dekat2 ngan Petronas
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE, buleh cadang bebas ke ni?
<fenPad> Kayu?
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: sila
<jipang_menjerit> siapa nak lead?
<GunBladeIV> buleh cadang meeting ditutup?
<GunBladeIV> hahahahaha kekeke
<fenPad> Style? Byr sendiri? Port luck?
<amri_izwan> LANparty main game dlm ubuntu... ok ka? tapi dah lama aku x main.. aku cuma rasa most user sini nak lari dari tension keja betul x?
<kunang2> pot tak berapa nak luck
<ApOgEE> fenPad: sendiri bayar je
<fenPad> ApOgEE: Mmg sendiri byr ... But ... Pepaham la apa akan jadi ;)
<GunBladeIV> webteam tadak cadangan ke?
<GunBladeIV> haha
<jipang_menjerit> dah banyak kejadian
<GunBladeIV> translation ?
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV: bukan ko ke webteam..lol
<ApOgEE> ok, guys... release party... nak kutip berapa sen sorang?
<fenPad> GunBladeIV: Jgn byk bunyi webteam...minta update ckp bz la itula inila... Huhu
<farizluqman> sen?
<GunBladeIV> http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2166
<GunBladeIV> ada berani?
<jipang_menjerit> farizluqman: wang
<GunBladeIV> ni serious
<ApOgEE> please... tujuan kutipan, nak beli cake, bayar makan... amacam?
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE, kutipan berapa?
<amri_izwan> besar cita2 kau gunblade
<maui> ye kutip lbh ckit utk wt hadiah cabutan bertuah.. mesti ramai dtg :P
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV: peh
<ApOgEE> ok, aku cadang RM10 sorang... amacam?
<MakLaN> +1
<syahzul> +1
<ApOgEE> ada cadangan lain?
<MakLaN> affordable
<amri_izwan> +1 rm10
<GunBladeIV> okeh
<maui> ok
<GunBladeIV> tarikh tadi bila ApOgEE 
<farizluqman> RM10
<GunBladeIV> nnt post kat wiki eh.
<ApOgEE> update... *** Release Party : Ampang Point : Ahad 5/6/2011, 11 AM ***
<amri_izwan> jap.. duration party ni berapa jam?
<maui> erk.. tmbh ckit lg RM15 (blh wt hadiah cabutan bertuah)
<noronorobeam> 10 cun. +1
<amri_izwan> rm10 ni utk sekali makan kan?
<fenPad> ApOgEE: Specific skit restoran kayu la kut
<farizluqman> +1
<amri_izwan> kalau makan tgh hari ke.. minum petang.. rm10 cukup ke?
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE, NOTED
<ahmed_khan_ameer> amri_izwan, mkn bwa bekal dr umah.. :D
<fenPad> Sorang kena riki harga kat mamak tu dulu
<GunBladeIV> jipang, jom
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ApOgEE> update... *** Release Party : Ampang Point (Restoran Kayu, dekat Petronas) : Ahad 5/6/2011, 11 AM ***
 * maui tgk kiri tgk kanan xde sambutan so follow farizluqman
<farizluqman> yeah, +1
<GunBladeIV> jipang_menjerit, jom..tak payah toleh kiri kanan
<GunBladeIV> haha
<farizluqman> * lol
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV: aku boleh..tapi aku tak pandai :p
<Fazli> ada yang kene pow ngan mamak nie kang ahaks :D
<fenPad> GunBladeIV: U taja i k
<GunBladeIV> fenPad, donation sblm bila?
<ApOgEE> fenPad: mahal ke kat situ?
<jipang_menjerit> err..restoran eh?
<GunBladeIV> i taja fenPad boleh2
<farizluqman> ada McD kalau nak haha
<GunBladeIV> rm15 je kan?
<amri_izwan> Restoran Kayu NAsi kandar ke?
<syahzul> <GunBladeIV> http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2166 : aku berani, tapi pakai cake
<jipang_menjerit> amri_izwan: ade kayu lain ke?
<ahmed_khan_ameer> Selamat malam sumer, Assalamo alaykom! peace Open source :)
<ahmed_khan_ameer> gtg now
<GunBladeIV> syahzul, framework kita bincang nnt.
<GunBladeIV> just nk assemble team dulu
<GunBladeIV> framework leh catch up. 
<amri_izwan> aku x brp biasa kwsn ampang point..
<GunBladeIV> sapa nak join buleh reply kat situ. aku nk tau dulu berapa ramai nk join. 
<KatieKitty> so, see u guys at ampang point
<ApOgEE> ok, guys... back to topic
<amri_izwan> jipang_menjerit: ntah aku x tahu ada brp kedai yg sama nama "Restoran Kayu"
<GunBladeIV> so buleh sediakan semua yg perlu
<maui> GunBladeIV: sy berminat tp xtau smua tu.. hahaha blh join ke?
<GunBladeIV> maui, buleh. 
<GunBladeIV> sign up, reply kat forum pls
<GunBladeIV> kita fokus meeting kat IRC sat
<maui> jd tukang taip pon ok
<ApOgEE> maui cadang RM15 sorang... beli cake, makan, cabutan
<maui> ok
<ApOgEE> open vote untuk RM15 for Release Party entry
<syahzul> +1
 * maui trima kasih kepada ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> +1
<maui> :P
<maui> +10
<GunBladeIV> +1
<maui> xdpt ipod.. GooglePad pun jd la ;) kn.. jnji ada hadiah br meriah + pasti ramai dtg nk dptkn itu
<ApOgEE> maui: ceh, mana cukup 15 hengget
<ApOgEE> kertas pad dapat la.. hhaha
<amri_izwan> maui: lu nak ipod ke ipad ni? haha
<ApOgEE> mousepad ke
<maui> klu mkn rm10 so rm5 tu ckup kot
<GunBladeIV> hadiah lucky draw : Ilmu yang dikongsi bersama - ? ?? 
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<farizluqman> nih, berapa ringgit overall, rm 15 kan?
<jipang_menjerit> +1 GunBladeIV
<ApOgEE> ada cadangan lain?
<amri_izwan> masuk akal GunBladeIV
<maui> 5x50 = 250 dh blh dpt dh androidpad cap ayam
<jipang_menjerit> btw ApOgEE, siapa nak lead benda ni?
<GunBladeIV> RM5 utk hadiah --> kalau 10 org je dtg. bukan 50?
<GunBladeIV> keh keh keh
<ApOgEE> maui: takdenye sampai 50 org datang... caye la
<GunBladeIV> =P
<maui> erk..
<maui> xdok la dptnye
<maui> :P
<ApOgEE> ;)
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV: sebab tu ken amintak early payment
<GunBladeIV> rm 50 gule2 dlm tin buleh la
<amri_izwan> kalau rm50.. tkyah beli benda.. bagi jer rm50 sbg cabutan bertuah.. cover balik duit minyak + tol.. haha
<GunBladeIV> GunBladeIV, gaji masuk 1hb
<GunBladeIV> early pun lepas gaji masuk la
<GunBladeIV> skrng sengkek
<GunBladeIV> haha. 
<GunBladeIV> amri_izwan, rofl
<maui> hahaha. ok gak tuh dr xde apa kn
<ApOgEE> ok, oleh kerana takde cadangan lain, dan takde bangkangan... kita setuju RM15 satu kepala untuk release party
<maui> erm.. mcmna ek nk kasi org ramai dtg
<ApOgEE> tujuannya untuk beli cake + makan + cabutan bertuah
<maui> xpe la.. ambik dulu rm15 tu
<farizluqman> orait
<farizluqman> RM15
<GunBladeIV> orait
<farizluqman> cantik
<maui> cabutan betuah tu aku try cari sponsor k
<GunBladeIV> rm15
<ak47suk1> setuju
<amri_izwan> ok rm15
<maui> ok RM15
<ak47suk1> cabutan bertuah tu hadiah seeloknya sponsor
<amri_izwan> maui: good idea
<ak47suk1> jangan guna duit RM15 tu
<maui> sponsor xde la semua
<amri_izwan> kena cari sponsor yg kaki ubuntu
<KatieKitty> non kaki ubuntu we also should accept
<maui> adeh.. aku ingt utk topup ckit dr sponsornye :P
<amri_izwan> masa bbrp minggu ni sempat ke cari sponsor?
<KatieKitty> why must only seek for kaki ubuntu to sponsor?
<ak47suk1> tak semestinya sponsornya sorang ataupun satu entiti
<maui> sbb aku nk kutip ckit2 dr mereka yg sudi nk bg :P
<KatieKitty> ade duit/barang, sapu j lar
<maui> smpat la
<maui> tau le aku nk wt mcmna
<amri_izwan> mana tahu sponsor pun mahu in return.. lain la kalau niat berbakti kepada masyarakat
<maui> sbbtu kutip rm15.. rm5 tu wt tmpg duit sponsor nk beli hadiah tu
<ApOgEE> topik seterusnya... Dulu kita ada perancangan jangka panjang untuk tingkatkan bilangan official ubuntu member dari malaysia, siapa yg nak handle perkara ni tahun ini?
<amri_izwan> aku cadangkan korang buat ikut regional.. setiap regional kena ada ketua
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: ? farizluqman ?
<farizluqman> yeah
<farizluqman> saya disini
<farizluqman> hahaha
<amri_izwan> setiap ketua tu bertanggungjawab menarik ahli2
<GunBladeIV> yup
<GunBladeIV> o/
<GunBladeIV> kenapa ApOgEE ?
<jipang_menjerit> amri_izwan: leceh..sebab regional pun sibuk
<jipang_menjerit> dulu pun ade cadangan macam tu
<GunBladeIV> aku nye official kene strip. haha. akibat lama tak tgk email
<farizluqman> Saya cadangkan 
<GunBladeIV> deng~!
<amri_izwan> hmmm...
<GunBladeIV> rofl
<ApOgEE> topik seterusnya... Dulu kita ada perancangan jangka panjang untuk tingkatkan bilangan official ubuntu member dari malaysia, siapa yg nak handle perkara ni tahun ini?
<farizluqman> jangan ambil sebarang-barang, kena cari yang mid-professional
<jipang_menjerit> farizluqman: defind "mid-profesional"
<ApOgEE> farizluqman: kalau tak tahu apa yg nak dibuat, kami boleh bagi guide... 
<amri_izwan> pengaruh jomlinux x cukup kuat menarik ubuntu userbase?
<ApOgEE> ada sesiapa yang berminat nak jadi official ubuntu member?
<GunBladeIV> ohw..
<farizluqman> maksud saya untuk mengambil jadi ubuntu-members, jangan ambil yang baru nak merangkak kerana mereka masih lagi tak tahu rules and regulations
<KatieKitty> i used to applied to become official members actually
<KatieKitty> but due to some reason, i gave up already
<GunBladeIV> KatieKitty, hello
<MakLaN> kriteria untuk jadi ahli rasmi?
 * cikgu501 back
<GunBladeIV> KatieKitty, gave up?
<ApOgEE> farizluqman: nak apply ubuntu member bukan perkara mudah
<amri_izwan> hmm.. need to fully commited too
<farizluqman> yeah
<farizluqman> tepat sekali Apogee
<farizluqman> nak kena komited bro
<KatieKitty> now i am just wan to become a normal member of ubuntu-my
<ApOgEE> ada banyak langkah yg perlu diambil, but we can guide you
<jipang_menjerit> KatieKitty: not debian? kikiki :p
<KatieKitty> although i am also commited to debian-my
<amri_izwan> whoa.. debian too.. seems hardcore katiekitty
<ApOgEE> so, sapa yg berminat untuk dilatih?
<KatieKitty> in OSS, 1 person can be supporter for a lor of distros
<cikgu501> update... *** Release Party : Ampang Point (Restoran Kayu, dekat Petronas) : Ahad 5/6/2011, 11 AM ***
<farizluqman> Dilatih dari segi rohani, iaitu cara-cara nak menghormati undang-undang open source
<ApOgEE> 1. kene sign code of conduct
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE, aku rasa menda ni kene sendiri yang minat
<jipang_menjerit> + GunBladeIV
<ApOgEE> 2. kene buat contribution yg significant
<GunBladeIV> sapa berminat, leh contact nama2 
<GunBladeIV> cth fenPad  ke
<jipang_menjerit> fenPad: aku apply boleh tak? :p
<GunBladeIV> linuxmalaysia ke
<GunBladeIV> utk minta nasihat
<farizluqman> tepat sekali
<amri_izwan> juga berpengetahuan bagus dlm ubuntu dan debian distro..
<GunBladeIV> ubuntu members prefer quality rather than quantity
<ApOgEE> so, sesiapa yg berminat untuk itu, boleh buka topik perbincangan di http://forums.ubuntu.com.my
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE, +1
 * jipang_menjerit tengah proceed jadi fedora ambassidor juga :p
<farizluqman> baik
<farizluqman> saya cadangkan pemilihan ubuntu members yang bukan semudah 123
<tajul> I'm bek
<tajul> macam dah abis
<GunBladeIV> tajul, belum
<tajul> ok
<tajul> anak aku meragam
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: you'll never walk alone
<ak47suk1> ok
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> sorry geng
<ApOgEE> TOPIC: Public Awareness Project... 
 * ak47suk1 berminat utk jadi official member :)
<tajul> dah decide kat ke tempat
<amri_izwan> kena ada penilaian dari otai2 ubuntu-my utk melantik official member
<GunBladeIV> alhamdulillah, forum jalan lagi rupanye
<jipang_menjerit> aku rasa kita dah banyak awareness la
<GunBladeIV> igtkan dh berkubur. baru pasan ada jugak post2 tahun 2011
<KatieKitty> i would like to suggest something regarding the official membership application
<GunBladeIV> rofl
<jipang_menjerit> buat la developtment ke
<jipang_menjerit> *development
<ApOgEE> installfest?
<GunBladeIV> jipang_menjerit, mcm mana tu? elaborate please
<farizluqman> here, not just development, but *can define open source* quite "professionally" itu lah bak kata orang putihnya
<GunBladeIV> we are open for any suggestion
<GunBladeIV> IMHO
<KatieKitty> we need to have those current official ubuntu members to help when the interview
<KatieKitty> or else, it will be hard for our ubuntu-my members to obtain the membership
<ApOgEE>  TOPIC: Public Awareness Project... 
<amri_izwan> wait, what current topic
<amri_izwan> ok..
<GunBladeIV> KatieKitty, I was there when u tried to apply for your membership
<jipang_menjerit> development tak semestinya debug code ect. ect.
<GunBladeIV> but then, not enough
<farizluqman> Public Awareness Projek
<GunBladeIV> amri_izwan, ----> <ApOgEE> TOPIC: Public Awareness Project... 
<jipang_menjerit> kita boleh tunjuk macam mana ubuntu tu sendiri berfungsi, membezakan distro lain
<KatieKitty> GunBladeIV: yeah, those goons wan ppl who have official membership to vote... haih....
<amri_izwan> I'm not programmer kaki... just interested with simple coding..
<ApOgEE> so, tahun ni nak buat apa?
<farizluqman> then, how is about Amri Izwan
<amri_izwan> more to network n sys admin..
<jipang_menjerit> banyak sangat nak elaborate..tapi key is tunjuk apa ada di dalam dengan lebih jelas
<ApOgEE> ada mana2 event yg kita nak join?
<ApOgEE> 1. MOSC2011
<KatieKitty> localization contents for ubuntu 11.11
<farizluqman> 1. saya nak join
<ApOgEE> sapa nak volunteer?
<maui> sama la.. suka suki je wt main coding2 ni.. satu pun xbetul :P
<KatieKitty> ops
<KatieKitty> 11.10
<KatieKitty> :P
<maui> uiks.. bkn 11.10
<jipang_menjerit> wow..11.11 LE
<jipang_menjerit> :p
<amri_izwan> farizluqman: what do u mean?
<tajul> sebelum tu
<farizluqman> saya pun macam awak jugak, bukan kaki coding
 * jipang_menjerit duduk kat corner diam2
<tajul> core member still alive n kickin' ke?
<ApOgEE> public awarenes, seperti yg pernah kita buat dulu, install ubuntu kat sekolah ke hapa tah...
<MakLaN> +1 KatieKitty
<ApOgEE> atau bagi penerangan kat UiTM, mana2 U
<jipang_menjerit> +1 KatieKitty
<farizluqman> vuma +1 Katiekitty
<ApOgEE> pasal Ubuntu
<tajul> I follow 
<maui> wait
<ApOgEE> so, sapa kat sini yg belajar kat U? atau Lecturer U/kolej?
<maui> ada soklan tambahan
<maui> release party tu smpai kul brapa ek?
<amri_izwan> farizluqman: ah.. I just told that I'm inclined to administering system and network.. but I am aware that being a good coder is also important as well
<lon3star> brb
<ApOgEE> maui: cerita tu akan dibincang dlm milis... back to current topic please
 * maui xde blajar u @ lecture... tukang jual budger ja :(
<maui> ok
<amri_izwan> public awareness for newbie.. I think need support from current govt.. from education sector such as MOE
<amri_izwan> Ministry of Education
<tajul> gerun sikit sejak Unity launc
<amri_izwan> rasanya dah ramai propose buat di sekolah..
<jipang_menjerit> amri_izwan: gov pun nak kena pandai masuk bang :p
<tajul> *launch
<farizluqman> stick with topic everyone
<ApOgEE> +1 jipang_menjerit 
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: aku pakai gnome3 bro..uniti kasi buang :p
<amri_izwan> ya.. better kalau ada cable.. siapa org kuat govt sini?
<ApOgEE> jipang_menjerit: ini tahun mau pegi U mana?
<jipang_menjerit> ApOgEE: adeee..tapi masih dalam plan
<tajul> aku dalam gomen
<tajul> ble la bantu apa2
<jipang_menjerit> ade 3 univ back to back
<tajul> since kolej-kolej guna ubuntu
<ApOgEE> tajul: which agency?
<tajul> MOE
<ApOgEE> good, so... kita plan kecik je...
<amri_izwan> ok tuh tajul
<jipang_menjerit> tajul tu kabel besarr tuuuu
<ApOgEE> cari satu sekolah/U yg kita boleh bagi talk pasal Ubuntu, buat demo, share CD
<farizluqman> siapa ada gomen intact
<farizluqman> senang sikit buat pendedahan
<tajul> matrik dah fully ubuntu
<tajul> elok kalau kita masuk
<ApOgEE> tajul, kat mana?
<tajul> Kolej2 matrikulasi
<DanialClunk> nak join
<amri_izwan> bagus tu.. pendedahan kpd pelajar yg dah tamat ting 5
<tajul> ada 13 kolej semua
<ApOgEE> so, camne caranya nak masuk? 
<ApOgEE> tajul: boleh pegi satu persatu
<tajul> tapi event apa kita nak buat?
<tajul> boleh, takde masalah
<amri_izwan> nak luaskan ke uni.. mungkin ambik masa.. sbb setiap uni mesti dah ada setting dan rules ttg linux distro.. spt Redhat..
<tajul> so far, patutnya thn ni kita ada OSS day
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: linuxvarsiti?
<ApOgEE> Ubuntu talk... kita bagi talk, demo ubuntu, share CD, stickers
<tajul> kita fokus pada U .organization yg minat
<ApOgEE> cukup?
<jipang_menjerit> eh, dah tak de ek
<tajul> cantek tu bro
<farizluqman> saya dapat reply dari maintainer mirror UPM, mereka masih kurang pendedahan, nak serang?
<jipang_menjerit> :p
<tajul> apogee:+1
<amri_izwan> buat sekali demo machine ttg kelebihan Ubuntu
<farizluqman> +1
<umarzuki> cuba je apa2 yg konfiden
<amri_izwan> demo jer spt L.A.M.P
<ApOgEE> ubuntu talk, kita cerita pasal kepenggunaan ubuntu... daily use
<^garfield2^> guys, as part of Debian-My member, i would like to tell u guys there might be Debian Day this year
<fenPad> Tajul : oss day bile?
<fenPad> Kena tnye zulhusni ke
<fenPad> Bukan hujung tahun?
<tajul> patut akhir tahun ni
<tajul> betul fenpad
<fenPad> Sian belinda
<^garfield2^> so we would like to invite all Debian child-distro to join the Debian Day
<fenPad> Huhuhu
<tajul> nanti kalau ada, kita masuk
<^garfield2^> u guys interested or not?
<ApOgEE> CD, kita beli satu pack (donate) pastu burn yg latest...
<tajul> ajak Belinda mai sekali lagi ejat
<maui> ceh
<ApOgEE> sticker aku boleh sponsor
<amri_izwan> bro garfield, looks interesting.. 
<farizluqman> *interested
<maui> belender tu jgk yg tajul ingt hahaha
<fenPad> Ajak skali lg?
<amri_izwan> but pls according to the topic
<fenPad> Uish... 
<tajul> takpe, event OSS kat MOE, aku amik t'jawab
<fenPad> Kang ckp aku ungkit
<amri_izwan> belinda tu siapa ni.. aweks ke
<tajul> kalai ada, aku roger semua
<tajul> nanti kita plan laon
<farizluqman> ASSALAMUALAIKUM, APA YANG KITA TENGAH BINCANG SEKARANG. tolong stick to the topic la
<ApOgEE> so, boleh bagi date?
<tajul> amri:Belinda tu Edu. Mnager Canonical, dia mai thn lepas OSS Day KPM
<jipang_menjerit> belinda lopez...wow
<ApOgEE>  TOPIC: Public Awareness Project... 
<tajul> takpe, pasal MOE punya awereness campaign, aku try usha
<farizluqman> jadi semua tolong stick
<tajul> kalau ada, kita masuk
<tajul> next topic
<ApOgEE> *** nak buat Demo, Talk, Share CD, Stickers kat kolej matrikulasi
<amri_izwan> tajul: ok tq bro.. 
<maui> stiker ek..
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE, ni program under apa?
<tajul> APogee: I like
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: mcm yg dibuat kat UiTM dulu la... camne?
<farizluqman> +1
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: PM
<amri_izwan> Stickers? kalau buat stiker utk cermin belakang keta Ok gak tu
<GunBladeIV> ohw, kalau ada cable leh je 
<amri_izwan> at least ramai pandang masa berhenti di traffic light
<GunBladeIV> kita pernah pi UiTM, UPM
<farizluqman> salah satu penekanan untuk menyebarkan ubuntu, sticker dashboard, amacam?
<maui> nk buat stiker tu aku ada tmpt
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: kabel kita Tuan tajul 
<farizluqman> agih kt pelajar uitm
<amri_izwan> +1 farizluqman
<maui> slalu gak aku buat
<GunBladeIV> ohw..kita tanye la tuan cable
<ApOgEE> so, tajul boleh buat arrangement?
<GunBladeIV> ada program, leh je usaha dptkan speaker
 * maui akan bw 20 kpg stiker Operated by Sabiy
<tajul> ok geng
<GunBladeIV> jipang_menjerit, <-- buleh jugak bagi talk
<tajul> aku ble try usha
<farizluqman> * setuju 
<GunBladeIV> keh keh keh. selambe je petik wan
<GunBladeIV> =P
<sabit> waaa
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV: aku tak layak..sebab aku sendiri pakai slackware
<ApOgEE> ok, we will discuss this further on forums.ubuntu.com.my ... shall we?
<tajul> +1:apogee
<GunBladeIV> okay
<farizluqman> +1
<ApOgEE> tajul: tolong buka topik ni kat forum, kita bincang lagi
<ak47suk1> +111 ApOgEE 
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE, forum is still alive
<GunBladeIV> yea~!
<tajul> apogee: I will
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: ;)
<GunBladeIV> satu2nye usaha yang masih hidup
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ApOgEE> thanks tajul 
<farizluqman> ah, the forum ... haha
<GunBladeIV> aku gelak2 kat rumah ni memula tgk ada lagi post2 2011
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> igtkan dh berkubur sama tarikh ngan aku berkubur
<GunBladeIV> lol
<tajul> kesian dorang GubBladeIV
<farizluqman> old posts, berbulan2 
<GunBladeIV> ye ke?
<ApOgEE> ok, topik seterusnya... Events participation
<ApOgEE> tahun ni ada berapa event ?
<GunBladeIV>  test
<ApOgEE> 1. MOSC2011
<GunBladeIV> there he come. hyperair 
<GunBladeIV> long time no see hyperair 
<hyperair> =O
<hyperair> long time no see, GunBladeIV 
<ApOgEE>  TOPIC: Ubuntu-my Event Participation  
<ApOgEE> 1. MOSC2011
<ApOgEE> any volunteer?
<amri_izwan> Takde Ubuntu Conference Malaysia ke? Mcm LinuxCon
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV: forum tu kalau google masalah confirm ade result :D
<farizluqman> MyGosCon 11 ?
<tajul> goscon?
<tajul> ada lagi?
<ApOgEE> 2. MyGOSSCON 2011 bila?
<farizluqman> Persoalan tu
<jipang_menjerit> july
<jipang_menjerit> 3,4,5
<jipang_menjerit> sila google
<ApOgEE> set... 
<farizluqman> set
<farizluqman> 2. Mygoscon 2011
<ApOgEE> how about MOSC2011? sapa nak jaga booth?
<ezalepy> testing
<maui> MOSC2011 
 * jipang_menjerit ade hal lain
<ApOgEE> apa nak letak kat booth?
<farizluqman> letak demonstration
<maui> cd 11.04 le
<ApOgEE> MakLaN: ?
<farizluqman> unity sebagai tanda ubuntu sudah mempunyai interface baru
<maui> :P
<GunBladeIV> jipang_menjerit, ye la.. 1st plak tu kat list search google. 
<GunBladeIV> lol
<jipang_menjerit> wait a sec..confirm ke ade booth?
<GunBladeIV> lamanye aku menyepi
<maui> ezalepy ada pon
<MakLaN> ApOgEE : Y?
<amri_izwan> booth bukan murah... riban tu
<ezalepy> yes..
<GunBladeIV>  TOPIC: Ubuntu-my Event Participation
<ezalepy> sekarang tengah bincang pasal ape?
<ApOgEE> MakLaN: any suggestion?
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV: aku hari2 monitor..tapi malas nak lock
<jipang_menjerit> :p
<ApOgEE> MOSC2011 yg terdekat... apa perancangan?
<MakLaN> Haha
<GunBladeIV> jipang_menjerit, keh keh. nnt la. aku dlm perancangan nk upgrade besar2an web ni
<ApOgEE> siapa nak volunteer utk handle 
<MakLaN> apa lagi 
<maui> MOSC2011 ni ek.. booth kena byr ek
<GunBladeIV> but then, forum 2nd phase
<MakLaN> KOSTEM la
<maui> adeh ingt free :(
<GunBladeIV> nk upgrade main web dulu
<ApOgEE> maui: normally, diorg bagi booth share utk community
<maui> xblh ke kongsi2 OSDC.my
<maui> ok la tu ;)
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV: sokong..website tu orang jumpa dulu
<ApOgEE> boleh diajukan kepada penganjur
<jipang_menjerit> aku google ubuntu itu yang top search
<amri_izwan> baguslah ada share utk community..save cost
<tajul> geng
<tajul> suggenstion
<ApOgEE> yes?
<maui> save budget
<tajul> this year mosc kita merge?
<ApOgEE> merge dengan?
<ApOgEE> Sabily?
<tajul> since kita semua pun ada komitmen ngan other s distro
<ApOgEE> boleh
<tajul> seperti me n maui with Sabily
<ApOgEE> good...
<maui> wah
<GunBladeIV> jipang_menjerit, planet ada mslh?
<farizluqman> boleh merge dengan debian komuniti programs ke?
<tajul> garfiel = debian
<maui> yeah btul... 
<tajul> sebab tgk muke2 tu je
<tajul> kalau kita ramai takpe bro
<tajul> cemana?
<ak47suk1> tajul: don't forget me :P
<tajul> ak, ko spa?
<ApOgEE> so, barang nak bawa kat booth ialah: banner, CD, lagi?
<tajul> aku tak cam
<tajul> hehe
<ak47suk1> aizuddin ))
<ak47suk1> keh2
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV: tak de kot..tapi tambahkan blog aku masuk dalam planet, bole?
<tajul> adei, ko ghupnenya
<jipang_menjerit> wakaka
<farizluqman> boleh mergde dengan Depmal?
<tajul> hahaha
<tajul> siut je
<maui> din le tuh
<maui> FiMOS partner hahaha :P
<ak47suk1> lor
<tajul> tu la, jadi hackers lag
<tajul> huhu
<tajul> haa
<tajul> Fimos lagi
<tajul> cadangan bro
<tajul> kalau tak boleh, takpela
<GunBladeIV> jipang_menjerit, nnt aku mintak kat papit dia nye pass. aku suruh dia reset. haha. sume lupe password. dem..
<ak47suk1> back to topic please :)
<tajul> kali ni kita wat booth : Debian Family
<farizluqman> hello semua
<farizluqman> Yes
<ApOgEE> +1 GunBladeIV ... hehehe (aku pun lupa)
<farizluqman> saya setuju cadangan tajul +1
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: orang red hat marah nanti..wakaka
<amri_izwan> Ok tu merge dgn debian
<GunBladeIV> fenPad -- > ada xcess planet tak?
<tajul> Ubuntu+Sabily+Debian+Fimos+SimpleLinux?
<amri_izwan> *debian-community
<farizluqman> sebab debian dengan ubuntu sama sekeluarga
<maui> debian
<maui> stuju je :P
<farizluqman> yes
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: planet aku ada
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE, hahaha..
<fenPad> Planet mn?
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE, ada ke?
<ApOgEE> ada ada
<GunBladeIV> nice. ApOgEE email aku kat ubuntu.com.my
<jipang_menjerit> fenPad: planet pluto :p
<GunBladeIV> aku nk upgrade sket 
<ApOgEE> nanti aku check, back to topic dulu
<GunBladeIV> fenPad, planet nibiru
<GunBladeIV> haha
<maui> sy pkai beini mcmna nih.. blh join ke wakakakaka :P
<tajul> ok tak cadanga aku tu? :(
<GunBladeIV> 21/12/2012 --> keh keh keh
<farizluqman> ok sangat 
<ApOgEE>  TOPIC: Ubuntu-my Event Participation  
<ApOgEE> cadangan untuk merge booth ngan Sabily, Debian, etc...
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: kalau pakai suse sekarang macam mana?
<ApOgEE> so, Ubuntu-my take part
<jipang_menjerit> aku tengah stim pakai gnome3 ni
<jipang_menjerit> :p
<ApOgEE> sapa nak lead ?
<tajul> jipang: KDE ke GNOME? hahaha
<farizluqman> good1
<tajul> Ubuntu lead
<ApOgEE> sapa nak jaga booth Ubuntu-my kat MOSC2011?
<tajul> saya, maui, ak4 dah tentu sabil
<tajul> kalau merge, kami ble jaga jugak
<ApOgEE> apa yg kita boleh sediakan utk booth ni? fenPad ?
<maui> hehehe tau xpe :P
<maui> merge je la senang nk jaga
<maui> kn3
<farizluqman> Maui boleh 
<ApOgEE> apart from bunting
<fenPad> Da confirm date?
<maui> we are prend
<ApOgEE> fenPad: bleh dpt CD free?
<fenPad> Mcm biasa la
<fenPad> Bunting
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: kde dah lama 3..meninggalkan jauh gnome
<fenPad> Banner
<fenPad> Cd , goodies
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE, MOSC2011 kat mana?
<maui> CD Ubuntu 10.10 ada le hahaha
<tajul> fenpad:+1
<GunBladeIV> KL?
<fenPad> Tp kena request earlier aaaaaaa
<ApOgEE> fenPad: goodies? cantek
<farizluqman> Jadi, CD free, siapa distributor?
<tajul> GUn:Pnenag
 * jipang_menjerit kde 4.6.2
<maui> MOSC2011 kt penang 3-5 julai
<GunBladeIV> waduh.. jauh nye tajul
<tajul> jipang:stop it.. heheh
<GunBladeIV> julai?deng. im not free la
<GunBladeIV> kerja
 * maui XFCE 4.2
<farizluqman> * KDe 3.5
<fenPad> Mosc ek?
<fenPad> Hmmmm
<ApOgEE> fenPad: yes
<fenPad> Adeh...
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV: borang cuti free XD
<fenPad> Cam x sempat jerk nak reequest cds
<ak47suk1> tgh li bulan julai tu
<jipang_menjerit> fenPad: cuba je
<tajul> kita 'bakar' je CD
<fenPad> Tatau la organizer ada jemput canonical or tak
<tajul> apa macam?
<ak47suk1> kalau hujung minggu boleh commit
<ApOgEE> aiseh... kalo request sekarang, bila bleh dpt?
<maui> huhuhu kt sy ada 20 kpg lg CD Ubuntu 10.10
<tajul> kita burn je la apoogee
<maui> tu je yg ada
<ApOgEE> +1 tajul 
<GunBladeIV> jipang_menjerit, aku kontraktor .. serupa bangla. takda borang2 cuti
<amri_izwan> +1 tajul: bakar apa salahnya.. cuma packaging kurang menarik
<ApOgEE> donate sikit sorang, kita burn je sendiri... abes crite
<tajul> kita wat amri
<fenPad> 0.10 ada skit lg.... 
<tajul> kalau dah terpaksa
<tajul> malu le kita tak mai
<fenPad> 11.04 pun da ade
<GunBladeIV> saya kerja ngan tauke tingkap. so terpaksa la..
<ApOgEE> fenPad: ade tu, huloq2 la...
<tajul> tingkap:Win$ -->Gun?
<fenPad> Mmg nk huluq pun
<fenPad> Bukan i punya pun
<ApOgEE> camtek
<amri_izwan> siapa ada burner yg bole cetak kat permukaan CD/DVD?
<maui> Tajul: Sabily 11.04 nye cd apa cite???
<ApOgEE> so, siapa yg nak mewakili Ubuntu-my ke Penang?
<ApOgEE> any volunteer?
<tajul> kene wat maui
<tajul> nanti kita bincang lain
<maui> sy mewakili Sabily & Ubuntu :P
<GunBladeIV> sabily?
<farizluqman> maui kat pahang kan?
<maui> ada 30 je nih.. kang org beli abis la :(
<ApOgEE> please sorang volunteer untuk handle MOSC2011 booth
<ApOgEE> come on
<tajul> apogee: aku, ak4 ngan maui ada
<maui> sy ada kt sna sbb blk kedah time tu n mmg kena ke sana :P
<maui> MOSC2011 sy ada
<fenPad> Ade ke patik ongkos nak g penang nie
<fenPad> Huhu
<farizluqman> Insya-Allah, saya sudi mewakili MOSC2011
<ApOgEE> ok, maui boleh ?
<tajul> fenpad, jom naok GL aku
<maui> farizluqman: aku blk kedah time tuh
<amri_izwan> sorry cant offer myself to "jaga" booth.. lack of communication skill as I am half-deaf person (OKU)
<ApOgEE> ngam, farizluqman 
<ApOgEE> so, farizluqman will lead ubuntu-my booth kat MOSC2011
<ApOgEE> setuju?
<tajul> +1 fariz
<farizluqman> dengan siapa?
<tajul> setuju
<maui> boleh je.. apa salahnye.. booth Sabily + Ubuntu kn
<farizluqman> tak kan sorang je hahhaa
<ApOgEE> farizluqman: we will find other volunteer later
<maui> +1 farizluqman
<tajul> aku backup hang fariz
<tajul> maui ngan ak4 ade
<farizluqman> orait
<farizluqman> ngam...
<maui> aku gilir2 Sabily sat Ubuntu sat.. hang jgn risau farizluqman
<tajul> takpe maui, t-shirt kita wat lain
<ApOgEE> material (CD, goodies, bunting, banner) akan disupply oleh fenPad 
<tajul> depan Ubuntu, belakang Sabil
<farizluqman> hang mai la sekali beb Maui
<maui> yup tulu design blh x?
<maui> aku sibuk mengGnome3 kn sabily :P
<amri_izwan> good idea on tshirt distribution.. 
<ApOgEE> we can discuss the progress further on forums.ubuntu.com.my
<tajul> insyaAllah, kita bincang kat kosama maui, part Sabily
<maui> mmg aku kena kesana la dont worry la farizluqman
<maui> aku blk kmpg tu
<maui> yeah kt kosama
<farizluqman> yeah... sep maui... ok, saya jadi wakil, tapi pembentangan buat seberapa BAHASA MELAYU yang mungkin
<ApOgEE> ok, t-shirt komuniti 2011, mau bikin?
<maui> hahaha.. sy cinta bahasa kebangsaan :P
<tajul> kene apoogee
<fenPad> ApOgEE: Mau2
<farizluqman> bikin, tapi kena cepat
<tajul> kita ble generate duit utk komuniti
<maui> kena la.. 3 ari tu.. blh tukar2 pkai baju wakakaka
<fenPad> Jap nak blik on kt laptop
<ApOgEE> ok, nanti aku bikin design, pastu donate duit, kita hantar print
<tajul> ok
<tajul> cantik
<ApOgEE> aku perlukan at least 50 buyer
<GunBladeIV> baju ke?
<maui> ok stuju
<GunBladeIV> budget harga berapa?
<amri_izwan> designer = fenPad?
<ApOgEE> nanti aku update kat forum
<maui> wah... 50 tu yg tetap ke
<tajul> ok
<farizluqman> expect community (yang betul2 participate) > 50 ke?
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE, nak quality sama mcm baju sblm2 ni
<GunBladeIV> sampai skrng elok lagi
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: boleh... 
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: yg kaler coklat tu?
<GunBladeIV> smlm pi keje pakai yg kaler ceklat tu
<maui> harga yg lepas brapa?
<ApOgEE> ;) heheh
<ApOgEE> maui: RM50
<GunBladeIV> kaler ceklat la
<GunBladeIV> yang kaler hitam pun ok lagi
<GunBladeIV> tp tak sedap kain dia
<maui> erk...
<ApOgEE> include fees untuk release party masa tu
<GunBladeIV> kain dia aku tak berapa suke
<adlan> kain gatal
<GunBladeIV> orait. so baju coming up utk 11.10 nye release ke?
 * GunBladeIV poke adlan 
<tajul> sebagai tambahan, nanti post kat osdc.my pasal meeting malam ni
<GunBladeIV> adlan, itu ang yg gatai.. jgn salahkan baju
<GunBladeIV> hahaha
<adlan> lol
<tajul> ble tarik crowd ke ubuntu.my
<GunBladeIV> pergh.. lama tak nmpk orang2 dulu2
<ApOgEE> ok, topik seterusnya...
<GunBladeIV> adlan <-- orang lama .. tua dh 
<maui> erm...
<maui> baju tu mmg RM50 ke.. xblh dpt yg low price lg ke?
<ApOgEE>  TOPIC: Ubuntu-my LoCo ReApproval 
 * ApOgEE serahkan kepada saudara fenPad 
<fenPad> Uit
 * GunBladeIV ada soalan: Bila tarikh meeting? apa persediaan dalam rancangan?
<fenPad> Tgh drive nie
<GunBladeIV> okeh.. so proceed to next topic dulu ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> fenPad: camne plan LoCo reApproval ni...
<GunBladeIV> sementara tunggu bos drive balik
<tajul> LoCo reApproval
<tajul> hmm..
<adlan> GunBladeIV, tu lah mana orang lama ni, haha aku mude lagi wei
<GunBladeIV> supppose this one should be on top priority meeting kali ni
<fenPad> Yups
<tajul> yup, suppose,Gun
<GunBladeIV> adlan, -- tu ApOgEE orang lama. dia dh tua
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ApOgEE> ok ok... 
<tajul> banyak proses aku tgk
<fenPad> Update wiki
<tajul> yet, banyak keje
<ApOgEE>  TOPIC: Translation Project
<GunBladeIV> fenPad, 
<fenPad> Monthly report
<tajul> fenpad, explain
<farizluqman> translation projek ada milis tak?
<ApOgEE> farizluqman: ada
<GunBladeIV> fenPad, sapa ada list program buat kat memana negeri, wilayah, kampung etc etc, please share with us. so we could update it on wiki
<tajul> yip, agreed with Gun
<fenPad> GunBladeIV: Tnye dlm channel
<farizluqman> siapa mahu handel di launchpad?
<fenPad> Handle di launchpad?
<fenPad> Maksudnye?
<tajul> so kita ada 1.WIki 2. Web 3.Forum 4.Launcpad
<GunBladeIV> if you cannot update it to wiki due to buzinesss,, please share. so that others could volunteer letakkan dlm wiki. (pendapat aku la)
<ApOgEE> http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Terjemahan_Ubuntu
<tajul> sapa jaga setiap satu?
<farizluqman> launchpad, ubuntu-my launchpad
<MakLaN> milis Ubuntu-MY Translation & Documentation Team http://groups.google.com/group/ubuntu-my-transdocs
<ApOgEE> farizluqman: aku admin launchpad punya translation untuk ms
<fenPad> Hndle pe?
<ApOgEE> so, any event yg kita boleh buat tahun ni?
<GunBladeIV> tajul, so far takde specific ppl yg akan update sume tu
<farizluqman> bagus, kita boleh mengimarahkan lagi di launchpad
<tajul> sapa lead bagi setiap satu application bro fenpad
<fenPad> Tajul?
<farizluqman> supaya kita boleh kontribut translation phrases dari tahap ke tahap
<fenPad> Apps?
<tajul> i think, we should appoint one.. my suggestion
<GunBladeIV> tajul, yet we have give some privileges to some ppl. tp hilang dlm gelap(aku salah satu contoh terbaik)
<GunBladeIV> hahaha
<ApOgEE> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ms-translators
<tajul> kita kene gerakkan balil
<tajul> sebab aku tgk ramai nak contriute sekarang
<tajul> tapi tak tahu nak channel kat mana
<farizluqman> gerakkan translation team
<tajul> sapa nak lead translation/
<tajul> fariz?
<tajul> wiki?
<tajul> launcpad?
<farizluqman> saya pernah buat jugak 
<tajul> web?
<farizluqman> dengan maui
<ApOgEE> ok, camni... kita buat hari terjemahan
<tajul> sebab kalau tak de lead, mmg menuju kehancuran le
<maui> hehehe btul tu farizluqman
<ApOgEE> kumpul ramai2, kita belasah translate ramai2
<tajul> atau sorang je lead.. --> penat
<GunBladeIV> penat --> kehancuran -- > putus asa
<maui> tp SPM bahasa malaysia sy dpt C
<maui> hahaha
<GunBladeIV> maui, gune bahasa lain
<farizluqman> tak apa
<GunBladeIV> haha
<farizluqman> gunakan Bahasa Malaysia sebaik mungkin
<ApOgEE> isu terjemahan ni, long story...
<farizluqman> lihat contoh di Indonesia
<MakLaN> kena ada seorang ketua
<tajul> hang jangan guna bahasa kedah dah la maui
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE, aku setuju. 
<ApOgEE> panjang ceritanya...
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE, translation, setiap masa akan bertambah
<farizluqman> saya rasa cara mudah untuk participate, adalah translation
<tajul> pendekkan apogee, hehee
<maui> mcm yg sy ubah terminal ari tu la
<GunBladeIV> 2000 translation kita buat, 20000 tambah
<maui> kn dh kena tegur xsemua kita blh ubah
<ApOgEE> terjemahan2 lama pun dah tak pakai dah sekarang
<tajul> hmm..
<MakLaN> nak tanya
<tajul> sorry bro, leader kene lantik la
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: banyak translation lama dah obsolete... check karma ko kat launchpad
<GunBladeIV> 17
<MakLaN> sapa mpakai Ubuntu yang dilokalisasi dalam ms?
<GunBladeIV> haha
<farizluqman> saya boleh buat translation :)
<maui> ada 42 je :(
<farizluqman> nama saya ada kat google earth
<ApOgEE> hahaha... ratus2 karma hilang kerana obsolete dah translation lama tu
<maui> Sy pkai Sabily ms
<tajul> +1 fariz
<GunBladeIV> eh 71 la
<GunBladeIV> haha. sejak bila terbalik
<maui> hohoho farizluqman mmg ada kt google.. (aku pun ada gak hahaaha tp utk bnda lain)
<tajul> SiCilik WiFi
<maui> ssssshhhh
<tajul> oooppsss
<ApOgEE> heheh
<maui> tajul ni.. apa cite pasal sicilik wifi (nama sebnar nk bubuh sicilok wifi)
<maui> :P
<GunBladeIV> besides translation, what else yang mampu menampakkan kita aktif kat community local kita?
<maui> btul3
<farizluqman> Bahasa Jiwa Bangsa beb
<GunBladeIV> i don't want to focus on global contribution.
<maui> sbb ramai yg nk guna komputer dlm bahasa melayu
<farizluqman> perjuangan kita dalam bahasa penting
<maui> Bahasa Kita Wajah Kita :D
<tajul> setuju
<maui> +1 farizluqman
<tajul> atau camni, kita fokus satu persatu
<MakLaN> GunBladeIV: kemaskini selalu milis ubuntu-my
<ApOgEE> ok bro, apa plan 2011 ?
<tajul> habiskan isu translation, then kita gerak ke wiki
<amri_izwan> mcm mana nak join translation dari BI ke BM?
<farizluqman> plan 2011, aktif dalam pengalihan bahasa
<GunBladeIV> Kalau tak mampu pun nk translate, then go for wiki. tulis ka karangan darjah 2 korang pasal ubuntu kat situ . takpa. takde sapa nk marah
<farizluqman> +1
<MakLaN> sekarang tengok makin sunyi
<farizluqman> betul2
<GunBladeIV> forum, jawab la soalan orang, kalau tak tau pun, kongsi apa yang korang tak tau tu kat situ.
<tajul> :(
<maui> wiki slalu padam la klu tulis xabis
<maui> :(
<GunBladeIV> planet ngan main site( takde pape leh contribute)
<GunBladeIV> lol
<tajul> fenpad, cemana pasa LoCo kita
<fenPad> Jap2
<GunBladeIV> maui, wiki ubuntu.com.my ke?
<tajul> ada ramai nak bantu ni
<fenPad> Br nak bukak laptop
<maui> bkn.. wikipedia :P
<tajul> ok, take yr time fpad
<maui> try main2 aritu hehehe.. besok tgk dh xde..
<GunBladeIV> serious ni maui .. kalau ada masalah, aku try la repair
<maui> ye la..  jap nk check sapa yg remove tu
<GunBladeIV> kalau wiki.ubuntu.com.my la. kalau wikipedia tu.. suruh ApOgEE la. dia ahli
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ApOgEE> ;)
<farizluqman> jadi? translation Apogee leading ke?
<GunBladeIV> translation, better linux malaysia leading la
<GunBladeIV> dia bahasa cun
<maui> owh.. 
<GunBladeIV> (bukan nk kata ApOgEE bahasa mesia tak power.. tp ApOgEE aku ada menda lain nk kasi dia handle
<GunBladeIV> hahahaha
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE,  =P
<maui> patut le... maybe bnda dh ada kn, sesaja gatai nk tmbh tu yg jena remove kot
<amri_izwan> kalau ada peluang aku nak cuba terjemahkan english ke bahasa melayu
<ejat> hmm 
<ejat> uish ramai jerk 
<ejat> baru nampak full list dalam channel 
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: nak tambah apa kat planet tadi? aku dah bukak Dashboard
<GunBladeIV> aku tgk planet ada problem la
<maui> bg je kt amri_izwan kn ada volunter
<GunBladeIV> sat aku scrot 
<ejat> ok ok  .. sorry2
<ejat> kat mana tadi 
<ejat> baru menaip dengan selesa
<MakLaN> ithe most important feel your translation
<GunBladeIV> eh takde plak masalah
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ApOgEE> +1 GunBladeIV 
<GunBladeIV> ni .. tambah jipang_menjerit punye blog
<MakLaN> jangan setakat terjemah je
<ejat> ???? masalah ape plak sorry2
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: kasi url
<GunBladeIV> jipang_menjerit, rekues tambah dia nye blog
<GunBladeIV> sat
<amri_izwan> tengok cuma basic operation dlm ubuntu wiki malaysia
<ApOgEE> jipang_menjerit: ?
<GunBladeIV> jipang_menjerit, mana ko nye url blog?
<amri_izwan> yg selebihnya takda update?
<GunBladeIV> jipang_menjerit, jerit sekali please
<GunBladeIV> and sesapa yang nak blog masuk planet, jerit url blog korang skrang
<ApOgEE> jipang_menjerit: dah tido kot
<farizluqman> dah banyak sangat bagi idea kot
<MakLaN> wow melayubuntu
<ApOgEE> ok geng, aku bukak sekarang... siapa nak masukkan blog dia dalam planet.ubuntu.com.my boleh bagi url kat aku
<melayubuntu> Salam
<ejat> welkam melayubuntu
<GunBladeIV> wsalam
<tajul> wslm
<MakLaN> wslm
<ApOgEE> salam melayubuntu 
<tajul> welcome back thor : melayubuntu
<farizluqman> planet page tak translate ke?
<melayubuntu> Wslm
<farizluqman> w'salam
<tajul> got yr axe?
<ejat> ApOgEE: planet n forum bleh update theme / template ? 
<melayubuntu> Camne leh tlupa
<ApOgEE> ok geng, aku bukak sekarang... siapa nak masukkan blog dia dalam planet.ubuntu.com.my boleh bagi url kat aku
<melayubuntu> Wakakaka
<ApOgEE> ejat: boleh... kene susun schedule
<tajul> aku nak ***** jap
<amri_izwan> Waalaikumussalam
<farizluqman> maui dah tidur?
<GunBladeIV> SAPA NAK MASUKKAN BLOG DIA DALAM PLANET UBUNTU: JERITKAN URL BLOG ANDA SEKARANG
<ejat> ApOgEE: kasi jalan saja .. 
<farizluqman> www.simplelinux.my!
<tajul> segan nak masuk blog aku
<ak47suk1> mysabily.blogspot.com
<ejat> masuk jerk 
<farizluqman> komuniti slackware remasters 
<tajul> ape kriteria
<maui> 15:07, 11 Februari 2011 Kurniasan (bincang | sumb.) menghapuskan "Komuniti Sabily Malaysia" ‎ (Tidak/kurang ensiklopedik: Kandungan: '[http://www.facebook.com/kosama Komuniti Sabily Malaysia]' (dan satu-satunya penyumbang ialah 'Maui Sabily'))  15:01, 11 Februari 2011 Yosri (bincang | sumb.) menghapuskan "Ubuntu Malaysia" ‎ (Tidak/kurang ensiklopedik: Bagi orang tidak cukup terkenal, tiada litupan akhbar, sila guna Facebook.)
<tajul> website gov ble masuk ka?
<tajul> since kita guna ubuntu
<tajul> hehehe
<tajul> http://www.moe.gov.my/bmkpm
<tajul> hehe
<farizluqman> www.simplelinux.my
<maui> farizluqman... xde la aku cari artikel ku yg diremove
<ak47suk1> :D
<maui> www.sabily.my
<farizluqman> hahaha
<ejat> chup2 ..  pasal reapproval da abis ek 
<tajul> lom
<tajul> ejat
<ejat> patik tetiba ade hal lain plak nie .. 
<tajul> cer cite
<ejat> cecita ?
<tajul> reappoval
<ejat> cerita dia .. loco team da nak expired 
<ejat> then nanti loco council akan evaluate balik 
<ejat> our activity selama 2 tahun 
<ejat> adakah layak utk kekal jadi official loco team 
<ApOgEE> bagi blog yg kandungannya relate dengan ubuntu la... bagi Feed URI je
<farizluqman> kalau tak ada group macam kita kat malaysia ni
<ApOgEE> ejat: tadi tunggu ko sampai umah
<tajul> ejat dah takde :(
<ApOgEE>  TOPIC: Ubuntu-my LoCo ReApproval 
<ApOgEE> ok, tajuk baru
<ApOgEE> ada tu
<ApOgEE> dia tutup ipad je
<ApOgEE> ejat: ?
<ApOgEE>  TOPIC: Ubuntu-my LoCo ReApproval 
 * ApOgEE serahkan kepada ejat 
<tajul> ...
<ejat> ade nie 
<ejat> im here .. 
<ejat> ipad i jerk quit
<melayubuntu> Dasyat..
<ejat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingApproved
<ejat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamReApproval
<ejat> semua sudah diterangkan kat wiki .. 
<farizluqman> OK, everyone, I'm going to quit
<ejat> so maybe dalam bulan june / loco councils akan contact 
<farizluqman> good bye.. (siapa ingat apa agenda yang kena mengena dengan saya...)
<ApOgEE> farizluqman: cek milis nanti...
<ejat> utk buat reapproval
<tajul> time klimaks ko nak blah
<tajul> hehe
<ejat> so .. 
<ApOgEE> entahnye
<ejat> patik memohon kerjasama dari semua pihak 
<ejat> utk kumpulkan 
<ejat> segala aktiviti dan update kan kat wiki ... 
<farizluqman> @Tajul, ngantuk sangat haha
<lon3star> back
<ejat> x kisah la wiki.ubuntu.com.my ke
<ejat> @ wiki official 
<tajul> "Resources - you should have a mailing list set up, IRC channel on Freenode and have some wiki pages set up on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/. More details on setting these resources up can be found in LoCoTeamHowto. "
<amri_izwan> tinggal kurang sebulan lagi nak reapproval.. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: apa aktiviti lepas?
<ApOgEE> rasa mcm aku missed out banyak sbb terlalu bizi... heheh
<MakLaN> yang kat pahang tu?
<farizluqman> ok, good bye semua.. apa2 inform kt info@simplelinux.my
<ejat> ApOgEE: thats a thing 
<ApOgEE> ejat: dateline bila?
<GunBladeIV> jipang_menjerit, apa ko nye url?
<ejat> MakLaN: itu yang terbaru 
<ejat> yang seblom2 nie la
<maui> ko xnk test radio br aku kt linux ke farizluqman
<ejat> x kira la kat ceruk mana dalam malaysia nie 
<farizluqman> esok je la hahaha
<ejat> bukan nak amik credit sapa yang buat aktiviti tu 
<ejat> just nak kumpulkan 
<ejat> supaya kite nampak aktif
<ejat> dan senang justify to loco council nanti 
<farizluqman> ok, bye
<ApOgEE> ejat: asalkan boleh dapat CD free dan Goodies lagi... ;)
<MakLaN> dalam MOSC2010 ada buat apa-apa tak?
<maui> cuti skolah bila ek?
<MakLaN> bukak booth?
<ApOgEE> MOSC2010 ada booth rasanya
<MakLaN> ha
<MakLaN> dah jadi satu point
<ApOgEE> tapi tatau sapa jaga... melayubuntu ?
<tajul> Interdistro worksyop
<ApOgEE> umarzuki ?
<tajul> event kat pahang
<maui> ada booth kn td diorg ckp ada
<ApOgEE> interdistro worksyop ada gambar tak?
<tajul> sesi lepak2 kat hackerspace
<tajul> oss day KPM
<ejat> ApOgEE: kalau x official
<tajul> ble update tu ejat
<ejat> mcm mana nak dpt semua tu 
<ejat> confirm2 la x dpt
<ejat> secepat mungkin 
<ApOgEE> kasi masuk gambar linuxmalaysia je 
<maui> karnival ict pahang..  sy ada dgn ejat
<tajul> masa oss day kpm ade gambar kan ejat
<tajul> ko ngan belinda
<ejat> linuxmalaysia dah expired official ubuntu member :(
<ejat> sbb dia x renew
<tajul> ble masuk aktiviti ru
<ejat> pelik gak 
<tajul> *tu
<tajul> dia sakit aritu
<MakLaN> gambar inter-distro ada kat Fb jipang_menjerit & umarzuzi
<ejat> yups
<ejat> lagi lagi
<MakLaN> *umarzuki
<ApOgEE> maui: boleh tolong update event pahang kat https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam ?
<tajul> GnOME3 release party
<ejat> inter distro kat hackerspace tu pun bleh gak 
<melayubuntu> Hehe
<tajul> aku ble update yg pasal oss day KPM tu
<melayubuntu> Byk je xtvt leh tngkap muat..hoho
<ejat> maui: update sabily-my & ubuntu-my join together awareness activities @ rural area
<ejat> huhu 
<maui> kna tnya BroLinux.. coz sy xde ambik pic
<ApOgEE> ok, kepada yg ada story... boleh update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam/Activities
<tajul> ok
<maui> ok ejat
<ejat> melayubuntu: anda nye aktiviti kat terengganu
<ejat> sila update jugak 
<tajul> bersamalah kita update
<ejat> cakap la held in terengganu .. 
<maui> tajul help me
<ApOgEE> korang belasah je dulu kat situ, nanti aku arrange balik kalo tak betul
<tajul> demi LoCo kita yg dicintai
<ejat> janji dalam malaysia 
<ejat> kelantan ke 
<ejat> ganu ke 
<tajul> ok, part tu setel kot
<ejat> johor ke 
<tajul> next ejat/
<tajul> ?
<ApOgEE> tahun 2009, 2010 punya dah patut masuk Archive tu
<ejat> ApOgEE: yups 
<melayubuntu> Ejat : dh agak lama aku kat kl nih..wakaka
<ejat> btw
<ejat> skrang nie loco councils nak 
<ejat> report update monthly 
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> makin strict 
<MakLaN> bulanan pulak
<ApOgEE> so, please... begin update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam/Activities
<MakLaN> hmm
<ejat> so pepandai la kite buat report bulanan januari - mei nie 
<ApOgEE> boleh follow yg lama2 tu...
<ApOgEE> nanti aku susun balik kalo tak ngam ... OK?
<ApOgEE> any objection?
<MakLaN> no
<lon3star> boss tanya sikit. apa kelebihan bila ubuntu malaysia lepas di reapproved?
<ejat> ApOgEE: nope
<ApOgEE> lon3star: boleh dapat CD free, goodies, etc...
<ApOgEE> buku kongsi pun ada...
<ApOgEE> boleh pinjam
<tajul> Internal server error 500
<lon3star> oo camtu
<ApOgEE> erk?
<tajul> adei
<maui> Internal Server Error
<ApOgEE> tajul server mana?
<maui> :(
<ApOgEE> ubuntu.com ?
<tajul> wiki bro
<tajul> aku sign in, error
<tajul> rasa maui pun dapat status yg sama
<ApOgEE> lol... 
<maui> ya btul
<maui> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam/JoinUs/
<ApOgEE> maui: aku pun dapat, lepas login launchpad
<lon3star> kita ni masih dalam meeting ke boss?
<ApOgEE> tapi, ko back balik, pastu refresh
<ApOgEE> klik kat JoinUs tu lagi sekali
<maui> dh buat dh.. lauchpad ok td kn check karma :(
<ApOgEE> dia akan balik ke template lama dengan ko dah logged in
<ejat> Team Reports
<ejat> LoCo Teams are an essential projects in the Ubuntu Community as a whole, Therefore your team should provide with a very simple and summarized report with all the activities held by the team in a monthly basis. This reports can be useful to keep communication amongst the different teams that make up the Ubuntu Community.
<ejat> To find out more on Team Reports checkout BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting
<ejat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting
<GunBladeIV> hahaha.. ubuntu.com. pun error sama mcm kita dulu
<GunBladeIV> gilo la
<maui> arghhh.. sama gak
<tajul> dah masuk
<howie> salam..
<GunBladeIV> nmpknye ubuntu.com baru nk hit mcm kita nye dulu
<GunBladeIV> hahaha
<ejat> huhu 
<ApOgEE> ok, takpe... nanti aku cakap ngan admin
<ApOgEE> no problem
<ejat> so ade paper nak tanye lagi x ? 
<ApOgEE> paultag ada kot
<ejat> ade sebarang kemusykilan 
<ejat> pertanyaan ?
<ejat> rase meeting yang paling lama nie ek ? 
<ejat> :p
<MakLaN> tak
<MakLaN> dari 11.30 td
<MakLaN> :)
<MakLaN> 11
<ApOgEE> camni, korang cuba letak kat wiki.ubuntu.com.my dulu
<MakLaN> hehe
<maui> sambung kt mailing-list
<maui> :P
<ApOgEE> bila wiki.ubuntu.com dah ok, aku akan info
<ejat> GunBladeIV: sudikah anda mengaktif kan diri anda kembali ? 
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: jom
<GunBladeIV> aku mmg aktif semula lepas ni
<lon3star> ada satu soalan, apa aktiviti menarik yg telah di plan? selain dari installfest  release party  , demo2
<ejat> i really2 hope that our loco can maintain status 
<maui> hahaah dh boleh :P
<ejat> bukan senang nak tergolong dikalangan loco yang approved 
<GunBladeIV> the hardwork we done in past utk dptkan approved nye status ni. 
<ejat> amik cth : ubuntu-au ... tahun lepas disapproved / jadi unofficial loco
<GunBladeIV> rugi la kalau tak jaga
<ApOgEE> lon3star: check log ;)
<GunBladeIV> that's why i join this meeting ejat
<ejat> sbb dieorang x bleh nak manage state dieorang yang agak besar nak mampus 
<lon3star> ApOgEE: aku dah check tak perasan ada yg menarik
<ejat> siap tukar loco contact / leader lagi 
<ApOgEE> lon3star: any suggestion?
<ejat> dieorang pun dalam process nak apply dptkan official balik 
<GunBladeIV> so skrng, aku amik webteam je la ye fenris
<lon3star> create satu sub group untuk cloud and cluster ok?
<ejat> sbb tu i begitu concern .. loco councils nie adil n saksama 
<ApOgEE> lon3star: please voice out your suggestion...
<GunBladeIV> tak larat nk fokus yg lain2. 
<GunBladeIV> main fokus aku update sket2 la web2
<ejat> GunBladeIV: nak focus byk2 pun x pe .. janji ikhlas
<ApOgEE> lon3star: boleh... ko nak handle?
<GunBladeIV> nnt aku contact mypapit utk dptkan semula some credential utk sume web
<GunBladeIV> sume aku lupe
<GunBladeIV> forum pun baru tadi je aku 'forgot password'
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ApOgEE> lon3star: kitorang boleh support...
<ejat> wt ... sampai forget password
<lon3star> aisey mang
<ejat> portal aku dah integrate with launchpad 
<ejat> openid 
<GunBladeIV> tak igt la kalau dh kene huruf besar kecik.. nombor2 lagi
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ejat> kalau boleh forum pun buat mcm tu lagi cun 
<GunBladeIV> ohw ye ke?
<ApOgEE> ejat: passwd ssh server tu aku kantoi since tukar2 server harituh
<ejat> try check phpbb auth with openid .. 
<GunBladeIV> ejat, aku cadang nk buat sendiri je main website 
<GunBladeIV> tp lama lagi la .
<GunBladeIV> tgh kumpul org nk buat
<ejat> server ? bukan plan password ker ? 
<GunBladeIV> so login aku akan intergrate ngan launchpad sekali
<ApOgEE> ejat: pastu, bila ada masa, takleh nak bikin...
<ejat> GunBladeIV: ubuntu.com.my mmg dah pakai tu la 
<ejat> maintain jerk drupal 
<ejat> jgn pening kepala 
<lon3star> ApOgEE: takper aku tunggu orang lain jalan dulu
<GunBladeIV> ni bukan kes pening. 
<GunBladeIV> saja dari takde pape webteam, aku tgk berapa ramai yg minat
<GunBladeIV> kalau ramai then proceed. kalau tak ramai aku sorang je
<ApOgEE> lon3star: actually, nak buat mcm2 projek ni boleh.. asalkan ada yg volunteer nak lead
<ejat> so .. 
<ejat> any question regarding reapproval lagi ? 
<GunBladeIV> tarikh bila?
<ejat> semua sudah fahami masalah yg agak getir/kritikal ?
<ApOgEE> lon3star: komuniti boleh support dari segi material mcm CD, bunting, brand, goodies
<ApOgEE> ejat: kes belum tutup, wiki masih poblem
<GunBladeIV> wiki mana ni?
<GunBladeIV> ubuntu.com ke?
<ApOgEE> wiki.ubuntu.com
<ApOgEE> ya
<lon3star> ApOgEE: noted
<ApOgEE> so, korang update kat wiki.ubuntu.com.my dulu
<ApOgEE> nanti dah on ubuntu.com, aku akan info kat milis
<GunBladeIV> aku leh je masuk ni
<ApOgEE> lon3star: kelebihannya ialah, kita adalah official ubuntu community
<ApOgEE> so, kita boleh pakai nama ubuntu LoCo
<GunBladeIV> nak tambah apa kat wiki ni?
<GunBladeIV> aku tgh dlm editing ni
<ejat> patik rase .. sape yang aktif .. kite bagi email@ubuntu.com.my 
<ejat> ok x ? 
<ejat> ke ade yang x sudi email tu 
<ejat> :p
<ejat> so semua orag da idle ? 
<lon3star> adaaa
<ejat> meeting da close ke ApOgEE?
<lon3star> still going boss
<ejat> uish .. 
<ejat> so senyap ja semua 
<ApOgEE> jap tgh cek wiki
<ejat> patik nak kena kuar memandu semula lepas nie .. 
<ApOgEE> rasanya dah ok
<MakLaN> already 2 maa
<lon3star> kau nak mana?
<MakLaN> suda ngantuk
<tajul> tgh updare wiki
<ejat> owh okie bos ApOgEE
<ejat> wiki mana yang sedang update ? 
<tajul> wiki ubuntu-my
<ejat> link kan jerk gambar2 kat fb ke ... kat flickr ke 
<ApOgEE> ok guys... rasanya dah habis semua topik penting
<ApOgEE> ada apa nak tambah?
<ejat> tajul: .com.my ke .com ? 
<tajul> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam
<ApOgEE> sebelum kita tutup?
<ejat> perkara2 berbangkit2
<tajul> ok bos
<tajul> will do
<ejat> ApOgEE: re-approval page for 2011 ado ? ke replicate yang lamanye 
<ApOgEE> aku dah cakap ngan pleia tadi
<ApOgEE> dia kata relogin je... itu known issue
<maui> sorry
<maui> :P
<maui> silap tekan td
<maui> agenda skrg???
<ejat> uish known issue ek 
<ApOgEE> 02:07 <+pleia2> known issue, when you revisit the page does it show it updated anyway?
<GunBladeIV> okeh la boss
<ejat> ApOgEE: bile nak apply MOTU 
<GunBladeIV> tido dulu 
<ApOgEE> 02:07 <+pleia2> it usually does even though you get an error
<ApOgEE> 02:07 <+pleia2> they're upgrading the wiki soon so hopefully these errors will stop soon :)
<tajul> done
 * Fazli nampaknya ramai yang nak join kembali community. Tepuk2 tangan :D
<ejat> ApOgEE: channel mana ? 
<tajul> nanti aku update lagi gambar detail
<tajul> yg pahang rasanya si maui update
<ApOgEE> ejat: nanti2 ler kot... masih kantoi fixing bugs
<ejat> owh okie .. 
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ejat> tajul gmbr pahang ade kut kt tepon 
<GunBladeIV> salam n nite all
<ejat> kalau nak 
 * GunBladeIV wave
<ApOgEE> ok guys... rasanya dah habis semua topik penting
<ApOgEE> ada apa2 nak tambah?
<ApOgEE> kalau takde, kita boleh tutup meeting hari ni...
<se7en> opss..
<Fazli> ApOgEE: jom minum ahaks :D
<ApOgEE> ejat: ?
<lon3star> mana?
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: ?
<ApOgEE> lon3star: ?
<ApOgEE> tajul: ?
<lon3star> +1 for tutup meeting
<ApOgEE> Fazli: ?
<ApOgEE> maui: ?
<maui> ye
 * Fazli cadangkan meeting ditutup!
<ApOgEE> +1 Fazli 
<maui> +1 meeting close
<MakLaN> bye
<maui> +1
<ApOgEE> ok, dengan itu kita tutup meeting pada hari ini. Terima kasih kepada semua yang hadir.
<ApOgEE> kita akan follow up perkara berbangkit dalam forum dan milis
<lon3star> cantik
<MakLaN> yay!
<ApOgEE> diharap semua perkara yang kita rancang ini akan dapat kita laksanakan dengan sempurna
<ApOgEE> InsyaAllah... amin
<MakLaN> sambung angry birds
<MakLaN> :)
<Fazli> jom tido! layan porno dulu :D
<lon3star> hehehe
<ejat> minum kt mn?
<ejat> huhu
<lon3star> ApOgEE: kau kat mana
 * ApOgEE minum kat dapur... 
<Fazli> dah nak 3 pagi kejadah apa nak pi minum nie . esok jek la minum.. :D ngamuk pulak orang di rumah ahaks
<ApOgEE> lon3star: aku kat Pandan Perdana ... meh la sini, ada kedai mamak 
<ApOgEE> hehehehe
<lon3star> jauh bro
<ApOgEE> lon3star: ko kat mana?
<lon3star> aku damansara
<ApOgEE> huih jauh
<lon3star> esok nak p tgk menantu aku
<ApOgEE> lon3star menantu kat mana?
<lon3star> kat usj jer
<Fazli> kemudian2 la minum2 
<ApOgEE> hehehe... takpe, release party nanti kita boleh jumpa...
<ApOgEE> hang out
<ApOgEE> ;)
<tajul> beee
<tajul> aku kene tinggal
<lon3star> orang tua macam aku buleh join ke
<tajul> sampai hati
<tajul> hehe
<ApOgEE> lon3star: boleh je... apa ada hal
<lon3star> tq tq
<tajul> ok
<tajul> got to go
<maui> me to
<Fazli> oit tajul pi tido... owang umah ko dah panggil masuk bilik dah!
<maui> want to sambung Radio Apps
<tajul> assalamualaikum
<lon3star> aku sebenarnya tak pakai ubuntu bro
<maui> wkslm
<ApOgEE> yang tua dihormati, yang muda dikasihi.. ;)
<tajul> maui sambung kat FB
<Fazli> ws
<lon3star> radio apps apo?
<tajul> jom kita hack rajalawak plak
<tajul> blaa aah fazli
<tajul> hehehe
<lon3star> buleh dgr lagu ke?
<maui> ye ramai nk aku masuk kt tv tu astro warna
<ApOgEE> lon3star pakai mac ?
<Fazli> tajul: muahahahaha wife dah tido awal patutla melopong jek miahahaha
<maui> ye dgr lagu radio malaysia :P
<lon3star> windows ni jer
<maui> windows???
<lon3star> yer
<maui> hehehe blh download la app asal
<tajul> fazli: semua dah blah baru bersuara
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> ok 
<tajul> nite all
<Fazli> tajul: aku PBB jek :P
<ApOgEE> tak kisah, janji nak geng... apa ada hal
<maui> http://www.soiretv1-4.tk/
<maui> k semua
<maui> slmt pg
<ApOgEE> maui aku try sikit url dalam tu, boleh bukak kat VLC juga
<ApOgEE> aku bukak .frm ko... hehehe
<maui> ye mmg blh.. masalahnye aku buat kt linux xjmpa coding vlc
<maui> :(
<maui> mplayer je
<maui> huhuhuhu
<maui> suara ada.. gambar xkuar
<lon3star> aisey detect virus
<maui> tu yg kt linux buat radio je :P
<maui> uiks.. virus??? biar btul
<Fazli> ApOgEE &  geng2 lian eden gerak dulu salam all :P peace!
<lon3star> betul bro
<ApOgEE> hehehe... ada tu maui 
<lon3star> aku pakai macafee
<ApOgEE> lon3star dlm Mac ada virus eh?
<lon3star> aku pakai windows
<ApOgEE> oooo
<ApOgEE> ok, aku percaya
<maui> ApOgEE apa kata kita try convert ke linux blh x?
<lon3star> nak convert apa?
<maui> aku pkai kaspersky IS 2011 
<maui> xde pon virus???
<SuMarDi> :)
<maui> Soire TV tu la dr windows ke linux
<ApOgEE> salam SuMarDi 
<maui> k la nk smbung wt apps tu
<maui> jmpa lg
<SuMarDi> salam dato' ApOgEE
<maui> assalamualaikum semua
<lon3star> ApOgEE: 
<lon3star> kau main php?
<lon3star> aku nak belajar
<ApOgEE> SuMarDi belum jadi Datuk lagi, menantu pun takde... lain la mcm dato lon3star 
<ApOgEE> ;)
<SuMarDi> :)
<lon3star> aku datuk betul , cucu dah 2
<ApOgEE> lon3star php main2 je
<ApOgEE> lon3star nak belajar boleh je... 
<ApOgEE> lon3star kalo perlu guru yg terel, SuMarDi tu memang sifu php
<lon3star> tu la
<lon3star> ada dgr jugak
<lon3star> tp belum sempat nak berguru
<lon3star> apa problem linux yg paling susah korang pernah dgr atau handle?
<lon3star> tidur dah ke
<ApOgEE> ada
<howie> ade
<lon3star> ApOgEE: apa ym kau? add aku buleh
<ApOgEE> lon3star: lama dah tak on YM
<ApOgEE> hehe
<lon3star> oo
<ApOgEE> gtalk pun kadang2
<lon3star> ic
<lon3star> so apa problem linux yg paling susah korang pernah dgr atau handle?
<ApOgEE> lon3star takde kot... entah
<lon3star> aku rasa i/o la kot
<ApOgEE> kalo sendiri punya kes, zaman dulu2 masa RedHat 2.5... kernel panic kat Cyrix
<lon3star> aku banyak kes
<ApOgEE> kalo orang lain punya kes, dlm forums.ubuntu.com.my 
<lon3star> tercapai kepala otak aku nak fikir
<lon3star> tak tercapai kepala otak aku nak fikir
<ApOgEE> lon3star, orang lama... mesti lagi banyak experience
<ApOgEE> apa poblem tu?
<ApOgEE> ceciter
<lon3star> heheh
<lon3star> k
<lon3star> dulu ada buat LUN migration
<lon3star> dari satu node ke node yg lain
<lon3star> so bila lepas vgchange -a y
<lon3star> lvm linux ada 2 vg nama yg sama
<lon3star> impact dia. nama yg duplicate tu, copy ke pv yg jauh lebih kecil
<lon3star> solution yg aku buat pada masa tu
<ApOgEE> i see
<lon3star> unpresent lun, vgremove, 
<lon3star> rescan hardware
<lon3star> represent back the lun
<lon3star> and rename the existing vg to something else
<lon3star> balik rumah tidur berdengkur
<lon3star> dan banyak lg problem yg aku biasa jumpa
<ApOgEE> dulu keje Sysadmin ke?
<howie> heheh..biasa la tu
<lon3star> yer
<lon3star> problem yg paling common
<lon3star> detect faulty memory
<ApOgEE> itu hari aku ada kene gak 
<lon3star> memory slot ada berpuluh2
<ApOgEE> tapi aku rename je
<lon3star> mana satu yg rosak? tak tahu mana nak replace
<ApOgEE> kalo mem slot berpuluh tu, aku x penah jumpa lagi... hehehe
<ApOgEE> lon3star apa jenis server tu?
<lon3star> dulu aku pernah troubleshoot mainframe
<lon3star> ibm systemz
<lon3star> nyampah aku
 * ApOgEE salute lon3star ... memang dewataraya sysadmin
<lon3star> mana ada
<lon3star> itu dulu
<lon3star> kalau nak senang guna hp hw
<lon3star> server proliant
<ApOgEE> dulu2 punya system pun... 
<lon3star> untuk linux la
<lon3star> backup bagus pakai tivoli
<ApOgEE> aku penah handle HP-UX je... itupun ikut sysadmin otai gak... network sambung pakai DB9
<lon3star> sampai sekarang aku run kat rumah
<lon3star> oo hpux
<lon3star> version berapa?
<lon3star> kalau yg dulu mungkin 11.23
<lon3star> atau <
<lon3star> leceh tu bro
<lon3star> kalau kau ingat betul2 , ada command ioscan
<ApOgEE> 10.20 masa tu
<lon3star> lanscan
<lon3star> ooo 10.20
<lon3star> itu semua sakit kepala
<lon3star> hpux ni mesti pakai lvm
<lon3star> dan selalunya pakai multipath disk
<lon3star> problem dgn hpux 11.23 <
<ApOgEE> masa tu aku buat software untuk sedut RTAP database ke Lotus je
<ApOgEE> ;)
<lon3star> tak support native mutipath
<lon3star> so poorman solution pakai pvlink
<lon3star> bagus pakai veritas atau securepath
<lon3star> sini buleh paste banyak2 ke?
<ApOgEE> pastebin
<lon3star> http://pastebin.com/E9dWPHBX
<lon3star> ni multipath disk yg last sekali aku buat
<lon3star> lun dari eva9000 storage
<ApOgEE> peh... ni kat rumah ke?
<lon3star> ni masa aku kejer dulu bro
<ApOgEE> ooo...
<ApOgEE> ingatkan kat rumah... memang dewataraya sungguh
 * ApOgEE bow to sifu lon3star 
<lon3star> hahaha
<lon3star> jangan camtu la
<lon3star> ni citer lama
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ApOgEE> oklah, mau pegi tidur... 
<lon3star> lex dulu
<lon3star> esok tak kejer
<ApOgEE> esok ada program
<lon3star> aku baru up aix aku
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<ApOgEE> wow
<lon3star> putty jer
<lon3star> ssh masuk box aix
<lon3star> aix senang
<lon3star> power pun power
<ApOgEE> pawah
<lon3star> dia buleh lvcopy
<lon3star> heheh
<lon3star> jap tunjuk disk dia
<ApOgEE> eh?
<lon3star> ni step aku buat untuk remove lun
<ApOgEE> ada AIX kat umah?
<lon3star> dan refresh vg dari corrupt
<ApOgEE> heybat
<lon3star> http://pastebin.com/R9ntwyWD
<lon3star> kau tgk link 60 - 84 kau buleh nampak ada disk rosak
<ApOgEE> lon3star, dulu jaga mainframe untuk apa ni?
<lon3star> ni umah punya
<ApOgEE> 25 ketul hdd ?
<lon3star> yer
<ApOgEE> wah... bikin server apa?
<lon3star> ni buat oracle
<ApOgEE> umah punya bikin sistem apa tu?
<lon3star> dulu hw dorang scrap
<lon3star> so aku kutip
<inashdeen> slm
<inashdeen> ada ssiapa masih di sini
<inashdeen> akhirnya ana online gak
<inashdeen> any news??
<inashdeen> amri_izwan ?
<inashdeen> DebMal-log ?
<inashdeen> lobak ?
<inashdeen> salawank ?
<inashdeen> mnajem ?
<inashdeen> naiem ?
<inashdeen> ...
<inashdeen> dink3
<inashdeen> sa7en?
<inashdeen> :-(
<inashdeen> nobody
<husin8hamid> testpen
<husin8hamid> salam semua
<husin8hamid> selamat pagi..........
<husin8hamid> njjnj
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-21
<ezalepy> salam
<ezalepy> ada sesape boleh bantu tak
<ezalepy> ada masalah ni..
<amero> ezalepy: masalah dgn apa tu
<ezalepy> contoh sudo apt-get install VLC
<ezalepy> sepanjang running installation ok
<ezalepy> tp di penghujung installation tu.. die ada tulis error dengan firmware-b43-installer
<ezalepy> ape maksudnye?
<ezalepy> software vlc tu dah ada..
<ezalepy> kiranya installation tu berjaya.. 
<ezalepy> tp yg musykil. sbb ada kuar error tu..
<ezalepy> pelik2..
<amero> boleh paste semua error msg dia tak
<amero> ni ubuntu ver mana bro?
<ezalepy> Errors wre encountered while processing: firmware-b43-installer E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ezalepy> 10.10
<amero> pelik kenapa dia nak install benda tu pulak
<ezalepy> ntah..
<ezalepy> bukan nk install vlc je jd mcm tu..
<amero> ada guna broadcom chipset tak
<ezalepy> tak kire la nak install apa2 pun, di penghujung mesti ada keluar error tu.
<ezalepy> macam mana nak check guna broadcom tu or tak?
<amero> or not. macam known bugs je ni
<amero> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/+bug/651010
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 651010 in b43-fwcutter (Ubuntu) "package firmware-b43-installer 4.150.10.5-4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Triaged]
<ezalepy> apa maksudnya?
<ezalepy> masa nak install additional driver pun ada keluar error.. dapat aktifkan yang broadcom STA wireless driver je.
<ezalepy> yang broacom B43 wireless driver tak dapat.. ada keluar InstallationError.. (tak ingat error penuhnya0
<ezalepy> yang STA pun ada keluar error. Tp alhamdulillah, wireless dah boleh berfungsi
<amero> ah broadcom wifi
<ezalepy> so macam mana nak solve masalah tu? ada apa-apa cadangan?
<amero> lepas baca bugs report tu sepintas lalu, rasa-rasa lah driver yg dia install tu tak compatible dgn ezalepy punya wifi
<amero> sepatutnya dia kena install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<ezalepy> kalau macam tu. adakah saya patut reformat semula laptop saya ni
<amero> tak perlu reformat. cuba install pakej firmware-b43-lpphy-installer tu je dulu tapi sebelum tu,
<ezalepy> ada keluar satu lagi error kalau nak install driver.  jockey backend crashed. Please file a bug at : ubuntu-bug jockey-common. Trying to recover by restarting backend.
<amero> ada wired lan?
<ezalepy> ada
<amero> just in case wifi tu tak leh up
<amero> :D
<ezalepy> ok tengah install firmware seperti yang "amero" katakan
<ezalepy> nak install firmware tu pun stuck pulak
<ezalepy> OS ni macam dah gile sikit.. rasanya kene reformat la kot.. habis la semua application yang dah develop dalam tu.. jenuh nak backup
<amero> :D
<ezalepy> ok.. dah berjaya..
<ezalepy> nak try install 1 software lagi.. nak tengok keluar lagi tak error tu..
<ezalepy> yes.. tak keluar dah..
<ezalepy> thank..
<ezalepy> amero orang mana?
 * amero org pantai timur
<ezalepy> owh. selamat berkenalan.. kalau saya ada apa-apa masalah.. boleh tanya lagi kan..
<ezalepy> saya php developer.. saja je nak mencuba pengalaman develop menggunakan linux pula.. dah lama asyik guna window je..
<amero> boleh je. ramai kengkawan sini boleh tolong.
<ezalepy> ok.. saya sedang mencuba install apache+php5+mysql+oracle
<ezalepy> kalau ada apa-apa masalah.. saya akan tanya.. ada lagi tak ruangan untuk bertanya mengenai ubuntu? 
<ezalepy> kalau boleh komuniti dari malaysia la
<amero> kalau irc, rasanya diorang kat sini yg aktif. kalau forum pulak, banyak
<ezalepy> owh.. ok-ok
<ezalepy> terima kasih..
<amero> haha
<kekejangan> salamX
<kekejangan> !lunch
<ApOgEE> nice amero ... ;)
 * ApOgEE boleh promote amero jadi mod channel ni.. heheh
<ApOgEE> yo apisznasdin 
<SuMarDi> :)
 * ApOgEE bow to sifu SuMarDi 
<ApOgEE> heheh
<lon3star> hoh
<lon3star> apa khabar semua
<nazrimy> zzzzz
<nazrimy> wokey jek
<lon3star> hehehe 
<nazrimy> ada projek ker skang
<lon3star> projek takder la bro
<nazrimy> oooo
<lon3star> cuma hobi
<bizkut> salamz
<bizkut> asl
<nazrimy> bagus ler tuh... 
<nazrimy> salamzzz
<lon3star> cuti ke hari ni bro
<nazrimy> den minggu depan kene jadi fasi tuk Guru2 sekolah selangor
<lon3star> fasi tu apa?
<nazrimy> cuti lol.. tapi kene dtg.. network down kat opis
<nazrimy> muhahahaha
<nazrimy> fasilitator untuk moodle
<lon3star> oo
<nazrimy> guna distro Ubuntu server
<lon3star> ic
<nazrimy> dah lama ker gan Ubuntu nih
<lon3star> baru jer
<lon3star> baru install bulan lepas
<bizkut> sesape pergi computex?
<lon3star> -1
<ezalepy> tumpang lalu jap..
<ezalepy> macam mane nak set permission untuk folder
<lon3star> chmod
<lon3star> contoh
<lon3star> chmod 775 folder
<ezalepy> chmod 777 /var/www/
<ezalepy> macam tu kan?
<bizkut> wow
<ezalepy> thank
<lon3star> yer
<lon3star> tp kalau www jangan 777
<bizkut> naya woo
<lon3star> tak sesuai
<lon3star> apa problem dgn folder sampai kena tukar permission?
<bizkut> lon3star: 775 ok kot?
<nazrimy> 775 ok ler
<lon3star> bizkut : bergantung sapa owner folder tu
<lon3star> kena tgk apa user untuk apache
<Unknown> selamat petang semua
<lon3star> contoh
<ezalepy> kalau nak create application
<ezalepy> nak benarkan user create file and folder dalam tu..
<ezalepy> so nak buat 777 atau 775
<lon3star> kalau user apache nobody, dan folder tu own by nobody. tak sesuai letak 775
<bizkut> chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<lon3star> ezalepy : aku rasa camni. kau specify kan which folder kau nak allow user upload
<bizkut> kalau ubuntu user www-data
<lon3star> kemudian bg permission yg sesuai
<lon3star> sebab kalau kau set 775 kat /var/www nanti web kau kena deface
<ezalepy> ok mcm ni.. folder yang nak bagi user ialah /var/www/project
<bizkut> ezalepy: ubuntu? aku assume user kat dalam ni tanya pasal ubuntu sbb chan ubuntu
<ezalepy> tp kalau nak mkdir project, kene set permission dulu kan.. kalau tak, nanti tak boleh create folder langsung
<ezalepy> <bizkut> saya ni pengguna ubuntu.. baru nak blaja develop system dalam linuz..
<ezalepy> *linux
<ezalepy> sebelum ni guna window
<ezalepy> kalau nak set permission bagi user boleh read je dlm /var/www/ set kepada 555 kan?
<bizkut> read only 666
<nazrimy> rwx rwx rwx 421 421 421 
<nazrimy> ugo
<bizkut> my bad
<nazrimy> k ler..  nak balik..
<nazrimy> wassalam
<lon3star> folder project tu kau bg la 777
<lon3star> 774 pun ok
<lon3star> eh 775
<lon3star> sebab yg upload tu cuma www-date jer
<nazrimy> anyway .. nak create permision kene hati2.. nengok keperluan.. Guna UGO
<ezalepy> UGO?
<ezalepy> tak faham.. sory sebab banyak bertanya, baru hari ni guna ubuntu
<lon3star> takper, kita sama
<lon3star> ok just 775 ok
<nazrimy> User Group Others
<lon3star> folder project tu jer
<nazrimy> k ler
<nazrimy> nice chat.. anak panggil ler lak
<lon3star> hehhehe
<nazrimy> assalmualaikum
<lon3star> ok ok
<lon3star> wsalam
<ezalepy> ok kalau macam tu.. yang /var/www/ saya set kepada 666 dan untuk /var/www/project/ saya set kepada 775
<lon3star> yer make sense
<ezalepy> ok thank..
<lon3star> eh lupa
<lon3star> folder project tu sapa owner dia?
<ezalepy> root
<ezalepy> hehehe
<lon3star> kena tukar owner dia dulu
<ezalepy> contohnya..
<lon3star> chown www-data:www-data /var/www/project
<ezalepy> www-data tu user ke?
<lon3star> aku assume kau upload data masuk folder ni melalui web
<ezalepy> bukan.. melalui putty nanti
<ezalepy> first dah useradd user1
<lon3star> upload data melalui putty? 
<lon3star> maksud kau ?
<ezalepy> kiranya lepas ni komputer ni jadi macam server.. kawan-kawan lain transfer fail melaui winscp je.
<ezalepy> atau ssh
<lon3star> oo
<lon3star> bukan melalui web la ni
<lon3star> aku ingat kan web tadi
<lon3star> hheheheh
<ezalepy> ada jugak dari web nanti..
<ezalepy> sebab sistem ni ada function upload
<lon3star> oo
<ezalepy> bila upload.. file akan transfer dalam /var/www/project/upload/
<ezalepy> tapi untuk fail2 development lain.. masuk dalam folder /var/www/project
<lon3star> ok /var/www/project ni upload guna apa?
<lon3star> yg upload guna winscp dan ssh ke folder mana?
<ezalepy> nanti team2 saya yang lain akan masukkan fail yang dorg develop masuk dalam /var/www/project/ guna ssh
<lon3star> yg guna web folder apa?
<ezalepy> dan dari sistem ada 1 function upload dari pengguna satu dunia yang akan transfer fail ke dalam folder /var/www/project/upload/
<lon3star> ok folder /var/www/project/upload ni upload guna web la yer?
<ezalepy> yes
<lon3star> ok /var/www/project/upload ni kena tukar owner
<ezalepy> owner?
<ezalepy> nak kene useradd lagi ke?
<lon3star> yer
<lon3star> tak perlu
<lon3star> run command ni
<lon3star> ls -ld /var/www/project/upload
<ezalepy> jap-jap.. fail dah kacau bilau..
<ezalepy> hehehe
<ezalepy> ok kita start dari mula balik boleh?
<lon3star> ls -ld /var/www/project/upload
<ezalepy> start dari create folder project
<lon3star> create la
<ezalepy> ok.. folder project dah create
<lon3star> mkdir /var/www/project/upload
<ezalepy> ok dah..
<ezalepy> sekarang ni nak set user dan permission
<lon3star> chown www-data:www-data /var/www/project/upload
<ezalepy> boleh terangkan tak ape maksud www-data..
<lon3star> dalam debian apache run guna user www-data
<lon3star> jadi yg browse semua tu user www-data
<ezalepy> kalau saya ls -ld  jadi macam ni 
<ezalepy> drwxr-xr-x 2 www-data www-data 4096 2011-05-21 03:51 /var/www/project/upload/
<lon3star> ok cun
<ezalepy> betulkan.. so maksudnya.. folder upload tu hanya user www-data je yang boleh write..
<lon3star>  /var/www/project/upload/ ni dah buleh upload guna web
<lon3star> yer sebab tadi kau cakap folder upload guna web kan?
<ezalepy> yurp..
<lon3star> kalau upload guna web yes
<ezalepy> so user2 seperti kami memang tak boleh write dalam tu dah kan?
<lon3star> yes kecuali kau add group www-data sebagai sebahgian group kau
<ezalepy> ok slow2.. bab yg add group tu nanti abg ajar..
<ezalepy> skrg ni yg bhgn project tu..
<ezalepy> dalam 1 group saya.. ada 3 developer..
<ezalepy> contoh saya bagi user : user1, user2, user3
<lon3star> ok /var/www/project ni upload guna winscp / ssh
<ezalepy> hanya 3 user ni sahaja yang boleh upload guna ssh
<ezalepy> selain dari tu kalau boleh tak dibenarkan write.
<lon3star> satu soalan
<lon3star> kena user 3 orang ni pakai ssh? perlu ada shell access ke dorang ni?
<ezalepy> tak.. cuma setiap orang ada password die sendiri
<ezalepy> permission sama je..
<lon3star> 3 user ni cuma untuk upload sajer kan?
<ezalepy> atau saya hanya perlu pakai satu user. dan share password untuk kawan2 yang lain.
<ezalepy> yes
<lon3star> kalau aku, aku tak bg dorang ssh access
<lon3star> aku bg ftp access sudah
<ezalepy> jap2.. saya dah terkeliru
<ezalepy> ssh tu yang guna filezilla tu kan?
<lon3star> filezilla tu buleh jadi ftp dan winscp 
<lon3star> dan itu bukan ssh
<ezalepy> :-)
<ezalepy> silap.. maaf
<lon3star> biasa la tu
<ezalepy> ok kalau macam tu. saya dah create user developer
<lon3star> senang jer ni
<ezalepy> dan nak bg user developer untuk upload file dlm project
<lon3star> 3 user ni perlu upload ke /var/www/project
<lon3star> username 3 user ni : user1, user2 dan user3
<lon3star> group apa dorang ni?
<ezalepy> ok sekarang kalau nak senang.. apa kata 3 user ni assign dalam 1 group
<ezalepy> group developer
<lon3star> yes 
<lon3star> bg aku output id -a usernamedorang
<ezalepy> maksudnya? username dorg yang nak pakai?
<ezalepy> 1. haezal
<ezalepy> 2. feerhan
<ezalepy> 3. ihsan
<lon3star> id -a haezal
<lon3star> dan lg 2 user tu
<ezalepy> feerhan dan ihsan
<lon3star> dorang ni semua ada group developer?
<ezalepy> yes
<lon3star> ok
<ezalepy> 3 orang ni dalam 1 team developer
<lon3star> chown root:developer /var/www/project
<lon3star> chmod 775 root:developer /var/www/project
<ezalepy> invalid group
<ezalepy> kena add group dulu kan?
<lon3star> tadi kau cakap dorang tu ada group developer?
<lon3star> run command ni
<lon3star> id -a haezal
<lon3star> pastu paste sini output dia
<ezalepy> uid=1000(haezal) gid=1000(haezal) groups=1000(haezal),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),111(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare)
<lon3star> id -a feerhan
<lon3star> id -a ihsan
<ezalepy> uid=1001(feerhan) gid=1001(feerhan) groups=1001(feerhan)
<ezalepy> uid=1002(ihsan) gid=1002(ihsan) groups=1002(ihsan)
<lon3star> ok
<lon3star> kau create satu group developer
<ezalepy> ok dah
<lon3star> kau masuk kan semua user ni ke dalam group developer
<ezalepy> dah
<lon3star> chmod 775 root:developer /var/www/project
<ezalepy> chmod: cannot access `root:developer': No such file or directory
<lon3star> eh silap
<lon3star> chown root:developer /var/www/project
<ezalepy> drwxrwxr-x 3 root developer 4096 2011-05-21 03:51 /var/www/project
<bizkut> xD
<lon3star> server kau ni banyak ke user?
<ezalepy> berkemungkinan nanti.. 
<ezalepy> lain folder lain team lain user
<lon3star> ooo semua untuk upload jer la ?
<ezalepy> folder bergantung pada project. dalam 1 project ada dlm 3 user.. 
<bizkut> kena masukkan user yg run apache kedalam group developer
<bizkut> www-data
<lon3star> bizkut : tak perlu sebab folder tu di upload guna ftp
<ezalepy> adduser www-data developer
<lon3star> bukan melalui web
<ezalepy> alamak.. ada 2 otai ni..
<ezalepy> :-D
<ezalepy> ok skrg ni kira dah ok la kan <lon3star>
<bizkut> lon3star: so www-data tak boleh baca /var/www/project ?
<bizkut> amacam?
<lon3star> tak sure macamana dia set www folder dalam apache config file
<lon3star> tp dia cakap folder project tu cuma di upload guna ftp
 * amero guna lighty
<ezalepy> tapi nanti folder projecct tu access dari browser gak..
<ezalepy> contoh http://locahost/project
<lon3star> pulak
<bizkut> lon3star: ya betul, jadi apache nak kena baca file yg ada dalam tu
<lon3star> so nak upload ikut web jugak ke?
<bizkut> ezalepy: ya betul
<ezalepy> yg tu read je..
<lon3star> ooo
<ezalepy> kalau tak silap la..
<lon3star> read sajer cukup la tu
<lon3star> 775 dah cukup syarat
<bizkut> lon3star: tak semestinya upload (write), tapi read
<lon3star> tak perlu buat apa dah rasanya
<ezalepy> nanti dalam sistem ada 1 ruangan upload. upload tu nanti file dia akan masuk dalam /var/www/project/upload/
<bizkut> read pun nak kena set permission
<bizkut> sebab tu www-data kena set permission read-only
<lon3star> 775 other read only
<lon3star> so www-data tu dah jadi others
<ezalepy> jap2.. kenapa saya bukak dalam GUI.. folder project tu tak boleh bukak
<bizkut> lon3star: kalau boleh other set deny, www-data read only, developer user read-write
<ezalepy> die jadi unknown application
<lon3star> kalau nak camtu pun buleh 755
<bizkut> ezalepy: user kau dah ada dalam group developer?
<lon3star> atau 770
<ezalepy> <bizkut>
<lon3star> bergantung lah
<ezalepy> dah
<bizkut> lon3star: www-data tak boleh set others je sama mcm user yg bukan dalam developer
<lon3star> ok proceed
<bizkut> lon3star: sebab nanti www-data nak read files, maknya user lain pun boleh read files
<bizkut> *maknanya
<ezalepy> hehehe.. kepala dah pusing2 ni..
<lon3star> tadi aku tak fikir camtu sebab dia cakap folder project tu cuma access melalui ftp
<ezalepy> takpe nanti saya research lagi dalam pakcik google.. 
<lon3star> tp sekarang dah nak access melalui web pulak
<lon3star> so kena set permission yg sesuai la
<bizkut> lon3star: ya betul, tapi kalau setakat untuk ftp, apache tak terlibat :D
<bizkut> baik ftp folder home je
<lon3star> :)
<lon3star> yer
<ezalepy> lon3star.. saya tak tau yang kalau nak run kat browser pun kene set permission..
<ezalepy> sory
<lon3star> set home guna usermod
<lon3star> pastu disable shell access
<ezalepy> shell access tu apa?
<bizkut> ezalepy: kena set permission untuk www-data sbb dia yg akan run apache
<lon3star> ezalepy : np
<lon3star> ezalepy : shell access tu buleh run command ikut ssh
<bizkut> ezalepy: shell tu yg anda sedang main untuk set permission dsb hehe
<ezalepy> so shell tu pun boleh disable ke??
<ezalepy> hehehe
<ezalepy> jap2.. kepala dah pusing2 ni..
<ezalepy> anyways.. thank guys.. satu ilmu baru hari ni..
<amero> apa problem dgn apache tu?
<ezalepy> nanti saya cuba akan study sendiri..
<amero> <- baru masuk
<bizkut> boleh disbale
<ezalepy> apache tak de problem.. yang jadi panjang sebab nak belajar set permission 
<ezalepy> hehehe
<ezalepy> biar saya fahamkan dulu.. kemudian baru tanya balik..
<ezalepy> kalau tak, apa yang dikatakan.. saya tak tau langsung..
<lon3star> ezalepy aku rasa buat sementara, kau pakai jer setting sekarang
<lon3star> esok bila nak access ikut web, tukar jer la permission tu
<bizkut_> jeng koil
<lon3star> heheh
<lon3star> dc ke?
<bizkut_> line sumat
<bizkut_> haha
<bizkut_> blom dc lg
<lon3star> wah kau pakai p1 ke?
<bizkut_> tu ada bizkut 
<bizkut_> p1 line curi
<lon3star> wah
<lon3star> kau cracked ke
<bizkut_> tak payah crack
<ezalepy> thank guys..
<amero> centos/rhle tak support portable shebang eh?
<bizkut_> ni aku bagi tips
<bizkut_> np ezalepy 
<lon3star> bg la tips
<lon3star> dgr lagu bunga cinta lestari jap
<lon3star> hahahah
<bizkut_> lon3star: bssid:0B291C MAC:00:1f:fb:0b:29:1c
<lon3star> ok pastu
<bizkut_> buang 0 kt depan bssid tu, jadi B291C
<bizkut_> lepas tu tambah 1ffb0 (hex kedua dari MAC)
<lon3star> password ke?
<bizkut_> password wep dia B291C1FFB0
<lon3star> hahahaha
<lon3star> nais
<lon3star> tq tq
<bizkut_> bagus untuk user yg belum tukar bssid atau password wep default :)
<lon3star> 0wn
<lon3star> hahahah
<bizkut_> hehe
<ApOgEE> ;)
 * ApOgEE nak kuar... see ya
<lon3star> heheheh
<lon3star> ok ok
<amero> senyap jerk malam ni. ramai gi tengok pirates of the carribean 3
<gunbladeiv> ns identify threenine
<amero> opps?
<amero> http://lizards.opensuse.org/2011/05/19/unity-2d-to-enter-gnomeayatana-soon/
<star39> meeting today?
<star39> at 11?
<star39> Hi all of you I am Frans
<star39> Is there a meeting tonight?
<gunbladeiv> nice
<gunbladeiv> keh keh
<lon3star> yuhuuu
<MYFACE> tido pula
<lon3star> mana
<lon3star> sapa tidur
<MYFACE> kkwkeke..
<MYFACE> otai2 x ada ke malam ni...
<MYFACE> seribu 1 soalan aku nank bertaya ni..
<lon3star> heheh
<lon3star> tanya la
<lon3star> kot2 ada yg jawab
<lon3star> kau tidur ke
<MYFACE> aku x tahu nak bahagi partiton...
<MYFACE> 100% aku install ubuntu 10.10.. skg aku nak buat 2 partition..
<lon3star> kau ada freespace ke?
<MYFACE> banyak
<MYFACE> 320gb cuma guna 16% je
<MYFACE> kalau windows boleh bahagi pakai partition magic atau shinkdisk..
<lon3star> so 320gb tu kau pakai untuk ubuntu?
<MYFACE> tapi ubuntu ni aku x berapa faham nak pecahkan bilik...
<MYFACE> yep
<MYFACE> aku dah buang windows dalam tempat pelupusan sampah
<lon3star> aku tak pernah buat macam kau cakap tu
<lon3star> selalunya aku create partition kat freespace jer
<lon3star> tp aku biasa dgr orang buat buleh
<lon3star> kena google kot
<MYFACE> wine ni run kalau dual-boot eh..
<MYFACE> kalau install 100% ubuntu x run ke file exe tu..
<lon3star> tak
<lon3star> wine ni cuma untuk run windows apps tertentu sajer
<MYFACE> game flash pon x run..
<MYFACE> sebelum ni aku dual boot dan install wine boleh main game flash bentuk .exe
<MYFACE> tapi skg bila aku install 100% ubuntu terus x boleh run..
<MYFACE> keke'
<lon3star> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php
<lon3star> pakai tu buleh aku rasa
<lon3star> gento_ tak tidur ke
<MYFACE> aku dah pakai last2 aku format semula.. nantilah aku fikir sekali lagi..
<MYFACE> mapsouce garmin untuk ubuntu x ada ke?
<lon3star> aku tak main benda camtu
<gento_> lon3star
<gento_> yeah.. the night still young :)
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-22
<testing> salamz
<testing> ader org tak nier?
<ApOgEE> salam
<ApOgEE> yo lon3star 
<ApOgEE> greet gunbladeiv hyperair jipang lobak LowKey mnajem MyAzhax myface salawank SuMarDi 
<ApOgEE> ;)
<SuMarDi> ApOgEE: :)
<ApOgEE> SuMarDi: apa bikin?
<ApOgEE> lama x dengar cerita
<ApOgEE> bizi ke sekarang?
<kunang2> makan pasir
<ApOgEE> yo MakLaN 
<MakLaN> Ya ApOgEE
<MakLaN> ada baik harini?
<lon3star> baru bangun
<ApOgEE> lon3star: heheh
<ApOgEE> MakLaN: baik
<amero> slmt petang
<ApOgEE> petang amero 
<ApOgEE> salam ejat 
<amero> ApOgEE tak keluar gi tengok burung?
<ejat> wsalam 
<ejat> i nak kuar jap .. 
<ejat> nie login jap jerk .. 
<ejat> anything ApOgEE ?
<ejat> apogee : activity 2010 
<ejat> satu tu jerk ke 
<ejat> huhu mampuih kito .. 
<ejat> release party @ fly bar ? 
<ejat> mosc tahun lepas ? 
<ApOgEE> ejat: aku tak tahu info 2010
<ApOgEE> ejat: sapa yg ada info?
<ApOgEE> ejat: gambar2 2010, tolong update boleh?
<ApOgEE> ejat: MyGOSSCON pun ada community booth kan?
<ApOgEE> ceh
 * SuMarDi pokes mnajem
<mnajem> !wtf SuMarDi 
<mnajem> !wtf |SuMarDi 
<lubotu2> SuMarDi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SuMarDi> mnajem: hehe
<inashdeen> ello anybody online meeting kul brape yek??
<lon3star> hoh
<ahmed_khan_ameer> Assalamo alaykomwrh sumer
<ApOgEE> wsalam ahmed_khan_ameer 
<ahmed_khan_ameer> :)
<amero> helo
<amero> semua dah dibuai mimpi ke
<ahmed_khan_ameer> blom lg mah.,
<meng> amero: ade film biru jugak man
<ahmed_khan_ameer> meng: kat mana?
<amero> meng: ada projektor ke tak
<amero> kui kui
<meng> ni bukan era 50an la, mana ade org buat wayang awam kat luar dah
<amero> kalau ko buat, ada je :]
 * ejat pokes SuMarDi
 * ejat pokes gunbladeiv
 * ejat pokes mnajem
<SuMarDi> :)
<ahmed_khan_ameer> (^^^)
<amero> hm geng2 ittutor
<inashdeen> slm
<ejat> SuMarDi: sudah di kl kah ? 
<ejat> wsalam 
<inashdeen> kate ade meeting
<inashdeen> ello?
<ejat> inashdeen: semlm 
<inashdeen> slm
<SuMarDi> ejat: ya suda ada di kl :)
<ejat> SuMarDi: owh .. ingat masih outstation .. 
<inashdeen> what?
<inashdeen> bukan 22 mei??
<ejat> SuMarDi: :( pasrah dengan apa yang berlaku
<SuMarDi> ejat: esok ada kerja di sini. kena balik. :)
<SuMarDi> ejat: pasrah sbb apa?
<inashdeen> SuMarDi: y?
<ejat> SuMarDi: x tgk i nye FB ek ?
<SuMarDi> inashdeen: kenapa y?
<ejat> :(
<SuMarDi> ejat: pasal eksiden?
<ejat> kete kena langgar + kete kena pecah .. beg laptop "selamat"
<inashdeen> ejat: wow
<ejat> abis semua accesorries .. + charger baru 
<SuMarDi> ejat: ooo ada hikmah di sebalik kejadian :)
<ejat> wb sifu MyAzhax
<ejat> opss
<ejat> sifu mypapit
<ejat> mcm dah jatuh ditimpa tangga plak :(
<SuMarDi> :)
<mypapit> wtf
<mypapit> wtf ejat 
<mypapit> SuMarDi, piju bikin spoil la
<mypapit> hahaha
<mypapit> SuMarDi, minggu lepas sembang mcm2
<mypapit> SuMarDi, wire antenna dia pun x amik
<mypapit> hahaha
<SuMarDi> mypapit: haha piju ckp ada call mlm tu, tapi tak dpt
<SuMarDi> mypapit: dia ckp hang tutup hp
<gunbladeiv> wtf papit
<gunbladeiv> mypapit: ang buat apa tu?
<ejat> gunbladeiv: kasi tukar /update theme phpbb3 blh ka ? 
<ejat> ke ko tgh bz skrang nie ? 
<gunbladeiv> aku keje siang
<gunbladeiv> full time
<gunbladeiv> baru balik ni. 
<gunbladeiv> mcm ngantok. 
<ejat> wow .. dah keje ? 
<ejat> kerja dimanakah ? 
<ejat> boleh la opentable kalau da keje .. 
<ejat> gunbladeiv & mypapit : http://www.phpbb.com/styles/demo/3.0/index.php?style_id=1067
<ejat> http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=185&t=2107722
<amero> smart habis color scheme
<gunbladeiv> ohw. gaji tak banyak
<gunbladeiv> kene settle banyak jugak hutang ni
<gunbladeiv> haha
<ejat> i think the link download should be here : http://www.phpbb.com/customise/db/style/pro_ubuntu_lucid/
<ejat> Sat Dec 11, 2010 10:16 pm <- latest updated
<ejat> gunbladeiv: aku nak update / install tp takut byk link yang ko dah modify kan ? 
<ejat> ke link ke main website / wiki / etc je kan ko add ? 
<gunbladeiv> yup
<gunbladeiv> sat aku try ubah tgk
<ejat> topic for 10.10 pun x de 
<ejat> skrang da 11.04
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> ko nak try install template tu skrang ker 
<ejat> gunbladeiv: tlg update to 3.0.8 skali 
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> :P
<ejat> elo .. gunbladeiv ada sedang .... kah ? 
<mypapit> ejat, okokok
<mypapit> SuMarDi, nak bukak apanya, aku dah nak balik
<mypapit> SuMarDi, wtf
<mypapit> SuMarDi, dia lesap tu, apa cer pulak
<mypapit> sux sux
<gunbladeiv> ahaha
<gunbladeiv> sat2
<gunbladeiv> sdeang
<ejat> ok .. 
<ejat> aku skrang nie maintain pp4m jerk .. huhu .. sbb ubuntu-my ado webteam :) 
<ejat> yang sangat berkaliber
<ejat> gunbladeiv: kalau anda rajin lagi .. bzr update template drupal ubuntu tu .. rase mcm x latest jerk .. hoho ... 
<ejat> sorry kelmarin x boleh tumpu dalam meeting sbb otak masih mereng lagi .. 
<ejat> nie pun mereng lagi sebenarnya .. tp buat2 x mereng 
<mypapit> ejat, tu la, dah agak dah u masih spastik
<mypapit> sbb tu mls nak kaco
<ejat> :(
<ejat> alasan x munasabah tul hang bagi :( 
<ejat> :P
<mypapit> ooo
<mypapit> yaka?
<mypapit> apsal x munasabah/
<ejat> abaikan 
<ejat> huhu 
<gunbladeiv> haha
<gunbladeiv> mypapit: tak leh nk mine pun bitcoin
<gunbladeiv> haha
<gunbladeiv> :P
<mypapit> gunbladeiv, hahaha... mmg kena ada byk parallel machine
<mypapit> gunbladeiv, oh sux... cuti panjang ni buat apa
<ejat> mypapit: dia kerja .. 
<mypapit> oooooooo
<gunbladeiv> MyAzhax: aku keje
<gunbladeiv> .net
<gunbladeiv> wakaka
<mypapit> haaa kk
<gunbladeiv> mypapit: silap. aku keje ..
<mypapit> gunbladeiv, keje apa
<gunbladeiv> mypapit: men ngan MVC3 
<gunbladeiv> asp.net
<mypapit> gunbladeiv, wow... hardc0r3x 2d4 m4x
<mypapit> gunbladeiv, ingatkan nak mvc dgn php5
<ejat> mvc3 tu ape .. maapla patik nie end user
<gunbladeiv> version dia
<gunbladeiv> lol
<gunbladeiv> MVC je sbnrnye
<gunbladeiv> model view controller
<gunbladeiv> aku pun baru tau masuk company ni
<gunbladeiv> haa
<gunbladeiv> kene catch up sket la
<ejat> waaa so bleh la donate nanti 
<ejat> ahaks
<ejat> ko da upload ke style tu ?
<mypapit> gunbladeiv, ooo okok
<gunbladeiv> donate for what ?
<gunbladeiv> ejat: tgh nk upgrade dulu
<gunbladeiv> one by one
<ejat> ok ok upgrade penting :) 
<gunbladeiv> aku upload ko tolong tukarkan leh?
<gunbladeiv> haha
<gunbladeiv> aku upgrade
<gunbladeiv> rofl
<gunbladeiv> nk tido no
<ejat> x feel tul upgrade phpbb x mcm upgrade joomla .. 
<SuMarDi> :)
<ejat> da abis upgrade ke ? 
<gunbladeiv> belum lagi
<gunbladeiv> sat
<gunbladeiv> baru nk on your mark
<ejat> get set go 
<ejat> Warning
<ejat> Please delete, move or rename the install directory before you use your board. If this directory is still present, only the Administration Control Panel (ACP) will be accessible.
<ejat> go ... 
<SuMarDi> gunbladeiv: kerja company mana?
<gunbladeiv> datum
<ejat> !google datum
<lubotu2> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<gunbladeiv> datumcorp.com
<SuMarDi> gunbladeiv: ooo opis dah dekat ngan puchong :)
<gunbladeiv> hehe
<gunbladeiv> tu la
<gunbladeiv> ejat.. try update
<gunbladeiv> aku error plak
<ejat> ????
<ejat> adeh 
<gunbladeiv> cer ko tgk
<gunbladeiv> try
<ejat> jgn terfakap sudah 
<gunbladeiv> aku nye dia kuar apa tah
<gunbladeiv> tak fakap..
<gunbladeiv> rename folder install dia tak offline la board tu
<gunbladeiv> nk start pun dh terfakap
<gunbladeiv> lala
<gunbladeiv> lama gile tak usha phpbb ni
<ejat> ko amik update package ke pe ? 
<ejat> welcam nix
<nix2> tq boss
<nix2> tak tidur lg ke bos
<ejat> biasa la kuli 
<ejat> x mcm bos nix2
<nix2> heheh
<nix2> naper bos pun kejer macam saya ke?
<nix2> call center ni bos
<nix2> kampeni kecik tp demands ya rabbi
<ejat> owh .. 
<ejat> nix2: :)
<ejat> sabar2
<nix2> tgh sabar la ni bos. tak sabar dah lama beli nasi kaw2
<nix2> hujung bulan bos. sakit
<nix2> kena bajet2
<nix2> kejer mana bos
<ejat> beli nasi .. hmm cakap pasal nasi 
<ejat> lapar la plak tetiba 
<ejat> gunbladeiv: jgn terfakap plz .. ahaks 
<nix2> tgh kejer ke
<ejat> kat umah .. 
<ejat> tgk tgk movie korea .. postman to heaven .. + borak kat sini .. 
<nix2> oh bestnya
<ejat> nak ilangkn tekanan .. 
<ejat> esok maybe ade a few meeting .. 
<nix2> boss la ni
 * ejat kuli ja .. 
<nix2> bos
<nix2> tanya sikit
<ejat> klu patik boleh jwb patik jawab 
<nix2> saya minat nak belajar php
<nix2> nak cari video tutorial
<nix2> yg free atau lanun
<ejat> owh .. klu php .. sila refer sifu SuMarDi
<nix2> buleh kasi link?
 * ejat pokes SuMarDi
<SuMarDi> ejat: :)
<nix2> kalau tanya pasal linux buleh bos?
<ejat> linux bleh tanye rakan2 dalam channel nie 
<nix2> ok. ada tak opensource application yg buleh buat mpio guna iscsi?
<nix2> jadi itu la 2 soalan saya
<nix2> SuMarDi : buleh bg link untuk download video tutorial php?
<SuMarDi> nix2: youtube.com keyword:php 
<nix2> yg download ada? sebab umah takder internet la bro
<SuMarDi> nix2: takda. rasanya youtube video boleh download
<nix2> nampaknya kena torrent la
<SuMarDi> :)
<SuMarDi> !wtf | mypapit
<lubotu2> mypapit: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<gunbladeiv> SuMarDi: apa project skrng?
<ejat> gunbladeiv: ooo gunbladeiv
<ejat> jgn la tdo lagi 
<SuMarDi> gunbladeiv: projek angkat trophy 19 kali :)
<ejat> wow .. 
<amero> nix2: w3schools
<nix2> tqqqqqqq
<ejat> wow .. bow to gunbladeiv .. upgrade forums .. da siap 
<SuMarDi> tq gunbladeiv :)
<amero> ubuntu.com.my forum?
<amero> ke forum mana
<ejat> amero: haah 
<gunbladeiv> SuMarDi: 19 kali.. ye la
<gunbladeiv> saya sekali pun susah
<gunbladeiv> haha
<gunbladeiv> :P
<gunbladeiv> congratez
<gunbladeiv> kalau man utd, berbatov je kene mandi bunga. kalau arsenal, satu team sampai penyokong2 sume kene mandi bunga la mcm ni
<gunbladeiv> lol
<gunbladeiv> tu pun lom tentu leh angkat trofi
<gunbladeiv> haha
<gunbladeiv> ejat..
<gunbladeiv> upgrade theme please
<gunbladeiv> dh ada aku extract dlm tu dh
<gunbladeiv> bubbye.. ciao
<ejat> gunbladeiv: sebentar ye sifu gunbladeiv
<ejat> gunbladeiv: thanks
<ejat> nanti hyperlink / css fix kemudian kah ? 
<gunbladeiv> esok siang aku buat kalau ada masa ngular
<gunbladeiv> haha
<gunbladeiv> keh keh keh
<gunbladeiv> mudah2
<gunbladeiv> baca code.. ubah la 
<gunbladeiv> kalau ko rajin nk baca, ko ubah la mlm ni
<gunbladeiv> hehe
<gunbladeiv> eh.. ejat
<gunbladeiv> tadi ko mcol aku ke?
<ejat> call .. 
<ejat> logo tu je kut kalau nak tukar pun 
<ejat> tp mcm malap gile la plak theme tu 
<ejat> ahaks 
<gunbladeiv> nice themes
<gunbladeiv> takpa.. reflex kepada theme ubuntu
<gunbladeiv> nvm..
<gunbladeiv> nnt tulisan tu sume leh ubah legend dia
<gunbladeiv> ejat bikin logo please
<gunbladeiv> ada plak PhpBB besar2
<gunbladeiv> haha
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> adeh .. 
<ejat> bikin ? 
<ejat> huhu 
<gunbladeiv> hihi.. edit
<gunbladeiv> :P
<gunbladeiv> tak pun suruh apogee design sket
<gunbladeiv> lol
<gunbladeiv> yang menu tu esok aku try solve kan
<Chat9369> halooo
<gunbladeiv> bubye.
<gunbladeiv> gudnite everyone
<Chat9369> long live MU
<ejat> wow .. abe tajul nye ip
<ejat> ganas nye 
<tajul> haha
<tajul> aku kat BlackBerry ni
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> dah habis ke semua?
<tajul> baru nak menyibuk
<gunbladeiv> ejat: sblm ni upgrade ko buat eh?
<gunbladeiv> hehe.. sorry2.. aku menghilangkan diri lama plak
<gunbladeiv> keke
<tajul> dh abis upgrade ke bro?
<ejat> lol .. 
<ejat> sanggup nak type kat kibod kecik tu 
<Chat9369> yo
<Chat9369> hehe
<Chat9369> aku keseorangan malam ni
<ejat> playbook da kuar kan ? 
<ejat> x mo angkat ? 
<ejat> sorang ? 
<Chat9369> ditingglpergi
<ejat> mem masih di hospital ? 
<Chat9369> berape riban?
<ejat> tatau la .. budak praktikal aku beli 
<SuMarDi> gunbladeiv: mau isi borang ka?
<ejat> ???
<ejat> borang mana ? 
<SuMarDi> ejat: borang keahlian kelas tersohor :)
<SuMarDi> *kelab
<ejat> owh .. i tidak layak 
<SuMarDi> :)
<ejat> ok .. 
<ejat> done ... for forums.ubuntu.com.my
<ejat> adeh .. 
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-14
<fairuz> wb ApOgEE
<excalibr> sel rab kha jum..
<fairuz> woooo
<fzlamn> woott... woott...
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-15
<excalibr> sunyi jer tmpt ni..pg ptg siang mlm
<fairuz> excalibr: takde orang, biase ler hehe
<fairuz> wb fzlamn
<fzlamn> salam fairuz
<fairuz> wsalam
<fzlamn> dok wat pe?
<fzlamn> ada mana sekarang?
<fairuz> kat opis lg ni
<fairuz> tgh duk migrate kernel pegi 3.4 untuk jelly bean
<fairuz> tak sabar nak balik ,nak main diablo 3 keke
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-16
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<mfauzirahman> hmmm...
<fairuz> hmmm :D
<mfauzirahman> huaarrggghhh
<excalibr> mana opogee eh
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-17
<penreturns> \o/
<shah`> hai
<shah`> :P
<penreturns> hi shah` 
<penreturns> ;)
<shah`> hai pens
<shah`> ;]
<penreturns> oo pakai irc kat terminal eh
<penreturns> dasat
<penreturns> command die ok?
<shah`> hahaha
<shah`> x cam mirc script
<penreturns> leceh tuh
<penreturns> hahhaha
<penreturns> bleh try ni
<penreturns> sat
<shah`> ya ya
<shah`> klau setakat nak masuk 1 channel ok la
<shah`> klau byk2 channel baik bukak terminal
<shah`> bkk byk terminal byk
<shah`> eh
<shah`> apa aku merapu petang2 ni
<penreturns> lol
<shah`> hahahaha
<shah`> maksudnya bukak new tab dlm terminal dan run lain punya irssi
<shah`> tp nnt server detect clone plak
<penreturns01> hello
<penreturns01> ooo
<penreturns01> xde tab chan
<penreturns01> masak gak ni
<penreturns01> :D
<shah`> ya
<shah`> utk 1 channel je leh la
<penreturns01> ble
<penreturns01> tp kene dok type /join # la
<shah`> ya maksud aku klau setakat nak join 1 channel utk chat leh la guna irssi ni
<penreturns01> yup
<penreturns01> hehhehe
<shah`> klau byk2 channel masak
<shah`> hahahahaa
<penreturns01> pening kepale
<shah`> tp lg ringan drpd mirc sc yg run guna wine
<penreturns01> ehh? sy pakai xchat je
<penreturns01> :D
<penreturns01> [act 1
<penreturns01> lol
 * shah` test
<shah`> lol
<penreturns01> oo nk scroll atas pon xde eh
<shah`> xde kot
<penreturns01> xble nih...ni namenye carik penyakit..tp ok la..ilmu baru...sblom ni men fb pakai terminal je :p jenoh gak tuh
<shah`> hai
<shah`> apa khabar?
<shah`> hi
<excalibr> hi
<shah`> tgh wat pe tu
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-18
<ApOgEE> salam 
<excalibr> ApOgEE~
<ApOgEE> oit excalibr 
<excalibr> lama tak nampak kat sini
<ApOgEE> bizi
<excalibr> projek penuh tangan eh
<excalibr> hehe
<ApOgEE> boleh la.. alhamdulillah
<ApOgEE> apa cerita
<ApOgEE> ?
<fairuz> salam, helo rakan2
<ApOgEE> http://tolololpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Halaman_Utama
<ApOgEE> salam fairuz 
<fairuz> wsalam ApOgEE
<fairuz> website apa tu ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> haha... entah hapa tah
<ApOgEE> http://tolololpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Bahasa_Kelantan
<ApOgEE> entah apa2 entah
<excalibr> hahaha
<excalibr> lwk la pulak
<fairuz> haha
<ApOgEE> asalnya aku jumpa mende ni http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
<ApOgEE> wiki yang karut ... haha
<excalibr> eh yg *dramatica tu dah takde ke
<excalibr> lupa nama wiki tu
<ApOgEE> http://encyclopediadramatica.se/Main_Page
<excalibr> ApOgEE: ko reti python kan? nak tanya byk soalan newbie boleh tak
<ApOgEE> excalibr: tanya la
<excalibr> aku baru berjinak2 dgn py. skrg stuck degn konsep class :(
<excalibr> apa tujuan prefix "self." kat variabe dlm func dlm class
<ApOgEE> self tu maksudnya instance class tersebut
<excalibr> mmg kena letak ke
<excalibr> yg self kat def tu pulak? def play(self):
<ApOgEE> ia untuk variable yg ko nak pakai kat dalam kelas tersebut
<ApOgEE> self tu merujuk kepada instance kelas ko
<ApOgEE> misalnya ko buat kelas kereta
<ApOgEE> kelas tu hanya acuan..
<ApOgEE> bila ko instantiate class tu, ia jadi objek
<ApOgEE> objek tu la yang ko guna untuk method dan variable yg ada dlm kelas
<ApOgEE> cth: class kereta
<ApOgEE> objek: kancil = new kereta
<ApOgEE> objek 2: kenari = new kereta
<ApOgEE> objek 3: kelisa = new kereta
<ApOgEE> self merujuk kepada objek kancil, kenari atau kelisa
<excalibr> mm..i think i get the idea
<ApOgEE> bagus
<ApOgEE> self is an object reference to the object itself, therefore, they are same. Python methods are not called in the context of the object itself. self in Python may be used to deal with custom object models or something.
<excalibr> variable yg kita set dlm func tu global ke
<excalibr> boleh di akses dari func lain dlm class tu?
<ApOgEE> ya, variable tu boleh diakses
<ApOgEE> excalibr: ni contoh http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/993823/
<excalibr> baiknya cikgu ni siap bagi contoh lol
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<ApOgEE> takut tak paham...
<excalibr> oh tulis print(..) pun boleh gak eh
<ApOgEE> aku kenkadang tersasul guna bahasa Gallifreyan, tu yg takut orang tak paham tu.. :P
<excalibr> haha
<fairuz> online compiler/intepreter http://ideone.com/Gg0xs  :)
<excalibr> yg variable scope tadi tu
<excalibr> global dlm satu script tu ke atau class tu je..klu nak buat local..scope dlm def atau class
<ApOgEE> fairuz: cool...
<excalibr> camna?
<ApOgEE> excalibr: global dalam skrip tu pun boleh.. yg penting ko letak object name kat depan... mcm cth aku mm.myval tu
<ApOgEE> myval tu adalah variable dalam kelas kereta yg dicipta ketika __init__
<ApOgEE> kemudian aku boleh panggil/guna dalam function tambah dlm kelas sama dgn guna self.
<ApOgEE> kemudian aku boleh guna dalam skrip juga dgn letak nama objek 'mm' kat depan dia
<ApOgEE> so, kat mana lagi nak diglobalkan?
<ApOgEE> luar skrip?
<excalibr> jap.. init ni otomatik di call ke masa kita run mm = kereta()
<fairuz> excalibr: Pakai py untuk apa tu.
<ApOgEE> excalibr: __init__ tu class constructor. ko tau object oriented tak? kalo tak tau, sila buat homework.. 
<ApOgEE> ok, aku nak balik dah.. see u later
<excalibr> fairuz: saje-saje belajar..buat scripting kat server
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> sampai pakai class tu buat scripting. :D
<fairuz> wb EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> thanks fairuz 
<fairuz> EgyParadox: I think you always hang out on #git? Please teach me how to push a new change on gerrit. :)
<EgyParadox> no I sadly dnt
<fairuz> Oh, it was hyperair, sorry :)
<fairuz> hyperair: ping
<excalibr> fairuz: curious sbnarnya..tengok skrip org lain ada class..aku tak pernah main dgn oop
<excalibr> tbh
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> Aku slalu scripting pakai bash ja. :) Tak pernah lagi scripting pakai python. Pakai python untuk buat graph ada la.
<excalibr> umm bash ok la..tapi ada benda tak leh buat dgn bash
<excalibr> mcm floating point arithmetic
<fairuz> excalibr: yup betul. Aku setakat nak launch beberapa command dengan nak buat processing log ja
<fairuz> tak buat kira2 yang precise sangat
<fairuz> excalibr: tapi untuk float, bleh pakai bc
<fairuz> contoh mcm echo '4/5' | bc -l
<penreturns> \o/
<hyperair> fairuz: pong
<fairuz> hyperair: Baru nak tanya pasal gerrit, tapi mcm dah ok. :)
<hyperair> oh okay =)
<hyperair> i haven't used gerrit before, so can't help anyway
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> By the way, I have this commit-msg hook where it adds a change-id (for gerrit). I just added this hook, so my old commits don't have the change-id in them. How to make git apply the hook to the old commits? A rebase?
<penreturns> oh
<penreturns> salah masok channel
<hyperair> fairuz: filter-branch
<hyperair> fairuz: but i don't think you can use the hook as is without modifications.
<fairuz> hmm
<fairuz> I will try to rebase first since it's easy and I can see if the hooks are called or not.
<fairuz> hyperair: Normally, why people use filter-branch?
<fzlamn> woot woot...
<fairuz> fzlamn: woot
<penreturns> weewweetttttttttttttttt
<fzlamn> oit.. ko buat apa? layan radio ek.
<penreturns> haah
<penreturns> hehhehe
<penreturns> ngan susah sebut kat wassap
<penreturns> :p
<hyperair> fairuz: because filter-branch is automated?
<hyperair> fairuz: with rebase you would need to commit --amend each one.
<hyperair> also, if you don't do your rebases correctly, you'll end up squashing your history into a flat one
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-19
<Sys_Halt> Assalamualaikum
<Sys_Halt> test 1 2 3
<excalibr> lulus 1 2 3
<Sys_Halt> y...
<Sys_Halt> y...
<Sys_Halt> x y z...
<Sys_Halt> knp sunyi je ni...
<excalibr> Sys_Halt: mmg
<excalibr> diorang ni semua takda tenet kat rumah
<excalibr> online pun curik line tenet opis
<excalibr> lol
<BayangMalam> Assalam
<BayangMalam> !
<shah`> hai bayangmalam
<shah`> hai adlan
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-20
<Sys_Halt> salam all...
<Sys_Halt> knp sunyi jer ni...
<susahsebut> weeewwwiiitttttt
<excalibr> apa tu susah nak sebut
<excalibr> :P
<susahsebut> ngurat lubotu2 tu
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> penreturns, ko buat apa?
<fzlamn> oit...
<susahsebut> oit jugak
<susahsebut> ekeke
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> dok wat pe?
<susahsebut> tengah configure lappy yang aku 3 kali format semalam. 1 kali gara2 restricted extras 
<susahsebut> kali kedua aku lupa mount home kat partition home
<susahsebut> lol
<fzlamn> install ubuntu ke?
<susahsebut> ha ah precise
<susahsebut> sejak dari release aritu aku tak sempat fresh install lagi
<fzlamn> oo...
<susahsebut> bulan ni sibuk gile la
<susahsebut> ramai ssangat orang makan daging
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fzlamn> nasib baik x gile
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> apa tu mkn daging?
<susahsebut> orang la banyak makan daging tu yang aku sibuk 
<fzlamn> apa kaitang org mkn daging ko pulak sibuk? jual daging ke?
<susahsebut> company aku kije kan jual daging. supply daging ke tesco
<excalibr> haha
<fzlamn> oo...
<fzlamn> nak daging sekilo
<susahsebut> meh datang kelate
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<excalibr> kelate tu kat mana susahsebut?
<excalibr> btw, ada org buat patch utk enable minimize kat unity
<excalibr> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-get-dodge-windows-and-minimize.html
<susahsebut> excalibr, pengkalan chepa
<susahsebut> demo kelate ko?
<excalibr> yup kg kat sano jgk
<susahsebut> oo
<susahsebut> sekarang xde di kelate la ye
<susahsebut> actually saya orang johor cuma dah 2 tahun lebih menetap di kelate
<susahsebut> bekerja di sini
<susahsebut> kg mana excalibr 
<excalibr> dekat TM :)
#ubuntu-my 2013-05-13
<excalibr> /poke fairuz 
<excalibr> helo helo helo
#ubuntu-my 2013-05-15
<digitalwound> oi
#ubuntu-my 2013-05-16
<excalibr> helloo
<fairuz> excalibr: yo
<excalibr> fairuz: nick digitalwound smlm tu ko ke
<excalibr> haha
<excalibr> http://www.commafeed.com
#ubuntu-my 2014-05-12
<kstan> anybody here
<kstan> ?
<kstan> meng: hi
<angch> kstan, nope
<kstan> hi
<kstan> angch: ni to meet u
<angch> Nice to meet you too.
<kstan> previous in this chatroom sometimes. long time no in.
<kstan> ubuntu-my got any event recently?
<angch> kstan, dunno.
<angch> Prolly means "no".
<kstan> haha
<kstan> actually my company looking for people, just come here to see any luck
<angch> kstan, easier to ping facebook, i think.
<angch> too many use easy way out and just use facebook.
<kstan> ya ya
#ubuntu-my 2014-05-13
<Suporte> HI
#ubuntu-my 2015-05-11
<darknite> salam
<darknite> selamat malam
#ubuntu-my 2015-05-16
<killster> Assalammualaikum
<killster> minta maaf ganggu
<killster> saya jumpa chat room ni dri ubuntu loco malaysia
<killster> saya baru dua hri berjinak jinak ngan ubuntu
<killster> sy install ubuntu server 14.04.2 untuk setup file server
<killster> dan ubuntu desktop 14.04 desktop utk  laptop sy
<killster> sy harap leh bantu sy klu sy ada problem ngan ubuntu
#ubuntu-my 2016-05-16
<mypapit> w00t
<kInOzAwA> owhhh macam² hal.. cenel debian pon kena
#ubuntu-my 2016-05-17
<ejat> kInOzAwA: owh yeke ? 
<ejat> xde keje agaknye dieorang nie 
<mypapit> fakap fakap
<mypapit> wtf ejat !!!
<AccessDenied> wtf
<AccessDenied> lol
#ubuntu-my 2016-05-18
<ejat> oit papitfx
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-14
<UbuntuMY> <fendy_dtm> Salam n Slmt ptg smua. Untuk check bandwidth dari internal or local network Ada x.... Sy dah pakai iperf3. Dia loading lama sgt.. Ada x contoh lain. Sbb Sy check bandwidth luar kawasan Dari kl.
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-15
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://www.brighttalk.com/webcast/6793/316587
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Fwd from Kubuntu: RT @tsimonq2: Do you use VLC in Ubuntu (or a flavor) 18.04? Help test a huge bugfix update!   More details are available here: https://t.co…
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Do you use VLC in Ubuntu (or a flavor) 18.04? Help test a huge bugfix update! More details are available here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1771259 …
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1771259 in vlc (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] Update to bugfix release 3.0.2 in Bionic" [Medium,Fix committed]
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-16
<UbuntuMY> <azrulamir> Fwd from Tech News: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Is Now In The Microsoft Store  https://www.howtogeek.com/fyi/ubuntu-18.04-lts-is-now-in-the-microsoft-store/  May 16, 2018 at 07:09AM
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-17
<UbuntuMY> <Oh53m> @peraktechnetwork, Antara dual boot dgn method yg ni mana lagi bagus ya??🤔🤔
<UbuntuMY> <Oh53m> Maaf saya baru belajar
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-18
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Happy birthday bang @myfenris
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Tq semua
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Hidup Tun!!
<UbuntuMY> <Raihan Ahmad> 👍
<UbuntuMY> <peraktechnetwork> @Oh53m, Elok lagi cara ni sbb tak rosakkan partition windows. Kalau taknak boleh delete je.
<UbuntuMY> <Oh53m> @peraktechnetwork, Terima kasih bang...
<UbuntuMY> <Oh53m> Oh ya...nak tanya kat dalam ni ada x yg tahu tempat yang ambil student untuk praktikal dalam bidang Diploma teknologi komputer rangkaian (DKM)
<UbuntuMY> <peraktechnetwork> @Oh53m, Sama2
<UbuntuMY> <peraktechnetwork> Assalammualaikum dan Salam Sejahtera para admin dan ahli group sekalian. Kami di Perak Technology ingin menjemput semua pakar ICT dan teknologi yamg berada di Negeri Perak untuk menyertai Perak Technology di http://t.me/peraktechnology. Sekian, terima kasih.
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-19
<UbuntuMY> <Ikmal> Dia buat balik dah...
<UbuntuMY> <cubaan123> https://youtu.be/xQ0ONbt-qPs
<UbuntuMY> <SangCicak> 😂
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Can you help me out by signing this petition?  https://chn.ge/2KCZmEp
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Please disseminate
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Alamak. Byknye petition 😅
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Yg lagi satu tu si siti lawyer tu...terrible
<UbuntuMY> <Ikmal> Berdendam nampaknya org perak technology ni...
<UbuntuMY> <Ikmal> Funny...
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Ni mengenai apa?
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Yg sokmo bagi iklan itu ini ka?
<UbuntuMY> <Ikmal> Yup yup yup...
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Awat lagu tu? Group tak ambil port asik post iklan pun dah ok...napa sentap?
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> I am also annoyed but l kept quiet thinking that org nak cari makan
<UbuntuMY> <Ikmal> I don't bother too actually... but if I not mistaken he/she have promised not to repeat/spam here back... So I just remind him/her. I don't think it's wrong to remind people something that they might forget 😊
<UbuntuMY> <Ikmal> Tang mana yg sentap tu? 🤔
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Its valid
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Kena ada etika
<UbuntuMY> <biborn> Perak Technology sucks
<UbuntuMY> <biborn> founder tak matang n naif
<UbuntuMY> <biborn> What a shame
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> huk aloh
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> Python Malaysia dia sorang je admin?
<UbuntuMY> ®oN!n was added by: ®oN!n
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> rasa sorang je
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> eh maui
<UbuntuMY> Nash utp was added by: Nash utp
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Hi @jipangmenjerit
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Orang selfish tak kemana...
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Kita bawak akhirat apabila ilmu kita dipergunakan orang...
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Kemut nak share ilmu maknanya tak banyak ilmunya...umpama dalam bilek gelap ada sorang yg ada lilin yg bernyala. Yg lain ada lilin tapi tak menyala. Maka jika org yg ada lilin nyalakan lilin semua orang maka satu bilek akan terang benderang sedangkan org pertama yg nyalakan tak luak pun cahayanya!
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Kalau org pertama yg ada lilin bernyala tak nyalakan lilin lain, maka bilek masih gelap dan org lain pun x dpt bagi cahaya pada yg lain
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Sekarang Malaysia Baru...growup
<UbuntuMY> mhkhairulnizam was added by: mhkhairulnizam
<UbuntuMY> amzarr was added by: amzarr
<UbuntuMY> <d0lph1n> Good thoughts sir
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Tq
<UbuntuMY> peraktech was added by: peraktech
<UbuntuMY> <peraktech> @Ikmal, Boleh je masuk balik. Cuma Ikmal ni lupa mcm mn dia msk dlm group tu. Kalau kami x spam group link python ke dlm group lain, maybe dia xkan berada dlm group tu pon mcm skang. Kalau nk join balik dipersilakan. Dah xde sekatan.
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Good la...yg penting jika ada lilin menyala, nyalakan lilin org lain yg belum nyala agar bilek jadi terang. Its for everyone...
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Including myself...
<UbuntuMY> <Ikmal> @peraktech, There is one word/function called...  Search/🔍  Case closed. Move on dude... 😊
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-20
<UbuntuMY> peraktechnetwork was added by: peraktechnetwork
<UbuntuMY> Syafiq Din was added by: Syafiq Din
